# Il papa ...



## Fantastica (19 Agosto 2014)

Dalla guerra giusta alla necessità di fermare l'aggressore ingiusto, con  una forte indicazione di multilateralismo e del ruolo dell'Onu.  Ancora  la denuncia della «crudeltà inaudita» dei conflitti non convenzionali e  della tortura. Infine una constatazione: «siamo nella Terza guerra  mondiale, ma a pezzi». Si può sintetizzare così la visione del Papa  davanti al precipitare della situazione irachena e del conflitto in  Terrasanta, mentre è in volo da Seul a Roma dopo il terzo viaggio  internazionale del pontificato.

Ma c'è chi pensa alla secessione del Veneto:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (19 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Dalla guerra giusta alla necessità di fermare l'aggressore ingiusto, con  una forte indicazione di multilateralismo e del ruolo dell'Onu.  Ancora  la denuncia della «crudeltà inaudita» dei conflitti non convenzionali e  della tortura. Infine una constatazione: «siamo nella Terza guerra  mondiale, ma a pezzi». Si può sintetizzare così la visione del Papa  davanti al precipitare della situazione irachena e del conflitto in  Terrasanta, mentre è in volo da Seul a Roma dopo il terzo viaggio  internazionale del pontificato.
> 
> Ma c'è chi pensa alla secessione del Veneto:mrgreen:


E' spaventoso. Nel piccolo ognuno puo' e deve far qualcosa.
Io prima di ritornare in Italia for good mi prendero qualche mese sabatico e rechero a Gaza (forse) se non posso, in Africa...per il volotariato.
che altro possiamo fare?


----------



## free (19 Agosto 2014)

ha ragione
un grande Papa, che predica bene e razzola pure bene, niente da dire


----------



## disincantata (19 Agosto 2014)

Speriamo lo ascoltino. 

Anche oggi civili uccisi in Ucraina.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Agosto 2014)

Per un Papa ha la funzione di rendere comprensibili a tutti concetti complessi teologici, filosofici, politici.
Tutto dipende da quali concetti sceglie.
Francesco mi pare scelga bene.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> E' spaventoso. Nel piccolo ognuno puo' e deve far qualcosa.
> Io prima di ritornare in Italia for good mi prendero qualche mese sabatico e rechero a Gaza (forse) se non posso, in Africa...per il volotariato.
> che altro possiamo fare?


Farti i cazzi tuoi, magari, cercando di non prenderti un proiettile vagante o una scheggia in un occhio o magari qualche malattia venerea quando uno scimpanzè t'inculerà mentre dormi e lasciando un attimo perdere i deliri di Francesco.


----------



## Spider (19 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Farti i cazzi tuoi, magari, cercando di non prenderti un proiettile vagante o una scheggia in un occhio o magari qualche malattia venerea quando uno scimpanzè t'inculerà mentre dormi e lasciando un attimo perdere i deliri di Francesco.



lo sento veramente un intervento offensivo

almeno quello che io "sento" profondamente
 offensivo

non solo verso una persona ma su un intero

modo di ragionare, di pensare e di agire


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Dalla guerra giusta alla necessità di fermare l'aggressore ingiusto, con  una forte indicazione di multilateralismo e del ruolo dell'Onu.  Ancora  la denuncia della «crudeltà inaudita» dei conflitti non convenzionali e  della tortura. Infine una constatazione: «siamo nella Terza guerra  mondiale, ma a pezzi». Si può sintetizzare così la visione del Papa  davanti al precipitare della situazione irachena e del conflitto in  Terrasanta, mentre è in volo da Seul a Roma dopo il terzo viaggio  internazionale del pontificato.
> 
> Ma c'è chi pensa alla secessione del Veneto:mrgreen:


in questo momento storico è il Papa migliore che si potesse prevedere, quanto sarà ascoltato è altro discorso


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> in questo momento storico è il Papa migliore che si potesse prevedere, quanto sarà ascoltato è altro discorso


Pio XII nel 1939 ci provò in mille modi...
Ma niente...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pio XII nel 1939 ci provò in mille modi...
> Ma niente...


Non è semplice, i poteri economici, politici   in ballo sono forti e per quanto il richiamo del Papa sia encomiabile e condivisibile dubito fortemente in una recessione di questa nuova violenza, intanto a Gaza la tregua si è di nuovo interrotta


----------



## Caciottina (19 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Farti i cazzi tuoi, magari, cercando di non prenderti un proiettile vagante o una scheggia in un occhio o magari qualche malattia venerea quando uno scimpanzè t'inculerà mentre dormi e lasciando un attimo perdere i deliri di Francesco.


Ma no. Sono giovane e piene di energie adesso.  È adesso che lo posso fare. Soprattutto lo voglio fare. E poi non ho impegni inderogabili tipo figli


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> lo sento veramente un intervento offensivo
> 
> almeno quello che io "sento" profondamente
> offensivo
> ...


Estiqatzi?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non è semplice, i poteri economici, politici   in ballo sono forti e per quanto il richiamo del Papa sia encomiabile e condivisibile dubito fortemente in una recessione di questa nuova violenza, intanto a Gaza la tregua si è di nuovo interrotta


A me sembra che di Bergoglio non si capisce la cosa fondamentale
La testa.
Nessuno mai premette che lui è un gesuita.

E comincio io allora a parlare della sua testa.

Il primo pensiero di un gesuita è questo:

«Agisci come se tutto dipendesse da te, sapendo poi che in realtà tutto dipende da Dio»


----------



## Zod (19 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma no. Sono giovane e piene di energie adesso.  È adesso che lo posso fare. Soprattutto lo voglio fare. E poi non ho impegni inderogabili tipo figli


Fai benissimo, è una esperienza che ti rimarrà, ti farà capire tante cose, un insegnamento che forse vale più di una laurea. Fosse per me, visto che hanno abolito la leva obbligatoria, per fortuna, renderei obbligatorio il servizio civile, nazionale e internazionale. 

Ma come farai? Hai dei contatti?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> ha ragione
> un grande Papa, che predica bene e razzola pure bene, niente da dire


Del resto è un piemontese no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (19 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Del resto è un piemontese no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



sì

avanti savoia:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (19 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Fai benissimo, è una esperienza che ti rimarrà, ti farà capire tante cose, un insegnamento che forse vale più di una laurea. Fosse per me, visto che hanno abolito la leva obbligatoria, per fortuna, renderei obbligatorio il servizio civile, nazionale e internazionale.
> 
> Ma come farai? Hai dei contatti?


Per il Kenya si. Potrei contattare l associazione tramite la quale abbiamo adottato una bambina prima e poi anche il fratellino.  Da tre anni piu o meno.  Potrei andare li da loro che sono in un villaggio vicino mumbassa. Cioe..non tanto vicino..ma..
Per gaza non so. Da qui in uk è abbastanza facile muoversi.  Dovrei chiedere.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Per il Kenya si. Potrei contattare l associazione tramite la quale abbiamo adottato una bambina prima e poi anche il fratellino.  Da tre anni piu o meno.  Potrei andare li da loro che sono in un villaggio vicino mumbassa. Cioe..non tanto vicino..ma..
> Per gaza non so. Da qui in uk è abbastanza facile muoversi.  Dovrei chiedere.


Ma non puoi semplicemente andare alla Caritas o dalle Sisters Of Mercy o qualche altra cagata lì? Ma che cazzo devi andare a Gaza? Non dar retta ad Ultron che è stupido come la merda.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non puoi semplicemente andare alla Caritas o dalle Sisters Of Mercy o qualche altra cagata lì? Ma che cazzo devi andare a Gaza? Non dar retta ad Ultron che è stupido come la merda.


Vacci tu alla caritas. 
Faccio gia beneficenza qui. Sono molto attiva nel campo.
Che problema hai con l andare a Gaza?  Ma sei scemo col botto?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Vacci tu alla caritas.
> Faccio gia beneficenza qui. Sono molto attiva nel campo.
> Che problema hai con l andare a Gaza?  Ma sei scemo col botto?


Attiva nel campo. Caciò, c'hai quindici anni. Dove cazzo vai che non sai un cazzo, non capisci un cazzo, lì sparano, bombardano e quant'altro. Rimani attiva lì nel campo e buonanotte.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Attiva nel campo. Caciò, c'hai quindici anni. Dove cazzo vai che non sai un cazzo, non capisci un cazzo, lì sparano, bombardano e quant'altro. Rimani attiva lì nel campo e buonanotte.


Ma se a te ti pesa il culo che vuoi da me?
Io non ho paura delle bombe. La smetti di trattarmi come una bambina?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma se a te ti pesa il culo che vuoi da me?
> Io non ho paura delle bombe. La smetti di trattarmi come una bambina?


Ma come non hai paura delle bombe?


----------



## Caciottina (19 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma come non hai paura delle bombe?


Sinceramente no


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma se a te ti pesa il culo che vuoi da me?
> Io non ho paura delle bombe. La smetti di trattarmi come una bambina?


Tu sei una bambina. "Non ho paura delle bombe", tu cazzo DEVI avere paura delle bombe. Cosa smetto di trattarti come che spari solo cagate a nastro. Ti tratto per come sei. Ma più che tu quell'altro IMPIASTRO che come al solito non capisce un cazzo di nulla e ti pompa pure "VAI! MEGLIO DI UNA LAUREA!!! (al cepu)", merdone di un coglione svantaggiato. E vaffanculo a te e a lui.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu sei una bambina. "Non ho paura delle bombe", tu cazzo DEVI avere paura delle bombe. Cosa smetto di trattarti come che spari solo cagate a nastro. Ti tratto per come sei. Ma più che tu quell'altro IMPIASTRO che come al solito non capisce un cazzo di nulla e ti pompa pure "VAI! MEGLIO DI UNA LAUREA!!! (al cepu)", merdone di un coglione svantaggiato. E vaffanculo a te e a lui.


SE il punto è che non vuoi che vada perche senno non mi leggi piu e ti manchero da mori', potevi dirlo senza tutta sta pappardella. 
Vabbe. Me ne rivado va...cuore di pietra. Buona notte <3


----------



## Nicka (19 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Sinceramente no


Invece devi averne, qualsiasi cosa tu faccia...


----------



## Caciottina (19 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Invece devi averne, qualsiasi cosa tu faccia...


Invece no. Se c hai paura non ci vai.
Per me è piu forte il bisogno di andare ad aiutate africa o gaza che sia.
Ma guarda un po.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Agosto 2014)

*Miss*



Nicka ha detto:


> Invece devi averne, qualsiasi cosa tu faccia...


Cosa dici Miss?
Davvero sembra che tu non ti renda conto che, a parte che a Gaza neanche ti vorrebbero, la guerra non è una cosa di cui non avere paura e, oltretutto, si può essere solidali in tanti modi senza suicidarsi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Invece no. Se c hai paura non ci vai.
> Per me è piu forte il bisogno di andare ad aiutate africa o gaza che sia.
> Ma guarda un po.


Ma non si deve andare in quei posti alla cazzo, che poi si fanno più danni che altro


----------



## lolapal (19 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Vacci tu alla caritas.
> Faccio gia beneficenza qui. Sono molto attiva nel campo.
> Che problema hai con l andare a Gaza?  Ma sei scemo col botto?


Caciottina, è molto difficile andare in quei posti... bisogna avere una grande forza e anche delle competenze specifiche, non basta la buona volontà, purtroppo...
Anche in Africa... non è semplice e anche pericoloso...  per certi versi, è molto più utile darsi da fare da qui: raccogliere fondi, aiuti in genere, informarsi, informare...

:smile:


----------



## Innominata (19 Agosto 2014)

Le bombe sono fatte per mettere paura, anzi la massima paura, che poi non è solo limitata lì, alla paura. Seminano morte e distruzione, una volta che le becchi magari certo, paura non ne hai (più). Siccome più ti conservi vita e salute, più bene hai la possibilità di fare e più a lungo, individuando bene come puoi giustamente e auspicabilmente servire al mondo, cerca di allungarti vita e salute per poter avere sottomano il più sicuramente possibile le tue risorse. Intanto bisognerebbe focalizzare e precisare bene quello che si va a fare. Te lo dice una che quando andava dall'analista si sentiva dare della Madre Teresa di Calcutta ogni tre per due:sonar: 


(PS Lo sapete cosa mi diceva quel grosso misogino malvagio senza cuore? Che io ero come Madre Teresa di Calcutta, che notoriamente era la donna più cattiva del mondo


----------



## Brunetta (19 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Le bombe sono fatte per mettere paura, anzi la massima paura, che poi non è solo limitata lì, alla paura. Seminano morte e distruzione, una volta che le becchi magari certo, paura non ne hai (più). Siccome più ti conservi vita e salute, più bene hai la possibilità di fare e più a lungo, individuando bene come puoi giustamente e auspicabilmente servire al mondo, cerca di allungarti vita e salute per poter avere sottomano il più sicuramente possibile le tue risorse. Intanto bisognerebbe focalizzare e precisare bene quello che si va a fare. Te lo dice una che quando andava dall'analista si sentiva dare della Madre Teresa di Calcutta ogni tre per due:sonar:
> 
> 
> (PS Lo sapete cosa mi diceva quel grosso misogino malvagio senza cuore? Che io ero come Madre Teresa di Calcutta, che notoriamente era la donna più cattiva del mondo


Notoriamente.
Tu non so :mexican:


----------



## Nicka (19 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Invece no. Se c hai paura non ci vai.
> Per me è piu forte il bisogno di andare ad aiutate africa o gaza che sia.
> Ma guarda un po.


La paura è quella cosa che ti salva...il non avere paura di certe cose è in realtà molto pericoloso.
Credi che chi va in zone a rischio non ha paura? Sticazzi...si caga sotto dalla paura!


----------



## Minerva (19 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Le bombe sono fatte per mettere paura, anzi la massima paura, che poi non è solo limitata lì, alla paura. Seminano morte e distruzione, una volta che le becchi magari certo, paura non ne hai (più). Siccome più ti conservi vita e salute, più bene hai la possibilità di fare e più a lungo, individuando bene come puoi giustamente e auspicabilmente servire al mondo, cerca di allungarti vita e salute per poter avere sottomano il più sicuramente possibile le tue risorse. Intanto bisognerebbe focalizzare e precisare bene quello che si va a fare. Te lo dice una che quando andava dall'analista si sentiva dare della Madre Teresa di Calcutta ogni tre per due:sonar:
> 
> 
> (PS Lo sapete cosa mi diceva quel grosso misogino malvagio senza cuore? Che io ero come Madre Teresa di Calcutta, che notoriamente *era la donna più cattiva del mondo*


una che parla dell'aids come "giusta punizione divina per una condotta sessuale impropria" tanto buona non è .
conte, vai con il solito rosso .già saihttp://www.amazon.it/gp/bit/apps/we...rl=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndyIlCKTYAM


----------



## lolapal (19 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> una che parla dell'aids come "giusta punizione divina per una condotta sessuale impropria" tanto buona non è .
> conte, vai con il solito rosso .già saihttp://www.amazon.it/gp/bit/apps/we...rl=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndyIlCKTYAM


Min, con il solito rosso intendi un bel quartino di Cabernet?


----------



## Minerva (19 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Min, con il solito rosso intendi un bel quartino di Cabernet?


certo, che altro


----------



## Zod (19 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Per il Kenya si. Potrei contattare l associazione tramite la quale abbiamo adottato una bambina prima e poi anche il fratellino.  Da tre anni piu o meno.  Potrei andare li da loro che sono in un villaggio vicino mumbassa. Cioe..non tanto vicino..ma..
> Per gaza non so. Da qui in uk è abbastanza facile muoversi.  Dovrei chiedere.


Devi avere una organizzazione alle spalle, non è che prendi l'aereo e arrivi li. Nel caso di Gaza è assolutamente improbabile che tu possa entrare. Per il Kenya non so se quella organizzazione te lo permette. Normalmente si parte per partecipare a dei progetti umanitari, e non è che prendono tutti, prendono le persone con le figure professionali utili al progetto, e prima di partire ci sono mesi di formazione e preparazione. C'è molta strada da fare. Nel caso di adozioni sicuramente ti permettono di visitare i bambini durante una visita turistica, ma fare volontariato internazionale non è improvvisazione. Occorrono visti, vaccini, assicurazioni, contratto di prestazione, etc

Tantissime persone partirebbero, ma la selezione è dura. Spesso le ONG fanno capire che non hanno problemi a reperire personale adatto, ma semmai a reperire i fondi per mettere in atto i progetti


----------



## Minerva (19 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Devi avere una organizzazione alle spalle, non è che prendi l'aereo e arrivi li. Nel caso di Gaza è assolutamente improbabile che tu possa entrare. Per il Kenya non so se quella organizzazione te lo permette. Normalmente si parte per partecipare a dei progetti umanitari, e non è che prendono tutti, prendono le persone con le figure professionali utili al progetto, e prima di partire ci sono mesi di formazione e preparazione. Insomma non è che prendi l'aereo e arrivi. Prima c'è molta strada da fare. Nel caso di adozioni sicuramente ti permettono di visitare i bambini durante una visita turistica, ma fare volontariato internazionale non è improvvisazione. Occorrono visti, vaccini, assicurazioni, contratto di prestazione, etc
> 
> Tantissime persone partirebbero, *ma la selezione è dura*. Spesso le ONG fanno capire che non hanno problemi a reperire personale adatto, ma semmai a reperire i fondi per mettere in atto i progetti


per fortuna...andare a complicare la vita a chi ha già tanto da fare , stando in mezzo ai piedi è molto peggio che stare a casa propria aiutando i propri parenti o amici in difficoltà .


----------



## Zod (19 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per fortuna...andare a complicare la vita ha chi ha già tanto da fare , stando in mezzo ai piedi è molto peggio che stare a casa propria aiutando i propri parenti o amici in difficoltà .


La logica è che preferiscono addestrare le persone del luogo affinché siano poi indipendenti, o che richiedano poi un impegno limitato. Quindi progetti con il minimo personale italiano indispensabile, con un profilo professionale adeguato al progetto, e comunque con una lunga fase preparatoria.

Per una organizzazione umanitaria mandare personale italiano in quelle zone rappresenta un grande costo e notevoli rischi. Il turismo umanitario non rientra nello spirito delle organizzazioni serie, e comunque dovrebbero averlo proibito, visto che non ne sento più parlare. Comunque è dannoso ed è meglio evitarlo.

Ps: http://www.nyamilima.blogspot.it/2013/03/turismo-umanitarioci-mancava-solo-questo.html


----------



## Trinità (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Vacci tu alla caritas.
> Faccio gia beneficenza qui. Sono molto attiva nel campo.
> Che problema hai con l andare a Gaza?  Ma sei scemo col botto?


Si doveva far partire un impianto di laminazione del ferro, tondo da costruzione.
Albergo da una parte e laminatoio dall'altra parte del confine.
Alcune mattine i soldati israeliani dicevano:<<Oggi tutti a nanna>>.
Dove sta la paura nel compiere il proprio dovere?

Non c'è la paura delle bombe, ma il desiderio di collaborazione.

La paura se ne va quando comanda il cuore.

Ecco perchè molti hanno paura a perdonare un tradimento........non li comanda il cuore.

Miss caciotta non avere mai paura, vai dove ti porta il cuore. SEMPRE!
Se vuoi vengo con TE.


P.S.Occhio però che sono un inseminatore......


----------



## Caciottina (20 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Si doveva far partire un impianto di laminazione del ferro, tondo da costruzione.
> Albergo da una parte e laminatoio dall'altra parte del confine.
> Alcune mattine i soldati israeliani dicevano:<<Oggi tutti a nanna>>.
> Dove sta la paura nel compiere il proprio dovere?
> ...


Ma figurati..
Se ne stessero tutti a casetta al calduccio...col culo sul divano...non ho mai letto cose piu assurde. Quell altra meglio che stai a casa ad aiutare i tuoi...quell altra ancora la definizione di paura.....ma se c avete paura state bene dove state. Voi si che fareste danni seri ....
Boh vabbe.....


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Si doveva far partire un impianto di laminazione del ferro, tondo da costruzione.
> Albergo da una parte e laminatoio dall'altra parte del confine.
> Alcune mattine i soldati israeliani dicevano:<<Oggi tutti a nanna>>.
> Dove sta la paura nel compiere il proprio dovere?
> ...


ah Trinita' le ultime due frasi sono per sdrammatizzare? Che ci poco


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma figurati..
> Se ne stessero tutti a casetta al calduccio...col culo sul divano...non ho mai letto cose piu assurde. Quell altra meglio che stai a casa ad aiutare i tuoi...quell altra ancora la definizione di paura.....ma se c avete paura state bene dove state. Voi si che fareste danni seri ....
> Boh vabbe.....


Giorno caciottina cerca di vederla da questo punto di vista ti stanno consifliando di ponderare bene le difficolta' che puoi  incontrare ...devi epurare un po i commenti  dagli eccessi nei modi ma il contenuto stretto e' questo :valutare e ponderare


----------



## Caciottina (20 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Giorno caciottina cerca di vederla da questo punto di vista ti stanno consifliando di ponderare bene le difficolta' che puoi  incontrare ...devi epurare un po i commenti  dagli eccessi nei modi ma il contenuto stretto e' questo :valutare e ponderare


Ciao cara 
Mi stanno rompendo i coglioni come la storia che nn tradiro' mai....invrce no...per loro devo trdire per forza...
Ma sai fiammetta...ormai hanno la sindrome della verita in bocca. Le cose le sanno solo loro dal divano di casa. Io mi informo so cosa devo fare per andare in kenya...a gaza nn saprei davvero.  Ma nn andrei in kenya alla cazzo o a fare danni. 
Non ho davveto 15 anni che nicka mi deve dire cosa è la paura o una minerva sottolineare che meglio aiutare parenti e amici. 
Sono stanca di queste cose....come se davvero avessi 15 anni...ma tant'e '.....
Ripeto...tutti a casa a fare zapping tra grande fratello e porta a porta


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ciao cara
> Mi stanno rompendo i coglioni come la storia che nn tradiro' mai....invrce no...per loro devo trdire per forza...
> Ma sai fiammetta...ormai hanno la sindrome della verita in bocca. Le cose le sanno solo loro dal divano di casa. Io mi informo so cosa devo fare per andare in kenya...a gaza nn saprei davvero.  Ma nn andrei in kenya alla cazzo o a fare danni.
> Non ho davveto 15 anni che nicka mi deve dire cosa è la paura o una minerva sottolineare che meglio aiutare parenti e amici.
> ...


allora non perdere tempo su un forum di gente inerme e inetta e preparati a partire.
però devi essere consapevole di avere una salute di ferro , altro che problemi con il cibo o disturbi di ansia notturni perché quando si va per aiutare non si deve mai rischiare di intralciare il lavoro degli altri .
e preparazione seria perché la buona volontà non basta.
se davvero sei pronta, in bocca al lupo


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ciao cara
> Mi stanno rompendo i coglioni come la storia che nn tradiro' mai....invrce no...per loro devo trdire per forza...
> Ma sai fiammetta...ormai hanno la sindrome della verita in bocca. Le cose le sanno solo loro dal divano di casa. Io mi informo so cosa devo fare per andare in kenya...a gaza nn saprei davvero.  Ma nn andrei in kenya alla cazzo o a fare danni.
> Non ho davveto 15 anni che nicka mi deve dire cosa è la paura o una minerva sottolineare che meglio aiutare parenti e amici.
> ...


Credo davvero che fossero consigli fatti di cuore, poi ognuno ha i suoi modi magari bruschi o piu' materni...io ti suggerisco di ponderare  tutto come sempre nelle scelte importanti


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2014)

e solo un incosciente  non ha paura della guerra


----------



## Caciottina (20 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora non perdere tempo su un forum di gente inerme e inetta e preparati a partire.
> però devi essere consapevole di avere una salute di ferro , altro che problemi con il cibo o disturbi di ansia notturni perché quando si va per aiutare non si deve mai rischiare di intralciare il lavoro degli altri .
> e preparazione seria perché la buona volontà non basta.
> se davvero sei pronta, in bocca al lupo



Queste tue provocazioni non meritano nemmeno risposta.  E nn ti pteoccupare che l ho ben visto l atteggiamento cge mi state riserbando da un po.....hai ragione smetto di perdere tempo.  Dovresti farlo anche tu e forse informarti di piu.


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2014)

il ragazzo è d'accordo?
con il lavoro puoi permettertelo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Queste tue provocazioni non meritano nemmeno risposta.  E nn ti pteoccupare che l ho ben visto l atteggiamento cge mi state riserbando da un po.....hai ragione smetto di perdere tempo.  Dovresti farlo anche tu e forse informarti di piu.



Permettimi, miss .
Leggo bene il consiglio di fiammetta:valuta e pondera quando ti viene detto e poi decidi tu.
Non mi sembra che, in generale, ti venga riservato un atteggiamento di ostracismo. Poi se ti sembra che qualcuno lo faccia, passa la moneta per quel che vale.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Agosto 2014)

Miss guarda che non è che ce l'abbiamo con te. È solo che non puoi dire di non aver paura delle bombe dai. Guarda, io conosco uno dei tre di Emergency che erano stati sequestrati qualche anno fa in Afghanistan e ti assicuro che lui aveva anni di preparazione e di pratica alle spalle, eppure non é stata un'esperienza "tranquilla"... Ecco... A volte si sveglia ancora adesso nel mezzo della notte eppure ci é tornato ancora diverse volte perché é una cosa in cui crede ecc. E aveva Emergency alle spalle, non un'organizzazione qualunque. C'è stata una mobilitazione grandissima per farli liberare. E sono stati accusati di tutto... di intralciare il governo... Il nostro ministro degli Esteri invece di attivarsi per farli liberare aveva detto che erano una vergogna per l'Italia ecc Ma quelle due ragazze in Siria? Che fine hanno fatto? Nessuno ne ha più parlato...


----------



## Caciottina (20 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Miss guarda che non è che ce l'abbiamo con te. È solo che non puoi dire di non aver paura delle bombe dai. Guarda, io conosco uno dei tre di Emergency che erano stati sequestrati qualche anno fa in Afghanistan e ti assicuro che lui aveva anni di preparazione e di pratica alle spalle, eppure non é stata un'esperienza "tranquilla"... Ecco... A volte si sveglia ancora adesso nel mezzo della notte eppure ci é tornato ancora diverse volte perché é una cosa in cui crede ecc. E aveva Emergency alle spalle, non un'organizzazione qualunque. C'è stata una mobilitazione grandissima per farli liberare. E sono stati accusati di tutto... di intralciare il governo... Il nostro ministro degli Esteri invece di attivarsi per farli liberare aveva detto che erano una vergogna per l'Italia ecc Ma quelle due ragazze in Siria? Che fine hanno fatto? Nessuno ne ha più parlato...


senti fammi capire....pensi che mi sono svegliata ieri mattina e ho detto sta cosa?
o forse sono anni che ci penso....te che dici???
ma poi di cosa stiamo parlando?? di cosa???
lascio proprio perdere....
perche davvero essere trattata da ragazzina e' fuori discussione.....
ciao davvero


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Agosto 2014)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahah! Madonna, sembra veramente che hai quindici anni Caciò, li mortacci tua. Anzi, pare una di quelle discussioni in famiglia coi figli adolescenti, magari a tavola dove ad un certa questa (la figlia piccola) s'alza di scatto e si va a chiudere in camera con qualche lagrimuccia ed una scena madre da oscar.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahahah! Madonna, sembra veramente che hai quindici anni Caciò, li mortacci tua. Anzi, pare una di quelle discussioni in famiglia coi figli adolescenti, magari a tavola dove ad un certa questa (la figlia piccola) s'alza di scatto e si va a chiudere in camera con qualche lagrimuccia ed una scena madre da oscar.


MA QUALE SCENATA, ma sai che mi frega.....colgo al volo il consiglio di minerva, non ho davvero interesse ad essere tratta cosi, tu pensa un po quel che vuoi, mi entra dall orecchio e mi riesce dal culo per cui...vedi tu quanta energia nelle dita vuopi sprecare.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> MA QUALE SCENATA, ma sai che mi frega.....colgo al volo il consiglio di minerva, non ho davvero interesse ad essere tratta cosi, tu pensa un po quel che vuoi, mi entra dall orecchio e mi riesce dal culo per cui...vedi tu quanta energia nelle dita vuopi sprecare.


Ma ti pare un minimo di comportamento maturo quello che mostri? Come puoi voler essere trattata da adulta se ti comporti come una ragazzina?


----------



## sienne (20 Agosto 2014)

Ciao miss,

prendila come una buona piattaforma questo forum per fare pratica con la pazienza. 
Se hai le idee chiare, dove sta il problema? 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (20 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma ti pare un minimo di comportamento maturo quello che mostri? Come puoi voler essere trattata da adulta se ti comporti come una ragazzina?


non so piu come dirtelo. me ne fottoooo, di cosa pensi tu non me ne frega un emerito cazzo, e' chiaro?
trattami come vuoi, fai un po quel che ti pare, te l ho chiesto una volta di trattarmi normalmente, non lo vuoi fare? cazzissimi tuoi....
hai sempre ragione tu ...


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> senti fammi capire....pensi che mi sono svegliata ieri mattina e ho detto sta cosa?o forse sono anni che ci penso....te che dici???ma poi di cosa stiamo parlando?? di cosa???lascio proprio perdere....perche davvero essere trattata da ragazzina e' fuori discussione.....ciao davvero


Miss anche se sono anni che ci pensi, qui hai affrontato la questione ieri ed hai inevitabilmente destabilizzato..mettiamola cosi pure se lo avesse scritto un altro utente avrebbe avuto le stesse reazioni dettate da paure e preoccupazioni lecite, comprensibili, ripeto epura i post letti dai modi personali di ognuno e interpreta la sostanza ...se fossi mia figlia giuro cercherei di primo acchito di farti cambiare idea per paura non delle tue azioni ma.di quelle degli altri nel contesto di una zona di guerra


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> senti fammi capire....pensi che mi sono svegliata ieri mattina e ho detto sta cosa?
> o forse sono anni che ci penso....te che dici???
> ma poi di cosa stiamo parlando?? di cosa???
> lascio proprio perdere....
> ...



Ma perché ti scaldi così? Scusa solo per sapere: che lavoro fai? Il mio amico di Emergency fa l'infermiere professionista, specializzato nell'operare nelle zone di gierra, é stato anche in Sudan, ha circa 47 anni... Tu sei giovane e questo non è un insulto! Comunque se parlare con calma e cercare di farti ragionare ti fa questo effetto non ci sono mica problemi: vai a Gaza e fatti bombardare! Tanto li non se ne fanno problemi, ammazzano tutti, guarda solo quel giornalista che fine ha fatto... Te la ricordi Rachel Corrie? Tranquilla, vai, e buon divertimento! Mamma mia che permalosa!


----------



## zanna (20 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e solo un incosciente  non ha paura della guerra


No ... solo chi non l'ha provata non la teme :unhappy:


----------



## free (20 Agosto 2014)

secondo me a Gaza non ci si deve andare perchè quelli di hamas vogliono farsi sterminare, almeno a me sembra così


----------



## Caciottina (20 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Miss anche se sono anni che ci pensi, qui hai affrontato la questione ieri ed hai inevitabilmente destabilizzato..mettiamola cosi pure se lo avesse scritto un altro utente avrebbe avuto le stesse reazioni dettate da paure e preoccupazioni lecite, comprensibili, ripeto epura i post letti dai modi personali di ognuno e interpreta la sostanza ...se fossi mia figlia giuro cercherei di primo acchito di farti cambiare idea per paura non delle tue azioni ma.di quelle degli altri nel contesto di una zona di guerra



Fiammetta l ho scritto milioni di volta, ma evidentemente non l ha letto nessuno.
m anche se non l avessi scritto, copme potete pensare che mi ci sia svegliata una mattina cosi...?
te lo dico io come....pensando che sono una ragazzina a cui bisogna ricordare che le bombe uccidono, che liggiu e' pericoloso (davvero? io pensavo di andarci in vacanza).....ma ripeto ormai non mi ineterssa manco piu...non posso passare le giornate a cercare di convincervi del contrario....e credo che stiamo bene tutti quanti cosi.,..


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Agosto 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> No ... solo chi non l'ha provata non la teme :unhappy:


Dissento: io non l'ho provata ma ho una paura fottuta... Anche solo guardare il telegiornale fa male


----------



## Caciottina (20 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma perché ti scaldi così? Scusa solo per sapere: che lavoro fai? Il mio amico di Emergency fa l'infermiere professionista, specializzato nell'operare nelle zone di gierra, é stato anche in Sudan, ha circa 47 anni... Tu sei giovane e questo non è un insulto! Comunque se parlare con calma e cercare di farti ragionare ti fa questo effetto non ci sono mica problemi: vai a Gaza e fatti bombardare! Tanto li non se ne fanno problemi, ammazzano tutti, guarda solo quel giornalista che fine ha fatto... Te la ricordi Rachel Corrie? Tranquilla, vai, e buon divertimento! Mamma mia che permalosa!


ma tu spunti fuori solo quando c''e da darmi addosso? ma non hai altro da fare?
se bestemmio mi bannano?


----------



## zanna (20 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Dissento: *io non l'ho provata ma ho una paura fottuta*... Anche solo guardare il telegiornale fa male


e fai bene


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma tu spunti fuori solo quando c''e da darmi addosso? ma non hai altro da fare?
> se bestemmio mi bannano?


Ma quando mai ti ho dato addosso scusa? Rinfrescami la memoria perché non ricordo di averlo mai fatto. E cosa c'entrano le bestemmie?


----------



## Caciottina (20 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma quando mai ti ho dato addosso scusa? Rinfrescami la memoria perché non ricordo di averlo mai fatto. E cosa c'entrano le bestemmie?


quando abbiamo parlato del fatto del tradimento, quando abbiamo parlato del sesso e del sentirsi porca....appena becchi jb che mi da addosso subito ti accolli.....ma sti cazzi...
siccome non voglio pubblicare mp di nessuno, quale altra letrnativa ho per il ban? la bestemmia giusto?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> *quando abbiamo parlato del fatto del tradimento, quando abbiamo parlato del sesso e del sentirsi porca...*.appena becchi jb che mi da addosso subito ti accolli.....ma sti cazzi...
> siccome non voglio pubblicare mp di nessuno, quale altra letrnativa ho per il ban? la bestemmia giusto?



Scusa ma davvero non ricordo.
Se pensi che ce l'abbia con te ti sbagli di grosso.
Ricordo invece di aver fatto sparire un thread in cui Eretteo ti diceva cose bruttissime sulle tue gravidanze, ricevendo parecchie critiche perché avevo fatto sparire un thread interessante con un sacco di informazioni storiche sul nord e il sud.
Non mi sono mai accollata a JB né a nessun altro per dare addosso alla gente. 
Se ti ho scritto quello che ho scritto é solo perché leggerti così tranquilla e determinata nel voler affrontare una situazione così pericolosa mi ha suscitato la reazione di volerti dire che non è una buona idea. L'avrei detto a chiunque altro qui sopra. Mi spiace che tu l'abbia presa come un attacco personale, perché non lo era


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Fiammetta l ho scritto milioni di volta, ma evidentemente non l ha letto nessuno.
> m anche se non l avessi scritto, copme potete pensare che mi ci sia svegliata una mattina cosi...?
> te lo dico io come....pensando che sono una ragazzina a cui bisogna ricordare che le bombe uccidono, che liggiu e' pericoloso (davvero? io pensavo di andarci in vacanza).....ma ripeto ormai non mi ineterssa manco piu...non posso passare le giornate a cercare di convincervi del contrario....e credo che stiamo bene tutti quanti cosi.,..


Non sto.mettendo in dubbio le tue capacita'ti sto spiegando che le.reazioni sono dettate da: prudenza,paura,timori umanamente comprensibili, che nascono dal nostro intimo, per farla breve a mio.acviso,nessunno qui si assumerebbe la scelta di andare in questi luoghi da qui i consigli...stop


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> quando abbiamo parlato del fatto del tradimento, quando abbiamo parlato del sesso e del sentirsi porca*....appena becchi jb che mi da addosso subito ti accolli.....*ma sti cazzi...
> siccome non voglio pubblicare mp di nessuno, quale altra letrnativa ho per il ban? la bestemmia giusto?


Eh?


----------



## Caciottina (20 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non sto.mettendo in dubbio le tue capacita'ti sto spiegando che le.reazioni sono dettate da: prudenza,paura,timori umanamente comprensibili, che nascono dal nostro intimo, per farla breve a mio.acviso,nessunno qui si assumerebbe la scelta di andare in questi luoghi da qui i consigli...stop


non capisco perche la vuoi leggere a tutti i costi cosi...ma va bene. il fatto che nessuno si assumerebbe quella scelta, e' affare loro, perche hanno una certa eta' perche hanno i figli, perche hanno altri oneri che io non ho, e non ho molto tempo per fare quello che ritengo giusto della mia vita prima di avere anche io certi impegni.
ma cmq fiammi davvero...non mi interessa, e' giusto che tu la legga cosi, come e' giusto che io la legga diversamente, capirai pero che sono stanca di dovermi sentire "riprendere" come all asilo, su qualsiasi argomento.
una volta mi anadava pure di far cambiare idea, adesso non me ne puo fregare di meno


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> quando abbiamo parlato del fatto del tradimento, quando abbiamo parlato del sesso e del sentirsi porca....appena becchi jb che mi da addosso subito ti accolli.....ma sti cazzi...
> siccome non voglio pubblicare mp di nessuno, quale altra letrnativa ho per il ban? l*a bestemmia giusto?*


perché dovrebbero bannare per una bestemmia, è un forum cattolico?
è fastidiosa quanto un'inutile volgarità.
ma poi per andarsene basta deciderlo...e farlo solo per essere stata contraddetta non è il massimo dell'equilibrio (essenziale per fare volontariato in zone di guerra)
è bello che una ragazza giovane voglia cambiare il mondo, meno male.però non è così semplice e si rischia appunto di farsi solo del male inutilmente


----------



## Nicka (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ciao cara
> Mi stanno rompendo i coglioni come la storia che nn tradiro' mai....invrce no...per loro devo trdire per forza...
> Ma sai fiammetta...ormai hanno la sindrome della verita in bocca. Le cose le sanno solo loro dal divano di casa. Io mi informo so cosa devo fare per andare in kenya...a gaza nn saprei davvero.  Ma nn andrei in kenya alla cazzo o a fare danni.
> Non ho davveto 15 anni che nicka mi deve dire cosa è la paura o una minerva sottolineare che meglio aiutare parenti e amici.
> ...


Guarda che io lo dicevo per te, ti dicevo che non aver paura è pericoloso soprattutto in certe zone.
Non mi sembra di averti dato della quindicenne ed è molto bello quello che vuoi fare, ma che arrivi qui e dici "io non ho paura delle bombe" è veramente assurdo.
Ma che c'hai in questi giorni?


----------



## Caciottina (20 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché dovrebbero bannare per una bestemmia, è un forum cattolico?
> è fastidiosa quanto un'inutile volgarità.
> ma poi per andarsene basta deciderlo...e farlo solo per essere stata contraddetta non è il massimo dell'equilibrio (essenziale per fare volontariato in zone di guerra)
> è bello che una ragazza giovane voglia cambiare il mondo, meno male.però non è così semplice e si rischia appunto di farsi solo del male inutilmente


tutta colpa del mio analfabetismo sentimentale....
si la bestemmia banna, c'e' scritto sul regolamento. non me ne posso andare cosi, perche admin non mi cancella, e non e' immediato il rpocesso, con quibb ci volle tipo piu di una settimana, per cui si....bestemmio


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non capisco perche la vuoi leggere a tutti i costi cosi...ma va bene. il fatto che nessuno si assumerebbe quella scelta, e' affare loro, perche hanno una certa eta' perche hanno i figli, perche hanno altri oneri che io non ho, e non ho molto tempo per fare quello che ritengo giusto della mia vita prima di avere anche io certi impegni.
> ma cmq fiammi davvero...non mi interessa, e' giusto che tu la legga cosi, come e' giusto che io la legga diversamente, capirai pero che sono stanca di dovermi sentire "riprendere" come all asilo, su qualsiasi argomento.
> una volta mi anadava pure di far cambiare idea, adesso non me ne puo fregare di meno


Ok ...non posso importi nulla ovviammete e nemmeno e' mia intenzione era solo un confronto da due punti vista diversi:smile: peraltro ti ritengo in grado di sostenere un dialogo aperto meglio di altri:smile:


----------



## Caciottina (20 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda che io lo dicevo per te, ti dicevo che non aver paura è pericoloso soprattutto in certe zone.
> Non mi sembra di averti dato della quindicenne ed è molto bello quello che vuoi fare, ma che arrivi qui e dici "io non ho paura delle bombe" è veramente assurdo.
> Ma che c'hai in questi giorni?



ma che c'ho questi giorni????
a parte il fatto che manco ci sono stata questi giorni, al di la di questo, vuoi cortesemnet andarti a rileggere i miei utlimi scambi con gli utenti? vai e dimmi che non sono stata trattata come una cretina a cui spiegare l a b c.....
veramente nicka, sono assurde anche tante cose che hai scritto tu....detto questo non ci ho mai messo bocca...
la chiudiamo qui o vogliamo andare avanti all infinito?
se e' la bambina che volete posso fare anche di peggio


----------



## Nicka (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma che c'ho questi giorni????
> a parte il fatto che manco ci sono stata questi giorni, al di la di questo, vuoi cortesemnet andarti a rileggere i miei utlimi scambi con gli utenti? vai e dimmi che non sono stata trattata come una cretina a cui spiegare l a b c.....
> veramente nicka, sono assurde anche tante cose che hai scritto tu....detto questo non ci ho mai messo bocca...
> la chiudiamo qui o vogliamo andare avanti all infinito?
> se e' la bambina che volete posso fare anche di peggio


Va bene, buona giornata.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Va bene, buona giornata.


a te


----------



## sienne (20 Agosto 2014)

Ciao Miss,

ti credo, che il ruolo iniziale della "piccolina" del forum con il tempo non fa più ridere e non ti piaccia più. 
Non tutti ti riprendono come se tu fossi una bimba. E alcuni hanno sostenuto i tuoi punti di vista, come 
Brunetta, sulla questione di sentire che non si tradirà, come esempio. Sta anche a te, uscire da quel ruolo,
e mi sembra che ci stai provando. Bene. Ma se non vuoi più scambiarti qui, basta non collocarsi più. 
Non serve la cancellazione. 


sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Agosto 2014)

Miss mi spiace se ti sei sentita trattare da bambina.
Io però avrei detto le stesse cose anche a utenti della mia età o anche più.
Io sgridavo i miei genitori perché andavano a sciare fuori pista...
Discuto con mia sorella maggiore perché va a fare l'arrampicata sulle pareti di ghiaccio
Sono fatta così. L'età non c'entra. 
Comunque ti chiedo scusa se ti ho fatta incazzare con i miei post.
Spero solo che tu non pensi davvero che ce l'abbia con te. Adesso ricordo la questione dell'essere porca. Tu sostenevi che se una é porca può trarre vantaggio dalla cosa e farsi pagare. Io sostenevo che secondo me é impossibile che a una persona piaccia scopare con chiunque purché paghi. Mi pare. Lo penso ancora adesso. Ma non capisco perché tu debba prendere questa cosa sul personale. Era un ragionamento in generale, dettato dal fatto che mi é capitato di fare sesso con persone con cui non mi è piaciuto... Va beh... Adesso non c'entra niente ma era solo per ribadire il concetto che non ce l'ho con te e che non mi sono accollata a JB. Io non mi accollo a nessuno. Penso che questo possa confermartelo chiunque sia qui da un po' di tempo. Mai andata dietro agli altri.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Miss,
> 
> ti credo, che il ruolo iniziale della "piccolina" del forum con il tempo non fa più ridere e non ti piaccia più.
> Non tutti ti riprendono come se tu fossi una bimba. E alcuni hanno sostenuto i tuoi punti di vista, come
> ...


ciao sienne, 
certo che ci ho provato, eppure...e siccome la mia vita non e' questo forum, posso provarci, una , due massimo 3 volta poi mi scoccio anche io e mi spiace che alcuni non riescano a vedere oltre....ma mi frega pure zero in realta.
detto questo, non voglio manco piu ricere email di notifiche, cose zero totale, per questo chiedero' la cancellazione, oppuire mi faccio bannare, vediamo....appena becco perplesso gli tiro un bel bestemmione davanti e pure un ruttino 

caio bella sienne


----------



## sienne (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ciao sienne,
> certo che ci ho provato, eppure...e siccome la mia vita non e' questo forum, posso provarci, una , due massimo 3 volta poi mi scoccio anche io e mi spiace che alcuni non riescano a vedere oltre....ma mi frega pure zero in realta.
> detto questo, non voglio manco piu ricere email di notifiche, cose zero totale, per questo chiedero' la cancellazione, oppuire mi faccio bannare, vediamo....appena becco perplesso gli tiro un bel bestemmione davanti e pure un ruttino
> 
> caio bella sienne



Ciao Miss,

puoi andare su impostazioni e lì hai la possibilità di scegliere, che non vuoi ricevere notifiche o segnalazioni. 
Mi dispiace che tu abbia scelto così ... è un modo di avvicinare le distanze tra la gente ... 
Forse una pausa? ... Perché un conto sono le discussioni sul forum, un'altro le simpatie forti che si formano ... 

PS: Penso, che basta dire, che il tuo tempo qui ... è scaduto ...


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ciao sienne,
> certo che ci ho provato, eppure...e siccome la mia vita non e' questo forum, posso provarci, una , due massimo 3 volta poi mi scoccio anche io e mi spiace che alcuni non riescano a vedere oltre....ma mi frega pure zero in realta.
> detto questo, *non voglio manco piu ricere email di notifiche*, cose zero totale, per questo chiedero' la cancellazione, oppuire mi faccio bannare, vediamo....appena becco perplesso gli tiro un bel bestemmione davanti e pure un ruttino
> 
> caio bella sienne


Per quello basta che vai sulle impostazioni del tuo profilo e togli le notifiche via mail, non serve che ti cancelli.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Agosto 2014)

Scusate, ma che succede?


----------



## Spider (20 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scusate, ma che succede?



succede che,
 un discorso scaturito da una rispettabilissima opinione
è diventato, grazie a chi, semplice teatro di accuse reciproche e sberleffi.

cosi va il mondo, sempre in mano agli imbecilli,
in questo caso ad uno solo.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scusate, ma che succede?


Ma nulla chiara 
Fraintendimenti. .tutto qui
Vado a farmi il panino


----------



## Trinità (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma nulla chiara
> Fraintendimenti. .tutto qui
> Vado a farmi il panino


Per favore miss non te ne andare!
Il tuo modo di scrivere mi serve molto, abbi un po' di pazienza.
La guerra non fa paura se credi nell'amore e nell'altruismo.
Non si scherza, quindi una persona decisa ad affrontare un viaggio
come il tuo va soltanto ammirata, non è questione d'incoscenza ma 
bensì di coraggio....
Io sono con TE.
ciao


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma nulla chiara
> Fraintendimenti. .tutto qui
> Vado a farmi il panino



Io l'ho fatto col crudo di parma....da sogno ;-)


----------



## Caciottina (20 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io l'ho fatto col crudo di parma....da sogno ;-)


bonooo, io me lo faccio col salmone


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io l'ho fatto col crudo di parma....da sogno ;-)


E se proprio vogliamo sbracarci anche.con la mortazza


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> bonooo, io me lo faccio col salmone


E cacchio li lo trovi buono..slurp...offri?


----------



## Caciottina (20 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E cacchio li lo trovi buono..slurp...offri?


ma in realta' a me le cose affumicate non piacciono, qui lo trovo buono quello scozzese ma sempre affumicato....
non lo trovo quasi mai semplice...


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma in realta' a me le cose affumicate non piacciono, qui lo trovo buono quello scozzese ma sempre affumicato....
> non lo trovo quasi mai semplice...


Una mia amica norvegese me ne riporto' uno non affumucato ma.speziato..la fine del mondo


----------



## Caciottina (20 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Una mia amica norvegese me ne riporto' uno non affumucato ma.speziato..la fine del mondo


speziato non l ho mai provato , qui ne vedo alcuni al pepe, alla paprika etc etc ma non li ho mai provati


----------



## Dalida (20 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Fosse per me, visto che hanno abolito la leva obbligatoria, per fortuna, renderei obbligatorio il servizio civile, nazionale e internazionale.



Che brutta idea.
non tutti sono portata per queste cose, se li obblighi cosa si potrebbe mai ottenere?
senza contare che io sono per il diritto individuale di scegliere cosa fare, lo Stato è fin troppo invadente in Italia.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Che brutta idea.
> non tutti sono portata per queste cose, se li obblighi cosa si potrebbe mai ottenere?
> senza contare che io sono per il diritto individuale di scegliere cosa fare, lo Stato è fin troppo invadente in Italia.


Eppure mia cara
Secondo me
L'esperienza del militare
era per noi maschi
un rito iniziatico

Per staccarti dalla cotola de to mare

e fare di te un uomo adulto.

Mi ricordo sai le risate eh?

Io andai a militare
Ma da bambino ho fatto cinque anni di collegio

E mi sembrava di essere tornato in collegio

Ma quanti ragazzi ho visto in crisi, piangere e disperarsi...

Non è che invadente
é inconcludente ed esigente...
che brancola in politiche sempre più scellerate...

Io invece renderei obbligatorio un anno "sabbatico" dopo la maturità per ragazzi e ragazze
da dedicarsi ad aiuti umanitari

Ovvio vitto e alloggio a spese dello stato però eh?


----------



## Nicka (20 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Che brutta idea.
> non tutti sono portata per queste cose, se li obblighi cosa si potrebbe mai ottenere?
> senza contare che io sono per il diritto individuale di scegliere cosa fare, lo Stato è fin troppo invadente in Italia.


Io invece sono dell'idea che la leva dovrebbero rimetterla...
Poi vedi come si raddrizzano certe teste da sfaticati...


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Eppure mia cara
> Secondo me
> L'esperienza del militare
> era per noi maschi
> ...



:rotfl:
Hai fatto il militare?e ti hanno preso?:rotfl:Ah giusto ricordo hai fatto il militare con baggio.....:up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> succede che,
> un discorso scaturito da una rispettabilissima opinione
> è diventato, grazie a chi, semplice teatro di accuse reciproche e sberleffi.
> 
> ...


Grazie


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io invece sono dell'idea che la leva dovrebbero rimetterla...
> Poi vedi come si raddrizzano certe teste da sfaticati...


Più che sfaticati
MAMMONI

Per esempio ti spiego...

In caserma l'igiene è tutto.

Ora a turno devi fare il piantone ai cessi
E mantenerli in ordine e puliti.

Bon vedessi che disperazion per certi eh?

Al che si prendevano secchi di acqua e li si gettava ovunque nei cessi e si costringeva il tizio ad asciugare...

I ragazzi non piangevano per la morosa, ma per la mamma...

Pensa Fiam
Ogni mattina devi rifare il letto (il cubo) in un certo modo.


----------



## Dalida (20 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eppure mia cara
> Secondo me
> L'esperienza del militare
> era per noi maschi
> ...


Beh, questa è la tua esperienza, buon per te.
Io non renderei obbligatorio proprio nulla, ognuno deve fare ciò che vuole nella propria vita senza imposizioni, ce ne sono già troppe, e la leva obbligatoria, fossi stata un uomo, l'avrei vissuta come un sopruso odioso.


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2014)

*Spieder*



Spider ha detto:


> succede che,
> un discorso scaturito da una rispettabilissima opinione
> è diventato, grazie a chi, semplice teatro di accuse reciproche e sberleffi.
> 
> ...



Insomma spider credo che tu sia una delle persone meno indicate a fare qualsiasi tipo di morale.....Adesso scatenerò un putiferio anche io....no?


----------



## Dalida (20 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io invece sono dell'idea che la leva dovrebbero rimetterla...
> Poi vedi come si raddrizzano certe teste da sfaticati...



Perdonami, ma il tuo mi sembra un discorso reazionario.
Ci sono persone che hanno fatto il militare e sono rimaste buone a un cazzo tale e quale a prima.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Hai fatto il militare?e ti hanno preso?:rotfl:Ah giusto ricordo hai fatto il militare con baggio.....:up:


scaglione 4/92 settimo battaglione fanteria cuneo
Puoi andare a controllare il mio SA/10.

Regione militare nord est
Generale all'epoca Innecco, ma non ricordo se Lucio o Domenico...

( più nano di me)...

Devo dire che mi hanno preso con mio sommo stupore
In quanto abile di terza per vista e piedi piatti

Ma mi dissero che i laureati a loro servivano.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Beh, questa è la tua esperienza, buon per te.
> Io non renderei obbligatorio proprio nulla, ognuno deve fare ciò che vuole nella propria vita senza imposizioni, ce ne sono già troppe, e la leva obbligatoria, fossi stata un uomo, l'avrei vissuta come un sopruso odioso.


Perchè?
Allora anche la scuola dell'obbligo è un sopruso odioso

Anche pagare le tasse un sopruso odioso.

Mi sa che se non vuoi imposizioni
devi andare su un'isola deserta 

dissociandoti da ogni forma di società.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> succede che,
> un discorso scaturito da una rispettabilissima opinione
> è diventato, grazie a chi, semplice teatro di accuse reciproche e sberleffi.
> 
> ...


Se permetti anche le nostre opinioni erano rispettabilissime e pure motivate, altro che accuse reciproche e sberleffi


----------



## Nicka (20 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Perdonami, ma il tuo mi sembra un discorso reazionario.
> Ci sono persone che hanno fatto il militare e sono rimaste buone a un cazzo tale e quale a prima.


Addirittura reazionario?
Il problema è che è pieno di 18enni che non sanno nemmeno tirarsi su un lenzuolo perché c'è mammina. 
È ovvio che le teste di cazzo rimangano tali, ma io di gente che facendo il militare è cresciuta ne ho conosciuta parecchia.
Senza contare che a far la leva i fanciulli vevivano rivoltati come calzini...ed era utile a monitorare la salute dei ragazzi.
Ora dimmi in quanti, volontariamente, vanno da un andrologo a farsi controllare...


----------



## Nicka (20 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> scaglione 4/92 settimo battaglione fanteria cuneo
> Puoi andare a controllare il mio SA/10.
> 
> Regione militare nord est
> ...


Sei uomo di mondo come Totò!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Se permetti anche le nostre opinioni erano rispettabilissime e pure motivate, altro che accuse reciproche e sberleffi


Mannò, sono io ad essere cattivo, maligno, invidioso e chi più ne ha più ne scriva.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Perdonami, ma il tuo mi sembra un discorso reazionario.
> Ci sono persone che hanno fatto il militare e sono rimaste buone a un cazzo tale e quale a prima.


A molti ha fatto bene, invece. Tra l'altro l'idea che sottintendeva il servizio di leva era quella di mettere a contatto persone di un certo posto con persone di altri posti.


----------



## free (20 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Addirittura reazionario?
> Il problema è che è pieno di 18enni che non sanno nemmeno tirarsi su un lenzuolo perché c'è mammina.
> È ovvio che le teste di cazzo rimangano tali, ma io di gente che facendo il militare è cresciuta ne ho conosciuta parecchia.
> Senza contare che a far la leva i fanciulli vevivano rivoltati come calzini...ed era utile a monitorare la salute dei ragazzi.
> Ora dimmi in quanti, volontariamente, vanno da un andrologo a farsi controllare...



secondo me confondi le comodità con lo svegliarsi, mica è detto che quando è ora un figlio comodo non si dia da fare

le mammine evidentemente hanno tempo e voglia, altrimenti non lo farebbero


----------



## Nicka (20 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> secondo me confondi le comodità con lo svegliarsi, mica è detto che quando è ora un figlio comodo non si dia da fare
> 
> le mammine evidentemente hanno tempo e voglia, altrimenti non lo farebbero


Sicuramente mi confondo io.
Resto dell'idea che dovrebbero rimettere il servizio di leva.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Se permetti anche le nostre opinioni erano rispettabilissime e pure motivate, altro che accuse reciproche e sberleffi


Credo che Spider si riferisse a JB.
Io credo che ognuno abbia punti deboli che, a qualsiasi età, lo fanno reagire in modo eccessivo.
Non dico i miei, son mica matta :carneval:
Ma se, ad esempio, mi dicono di far ginnastica divento una belva.
Miss ha l'idea che se la si contraddice le si sta dicendo che è una deficiente. Non è così perché in un forum si esprimono spesso opinioni contrarie, altrimenti non ci starebbe nessuno perché sarebbe noioso.
Poi c'è chi l'ha detto in un modo più provocatorio, secondo lo stile personale.
Tu non sei stata provocatoria come non lo sono stata io e altri.
Ma anche Minerva non lo è stata.
Io sarei contraria pure all'Erasmus per i miei figli, figuriamoci!
Un periodo in "missione" come si diceva una volta, se viene accettato da qualsiasi organizzazione è perché viene valutato possibile. Anche se errori possono commetterli tutti e si può rischiare anche attraversando la strada.
Immagino che Miss non intendesse prendere un aereo e mettersi in cammino con una cartina in mano.
E' stata un po' avventata ad affermare che non le fa paura la guerra.
Non so che reazione avrebbe considerato giusta.
Nessuno (soprattutto chi non si è mai sentito di rischiare) direbbe che è un'ottima idea.
Conosco uno che ha fatto un periodo in una missione religiosa in Africa e ne è tornato arricchito e con un ritrovato apprezzamento per le piccole cose. Non ha pensato di essere stato molto utile.
So che le organizzazioni selezionano molto il personale.
Per cui anche dire "Cosa ci va a fare?!" è piuttosto avventato.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sicuramente mi confondo io.
> Resto dell'idea che dovrebbero rimettere il servizio di leva.


La guerra è cambiata e la leva obbligatoria è un costo inutile.
Il servizio civile obbligatorio per tutti i giovani lo trovo un'idea da considerare seriamente.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che Spider si riferisse a JB.
> Io credo che ognuno abbia punti deboli che, a qualsiasi età, lo fanno reagire in modo eccessivo.
> Non dico i miei, son mica matta :carneval:
> Ma se, ad esempio, mi dicono di far ginnastica divento una belva.
> ...


no io non mi sono sentita una deficiente in primis, in secundis, PER TE non sono stati provocatori, PER ME si. 
poi si e' da considerare una deficinet una che prende l aereo e la cartina e va in africa, siccome questo e' stato pensato, allora si sono stata trattatat da ragazzina ma io non ci sento quindi.....
inotlre lui con la reliogione si sara sentito inutile, io ci vado con altro e per prima l associazione mi aveva detto di andare ad insegnare l inglese ai bambini, per dirne una....
e poi no, non mi fa paura la guerra, am che ti devo dire? ci sono ben altre cose che mi spaventano a more, la guerra non rientra tra queste, e forse e' proprio perche non ci sono mai stata, ma e' cosi....con che diritto ve ne uscite che e' da incoscienti????
tutto nella vita puo ucciderti, non solo le bombe.....
prima di pensare e parlare per me chiedimi se e' quello che penso per favore.


----------



## free (20 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sicuramente mi confondo io.
> Resto dell'idea che dovrebbero rimettere il servizio di leva.



boh credo che basterebbe una seria educazione sportiva scolastica, ad es. a squadre
almeno se intendi la vita in comunità senza mammina e non l'imparare a usare le armi e a eseguire supinamente ordini per lo più assurdi


----------



## Dalida (20 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè?
> Allora anche la scuola dell'obbligo è un sopruso odioso
> 
> Anche pagare le tasse un sopruso odioso.
> ...


E' ovvio che in una società ci siano imposizioni, non ho mica detto di no, ho detto anzi che lo Stato è fin troppo invadente.
Non me la sento però di paragonare queste due cose al servizio militare, tanto meno ad un ipotetico servizio civile obbligatorio.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no io non mi sono sentita una deficiente in primis, in secundis, PER TE non sono stati provocatori, PER ME si.
> poi si e' da considerare una deficinet una che prende l aereo e la cartina e va in africa, siccome questo e' stato pensato, allora si sono stata trattatat da ragazzina ma io non ci sento quindi.....
> inotlre lui con la reliogione si sara sentito inutile, io ci vado con altro e per prima l associazione mi aveva detto di andare ad insegnare l inglese ai bambini, per dirne una....
> e poi no, non mi fa paura la guerra, am che ti devo dire? ci sono ben altre cose che mi spaventano a more, la guerra non rientra tra queste, e forse e' proprio perche non ci sono mai stata, ma e' cosi....con che diritto ve ne uscite che e' da incoscienti????
> ...


Oh io ho parlato per me.
Ho interpretato il perché ti sei arrabbiata e perché altri non avevano intenzione di trattarti da deficiente.
Quindi semmai ho interpretato tutti.
Per me la tua reazione è stata eccessiva perché hai detto di essere disposta a una scelta estrema e le scelte estreme le fanno gli eroi che sono tali proprio perché fanno quel che gli altri non si sentono di fare.
Se ti avessero detto: "Buona idea! Brava!" "Ci vogliono giovani che s'impegnano invece di bamboccioni seduti sul divano a giocare a videogame!" ti sarebbe andata bene o ti saresti arrabbiata lo stesso?
Te lo chiedo con interesse perché ho detto una cosa del genere a mio figlio che parlava di un amico che voleva andare non ricordo più dove, e mi ha sbranata.-:unhappy:


----------



## Trinità (20 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma spider credo che tu sia una delle persone meno indicate a fare qualsiasi tipo di morale.....Adesso scatenerò un putiferio anche io....no?


Che requisiti devono avere le persone adatte a fare qualsiasi tipo di morale?
Sono curioso.....


----------



## Dalida (20 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Addirittura reazionario?
> Il problema è che è pieno di 18enni che non sanno nemmeno tirarsi su un lenzuolo perché c'è mammina.
> È ovvio che le teste di cazzo rimangano tali, ma io di gente che facendo il militare è cresciuta ne ho conosciuta parecchia.
> Senza contare che a far la leva i fanciulli vevivano rivoltati come calzini...ed era utile a monitorare la salute dei ragazzi.
> Ora dimmi in quanti, volontariamente, vanno da un andrologo a farsi controllare...


Beh, un po'. Di solito i discorsi sul raddrizzare gli sfaticati o sul militare formativo mi sanno di reazionario, ma magari mi sbaglio io.


----------



## Dalida (20 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A molti ha fatto bene, invece. Tra l'altro l'idea che sottintendeva il servizio di leva era quella di mettere a contatto persone di un certo posto con persone di altri posti.



Ci sarà a chi ha fatto bene, non lo metto in dubbio.
non mi è comunque mai capitato di incontrare una persona cambiata dal servizio militare, né in negativo né in positivo [è chiaro che è solo la mia esperienza e che non fa statistica ecc.].


----------



## Dalida (20 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> boh credo che basterebbe una seria educazione sportiva scolastica, ad es. a squadre
> almeno se intendi la vita in comunità senza mammina e non l'imparare a usare le armi e a eseguire supinamente ordini per lo più assurdi


condivido questo post.
non posso darti verdi ma volevo fartelo sapere.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh io ho parlato per me.
> Ho interpretato il perché ti sei arrabbiata e perché altri non avevano intenzione di trattarti da deficiente.
> Quindi semmai ho interpretato tutti.
> Per me la tua reazione è stata eccessiva perché hai detto di essere disposta a una scelta estrema e le scelte estreme le fanno gli eroi che sono tali proprio perché fanno quel che gli altri non si sentono di fare.
> ...


ma guarda che devo ancora trovare quslcuno che sia d accordo ( aparte mia madre) con questa faccenda qui. 
a me va benissimo sentirmi dire: miss e' pericoloso, miss pensaci bene....per carita, e' cosi, e' pericoloso e si muore, vuoi la bomba, vuoi la malattia, vuoi anche il cuore che non ti regge a vedere certe cose.
non mi sta bene quando mi si dice: non si va in questi posti alla cazzo, 
stai meglioa  acasa afd aiutare i tuoi
sei incosciente
dove cazzo vai....
etc etc....
il dare per scontato che io non abbia nemmeno pensato un secondo a questa scelta, o che l abbia ponderata, o che lo faccia per eroismo.
il dare per scontato che io faccia le cose alla cazzo di cane ....
e' chiaro adesso cosa mi ha dato fastidio?


----------



## Spider (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no io non mi sono sentita una deficiente in primis, in secundis, PER TE non sono stati provocatori, PER ME si.
> poi si e' da considerare una deficinet una che prende l aereo e la cartina e va in africa, siccome questo e' stato pensato, allora si sono stata trattatat da ragazzina ma io non ci sento quindi.....
> inotlre lui con la reliogione si sara sentito inutile, io ci vado con altro e per prima l associazione mi aveva detto di andare ad insegnare l inglese ai bambini, per dirne una....
> e poi no, non mi fa paura la guerra, am che ti devo dire? ci sono ben altre cose che mi spaventano a more, la guerra non rientra tra queste, e forse e' proprio perche non ci sono mai stata, ma e' cosi....con che diritto ve ne uscite che e' da incoscienti????
> ...


veramente allora te la cerchi se tagli la mano anche a chi con grande rispetto e una analisi intelligente cercava di riportare tutto il discorso su un binario accettabile.
detto come lo dici tu, in questa seconda perentoria affermazione che "no, e poi no, la guerra non mi fa paura..." veramente rasenta la superficialità.
Detto cosi sembra che non ti fa paura morire o meglio che vada come vada non hai paura di soffrire terribilmente...perchè questo potrebbe succedere lo sai?
oppure semplicemente non riesci ad associare alla parola guerra tutto quello che ne consegue :
 dolore, sofferenza e morte.
ma se cosi fosse allora equivale a dire che tra vivere e morire non vedi poi tutta questa differenza.
spero per te che non sia cosi.


----------



## free (20 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> condivido questo post.
> non posso darti verdi ma volevo fartelo sapere.


anch'io prima volevo metterti il verde ma non posso


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Beh, un po'. Di solito i discorsi sul raddrizzare gli sfaticati o sul militare formativo mi sanno di reazionario, ma magari mi sbaglio io.


Per i controlli andrologici, così come per quelli ginecologici e per l'educazione sessuale basterebbe istituire un servizio di medicina preventiva serio che facesse interventi programmati periodici nelle scuole secondarie inferiori e superiori. Sarebbe meno costoso del servizio militare.
Possono essere visioni reazionarie o anche solo nostalgiche di quando l'impegno nei confronti della società e il distacco dal "nido" avveniva con quel mezzo.
Per me, insisto, il servizio civile obbligatorio sarebbe una risorsa formativa per i singoli e economica per la società.


----------



## free (20 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A molti ha fatto bene, invece. Tra l'altro l'idea che sottintendeva il servizio di leva era quella di mettere a contatto persone di un certo posto con persone di altri posti.



ma una volta forse, quando tanti italiani non mettevano il naso fuori dalla propria regione
ora sarebbe un po' assurdo


----------



## Dalida (20 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> anch'io prima volevo metterti il verde ma non posso


Qualcuno mi disse che i meccanismi che regolano i verdi e rossi sono misteriosi e imperscrutabili. :singleeye:


----------



## free (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> *ma guarda che devo ancora trovare quslcuno che sia d accordo* ( aparte mia madre) con questa faccenda qui.
> a me va benissimo sentirmi dire: miss e' pericoloso, miss pensaci bene....per carita, e' cosi, e' pericoloso e si muore, vuoi la bomba, vuoi la malattia, vuoi anche il cuore che non ti regge a vedere certe cose.
> non mi sta bene quando mi si dice: non si va in questi posti alla cazzo,
> stai meglioa  acasa afd aiutare i tuoi
> ...



   strano


----------



## Trinità (20 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> veramente allora te la cerchi se tagli la mano anche a chi con grande rispetto e una analisi intelligente cercava di riportare tutto il discorso su un binario accettabile.
> detto come lo dici tu, in questa seconda perentoria affermazione che "no, e poi no, la guerra non mi fa paura..." veramente rasenta la superficialità.
> Detto cosi sembra che non ti fa paura morire o meglio che vada come vada non hai paura di soffrire terribilmente...perchè questo potrebbe succedere lo sai?
> oppure semplicemente non riesci ad associare alla parola guerra tutto quello che ne consegue :
> ...


Alla parola guerra si associano pure
LIBERAZIONE
SACRIFICIO
SALVEZZA
TENACIA
IDEALI
VITTORIA
PATRIA
LIBERTA'
PACE
_E non abbiate paura di quelli che uccidono il corpo, ma non hanno potere di  uccidere l’anima._


----------



## Dalida (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma guarda che devo ancora trovare quslcuno che sia d accordo ( aparte mia madre) con questa faccenda qui.
> a me va benissimo sentirmi dire: miss e' pericoloso, miss pensaci bene....per carita, e' cosi, e' pericoloso e si muore, vuoi la bomba, vuoi la malattia, vuoi anche il cuore che non ti regge a vedere certe cose.
> non mi sta bene quando mi si dice: non si va in questi posti alla cazzo,
> stai meglioa  acasa afd aiutare i tuoi
> ...


Scusami, io non ti conosco, non voglio giudicarti né darti contro per partito preso, ma dire "le bombe non mi fanno paura" è alla meglio da incoscienti, o comunque così appare. 
Voglio dire, come vuoi che appaia?


----------



## Caciottina (20 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> veramente allora te la cerchi se tagli la mano anche a chi con grande rispetto e una analisi intelligente cercava di riportare tutto il discorso su un binario accettabile.
> detto come lo dici tu, in questa seconda perentoria affermazione che "no, e poi no, la guerra non mi fa paura..." veramente rasenta la superficialità.
> Detto cosi sembra che non ti fa paura morire o meglio che vada come vada non hai paura di soffrire terribilmente...perchè questo potrebbe succedere lo sai?
> oppure semplicemente non riesci ad associare alla parola guerra tutto quello che ne consegue :
> ...


o forse voi non sentite il bisogno di andare li ad aiutare e quindi non riuscite a capire....
cosa vuoi dirmi? che tutti i volontari che partono sono pazzi? 
forse, non capisco il dibattito, state mettendo bocca su un mio sentire....si quali basi?


----------



## free (20 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Alla parola guerra si associano pure
> LIBERAZIONE
> SACRIFICIO
> SALVEZZA
> ...


tuttavia l'anima in un corpo morto ammazzato non è che sia tutta 'sta figata:singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma guarda che devo ancora trovare quslcuno che sia d accordo ( aparte mia madre) con questa faccenda qui.
> a me va benissimo sentirmi dire: miss e' pericoloso, miss pensaci bene....per carita, e' cosi, e' pericoloso e si muore, vuoi la bomba, vuoi la malattia, vuoi anche il cuore che non ti regge a vedere certe cose.
> non mi sta bene quando mi si dice: non si va in questi posti alla cazzo,
> stai meglioa  acasa afd aiutare i tuoi
> ...


Chiaro.
Però ognuno risponde anche in base alle proprie paure, non solo pensando a te.


----------



## Trinità (20 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Scusami, io non ti conosco, non voglio giudicarti né darti contro per partito preso, ma dire "le bombe non mi fanno paura" è alla meglio da incoscienti, o comunque così appare.
> Voglio dire, come vuoi che appaia?


Semplice, non ha paura delle bombe.
Cosa c'è di strano?
In questo forum c'è gente che se la fa sotto per la pura di EBOLA......
E c'è gente che non teme le bombe, tutto qui.


----------



## Nicka (20 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> boh credo che basterebbe una seria educazione sportiva scolastica, ad es. a squadre
> almeno se intendi la vita in comunità senza mammina e non l'imparare a usare le armi e a eseguire supinamente ordini per lo più assurdi


Ah sull'educazione con me sfondi una porta aperta...ma in quanti la fanno?
In quanti vengono mandati a fare, ad esempio, i boy scout o similari?
Dato che non lo fanno in molti e dato che a scuola l'ora di ginnastica era solo un'ora di cazzeggio totale allora a me sta bene che lo Stato si prenda per un anno la briga di far vedere anche l'ordine assurdo. Che per quanto mi riguarda ordini assurdi ai quali dover abbassare la testa li ho visti in ogni ambiente, mica solo al militare.
Senza contare che ai ragazzi veniva dato uno "stipendio"...e magari cominciavano un po' a capire anche il significato di guadagno...


----------



## Caciottina (20 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiaro.
> Però ognuno risponde anche in base alle proprie paure, non solo pensando a te.


che vuol dire? le risposte sono state a me....non in generale...
ma cmq, non mi interessa davvero....
non posso stare qui a dover speigare perche voglio andare a fare la volontaria in africa, ma scherziamo?


----------



## Caciottina (20 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Semplice, non ha paura delle bombe.
> Cosa c'è di strano?
> In questo forum c'è gente che se la fa sotto per la pura di EBOLA......
> E c'è gente che non teme le bombe, tutto qui.



ci sono persone che hanno paura delle banane (vedi il mio collega)....
io mi cago sotto di tante cose, di andare a fare volontariato in africa no....ma boh...perleremo una lingua strana io e te


----------



## Trinità (20 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> tuttavia l'anima in un corpo morto ammazzato non è che sia tutta 'sta figata:singleeye:


Che sia ammazzato o morto di vecchiaia farà sempre i vermi non credo che l'anima faccia questa fine....


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Alla parola guerra si associano pure
> LIBERAZIONE
> SACRIFICIO
> SALVEZZA
> ...


----------



## Dalida (20 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Semplice, non ha paura delle bombe.
> Cosa c'è di strano?



No vabbé, niente.


----------



## Nicka (20 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per i controlli andrologici, così come per quelli ginecologici e per l'educazione sessuale basterebbe istituire un servizio di medicina preventiva serio che facesse interventi programmati periodici nelle scuole secondarie inferiori e superiori. Sarebbe meno costoso del servizio militare.
> Possono essere visioni reazionarie o anche solo nostalgiche di quando l'impegno nei confronti della società e il distacco dal "nido" avveniva con quel mezzo.
> Per me, insisto, il servizio civile obbligatorio sarebbe una risorsa formativa per i singoli e economica per la società.


Perfetto, ma allora vogliono istituire questi servizi? Non lo fanno...
A me andrebbe bene anche il servizio civile, mò non voglio passare per militarista reazionaria di bassa lega, ma a me l'idea del militare è sempre piaciuta e continua a piacermi.


----------



## Spider (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> o forse voi non sentite il bisogno di andare li ad aiutare e quindi non riuscite a capire....
> cosa vuoi dirmi? che tutti i volontari che partono sono pazzi?
> forse, non capisco il dibattito, state mettendo bocca su un mio sentire....si quali basi?



no, voglio dirti con modesto parere di essere semplicemente più chiara, proprio per non dar diritto agli imbecilli di trattarti male.
condivido il tuo gesto, la tua aspirazione, meno le motivazioni perentorie che ci metti dietro.
Non credo assolutamente che i volontari siano dei pazzi, anzi.
credo però che come tutti abbiano paura ma la motivazione da aiutare e far del bene veramente,
li aiuti in qualche modo a vincere questa paura che, ripeto è sana e naturale, perchè ci fa capire il valore della vita, proprio di quelle vite che vogliamo salvare e aiutare.


----------



## free (20 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah sull'educazione con me sfondi una porta aperta...ma in quanti la fanno?
> In quanti vengono mandati a fare, ad esempio, i boy scout o similari?
> Dato che non lo fanno in molti e dato che a scuola l'ora di ginnastica era solo un'ora di cazzeggio totale allora* a me sta bene che lo Stato si prenda per un anno la briga di far vedere anche l'ordine assurdo.* Che per quanto mi riguarda ordini assurdi ai quali dover abbassare la testa li ho visti in ogni ambiente, mica solo al militare.
> Senza contare che ai ragazzi veniva dato uno "stipendio"...e magari cominciavano un po' a capire anche il significato di guadagno...



a me no, perchè secondo me lo Stato non ha il compito di educare (figuriamoci in modo assurdo:singleeye, nè di dare stipendi etc.
piuttosto siamo noi che dovremmo dare compiti allo Stato, ovvero di come usare i nostri soldi e la res publica
...discorso lungo e complesso


----------



## Trinità (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ci sono persone che hanno paura delle banane (vedi il mio collega)....
> io mi cago sotto di tante cose, di andare a fare volontariato in africa no....ma boh...perleremo una lingua strana io e te


Molti hanno paura dei serpenti velenosi che in ITALIA sono solo 4.
Ma pochi sanno che sono i più indifesi e vulnerabili quindi vanno difesi sempre.
Una cosa che conosci non ti fa paura, per conoscerla la si deve affrontare.
Per me sei molto coraggiosa.In bocca al lupo.
ciao


----------



## Nicka (20 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Alla parola guerra si associano pure
> LIBERAZIONE
> SACRIFICIO
> SALVEZZA
> ...


Cioè tu sei contro l'aborto perché inneggi a qualsiasi vita e manderesti a morire in guerra chiunque nascondendoti dietro ste parole?


----------



## Trinità (20 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> no, voglio dirti con modesto parere di essere semplicemente più chiara, proprio per non dar diritto agli imbecilli di trattarti male.
> condivido il tuo gesto, la tua aspirazione, meno le motivazioni perentorie che ci metti dietro.
> Non credo assolutamente che i volontari siano dei pazzi, anzi.
> credo però che come tutti abbiano paura ma la motivazione da aiutare e far del bene veramente,
> li aiuti in qualche modo a vincere questa paura che, ripeto è sana e naturale, perchè ci fa capire il valore della vita, proprio di quelle vite che vogliamo salvare e aiutare.


Sono pienamente d'accordo!


----------



## free (20 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Che sia ammazzato o morto di vecchiaia farà sempre i vermi non credo che l'anima faccia questa fine....



questo è un altro discorso, sull'immortalità o meno dell'anima
invece mi sembrava che si parlasse della figata:singleeye: di morire per la patria


----------



## Nicka (20 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> a me no, perchè secondo me lo Stato non ha il compito di educare (figuriamoci in modo assurdo:singleeye, nè di dare stipendi etc.
> piuttosto siamo noi che dovremmo dare compiti allo Stato, ovvero di come usare i mostri soldi e la res publica
> ...discorso lungo e complesso


Allora prendi ogni singola famiglia e insegnale ad educare i propri figli...e che lo Stato però dia i mezzi necessari a farlo...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> che vuol dire? le risposte sono state a me....non in generale...
> ma cmq, non mi interessa davvero....
> non posso stare qui a dover speigare perche voglio andare a fare la volontaria in africa, ma scherziamo?


Vuol dire che pensare che gli altri quando parlano di questioni che toccano l'aspetto emotivo o valoriale pensino a te (nel senso di te ma anche me, chiunque) è, per me, sbagliato perché ognuno esprime innanzi tutto quello che sente e pensa e sceglie per sé o, se è vecchio per quelle scelte, per i suoi figli. Tenendo conto che si nasce incendiari e si diventa pompieri.
E questo cambiamento non è solo rammollimento ma anche maturazione che porta a vedere diversi punti di vista.
Non è che chi era rivoluzionario da ragazzo continui a pensare le stesse cose a 50 o a 60 anni e non è solo perché non corre più tanto veloce ma perché ha imparato a considerare molti più aspetti e le conseguenze a volte contrarie alle intenzioni.
E' anche normale tentare di passare questa esperienza e le convinzioni che ha creato, giuste o sbagliate, a chi è più giovane. 
Qui si torna al discorso del tradimento. Lo prendo come esempio.
E' naturale che chi ha tradito parli di sé e trovi ingenuo pensare che non lo si farebbe mai perché lui l'ha fatto e vuole pensare  che è un destino comune, per potersi se non assolvere almeno condannare con riserva; lui non vuole convincere te se non secondariamente,.
Perché dentro ogni adulto c'è il ragazzo o la ragazza puro pieno di ideali, entusiasmi e altruismo e bisogna farlo tacere per accettare quel che si è diventati.


----------



## free (20 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora prendi ogni singola famiglia e insegnale ad educare i propri figli...e *che lo Stato però dia i mezzi necessari a farlo*...


ancora??:mrgreen:
ma in pratica che intendi?
l'educazione data ai figli è frutto di un mix di tradizioni, ambiente, cultura, scuola, sport, religione, usi e costumi etc, etc,...che c'entra lo Stato?


----------



## Dalida (20 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perfetto, ma allora vogliono istituire questi servizi? Non lo fanno...
> A me andrebbe bene anche il servizio civile, mò non voglio passare per militarista reazionaria di bassa lega, ma a me l'idea del militare è sempre piaciuta e continua a piacermi.


Voglio chiarire che io non credo che tu sia reazionaria, ho usato quel termine per definire il sapore diciamo del tuo discorso.
Secondo la mia personalissima opinione, certamente discutibile.
Io non ho visto caratteri raddrizzati dal militare, chi era un coglione è rimasto coglione e chi non lo era ha continuato a non esserlo. Penso inoltre che ci siano altre esperienze, che ritengo preferibili, per passare dall'adolescenza comoda alla vita adulta.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> no, voglio dirti con modesto parere di essere semplicemente più chiara, proprio per non dar diritto agli imbecilli di trattarti male.
> condivido il tuo gesto, la tua aspirazione, meno le motivazioni perentorie che ci metti dietro.
> Non credo assolutamente che i volontari siano dei pazzi, anzi.
> credo però che come tutti abbiano paura ma la motivazione da aiutare e far del bene veramente,
> li aiuti in qualche modo a vincere questa paura che, ripeto è sana e naturale, perchè ci fa capire il valore della vita, proprio di quelle vite che vogliamo salvare e aiutare.


vedi spider, se questa cosa l avesse detto un altro utente qualsiasi, pensi che si sarebbero rivolti allo stesso modo? 
te lo dico io...no...
ora, io non voglio l applauso e secondo me non e' nemmeno una cosa eroica, e' un dovere morale per me, ma  visto che il post non e' stato cagato da nessuno prima che JB ci mettesse le sue belle parole e poi clem e quegli altri a ruota appresso alui, non mi sembra che nessuno mi abbia chiesto o fatto domande al riguardo. solo frasi senza senso senza prendere in considerazione nemmeno per un seocndo che la mia sia stata una scelta ponderata e sentita (da anni poi, mica da ieri). 
ma vabbe....


----------



## Nicka (20 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> ancora??:mrgreen:
> ma in pratica che intendi?
> l'educazione data ai figli è frutto di un mix di tradizioni, ambiente, cultura, scuola, sport, religione, usi e costumi etc, etc,...che c'entra lo Stato?


Non c'entra niente.
Andiamo tutti a fare sport di gruppo!


----------



## Dalida (20 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> a me no, perchè secondo me lo Stato non ha il compito di educare (figuriamoci in modo assurdo:singleeye, nè di dare stipendi etc.
> piuttosto siamo noi che dovremmo dare compiti allo Stato, ovvero di come usare i nostri soldi e la res publica
> ...discorso lungo e complesso


condivido pure questo, vabbé, ci siamo capite credo.
una cosa è il sistema di norme e regole condivise da una società, che ovviamente non può mancare, una cosa è dare una funzione pedagogica a istituzioni totali come l'esercito, che non ne hanno alcuna.


----------



## Trinità (20 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cioè tu sei contro l'aborto perché inneggi a qualsiasi vita e manderesti a morire in guerra chiunque nascondendoti dietro ste parole?


Io sono contro l'aborto.Punto
Non mando in guerra nessuno.Punto
Aiutare persone bisognose è sempre stata una mia filosofia di vita.Punto
Non mi sembra di essermi nascosto dietro nessuna parola, le ho solo scritte.Punto
La tua libertà finisce dove inizia la mia.Punto
Tu puoi abortire, io non posso impedirtelo.Punto
Tu puoi decidere di andare ad aiutare un tuo fratello in difficoltà, io non posso impedirtelo.Punto

Non ho detto w la guerra! Ma non mi fa paura, l'aborto Sìììììììììììììì!
E che cazzo!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> a me no, perchè secondo me lo Stato non ha il compito di educare (figuriamoci in modo assurdo:singleeye, nè di dare stipendi etc.
> piuttosto *siamo noi che dovremmo dare compiti allo Stato*, ovvero di come usare i nostri soldi e la res publica
> ...discorso lungo e complesso


Infatti e tra questi compiti affidiamo sanità, scuola, potremmo affidare, come in passato, la costruzione del senso di nazione. Era affidato al servizio militare ora inutile e costoso in quei modi, si può ancora pensare che sia utile formare senso nazionale ed europeo con un servizio civile in parte nazionale e in parte europeo. Darebbe ai nostri ragazzi tutti occasione di conoscere altri modi di vivere e imparare le lingue. Sai che corse ci sarebbero per venire a farlo in Italia dagli altri Paesi? Sarebbe anche un'iniezione di autostima per tutti noi.
Proponiamolo ai politici che possiamo contattare.


----------



## Dalida (20 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora prendi ogni singola famiglia e insegnale ad educare i propri figli...e che lo Stato però dia i mezzi necessari a farlo...


ma l'educazione di un individuo è solo in parte sociale [e questo già avviene con le scuole].
altrimenti sarebbe il conformismo più assoluto stile Unione Sovietica.


----------



## Nicka (20 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Voglio chiarire che io non credo che tu sia reazionaria, ho usato quel termine per definire il sapore diciamo del tuo discorso.
> Secondo la mia personalissima opinione, certamente discutibile.
> Io non ho visto caratteri raddrizzati dal militare, chi era un coglione è rimasto coglione e chi non lo era ha continuato a non esserlo. Penso inoltre che ci siano altre esperienze, che ritengo preferibili, per passare dall'adolescenza comoda alla vita adulta.


Io ne ho vista di gente raddrizzata, come ne ho vista anche di gente rovinata...è chiaro che se si scende sul particolare troveremo mille diversi esempi...
Dico solo che PER ME il militare era un'esperienza da fare, la maggiorparte della gente che lo ha fatto me ne parla con un affetto incredibile...eppure erano tutti lì appecoronati ad ordini assurdi eh!
Poi vabbè, sarò nostalgica e guerrafondaia io...


----------



## Dalida (20 Agosto 2014)

Sottolineo inoltre che la leva obbligatoria era solo maschile, cioè agiva anche come ennesimo strumento di discriminazione di genere da un punto di vista strettamente sociale.


----------



## free (20 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non c'entra niente.
> Andiamo tutti a fare sport di gruppo!



ok! 
viva il Papa e non dimentichiamo la gara di culi!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (20 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> ok!
> viva il Papa e non dimentichiamo la gara di culi!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Hai dimenticato Avanti Savoia!!


----------



## free (20 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti e tra questi compiti affidiamo sanità, scuola, potremmo affidare, come in passato, la costruzione del senso di nazione. Era affidato al servizio militare ora inutile e costoso in quei modi, si può ancora pensare che sia utile formare senso nazionale ed europeo con un servizio civile in parte nazionale e in parte europeo. Darebbe ai nostri ragazzi tutti occasione di conoscere altri modi di vivere e imparare le lingue. Sai che corse ci sarebbero per venire a farlo in Italia dagli altri Paesi? Sarebbe anche un'iniezione di autostima per tutti noi.
> Proponiamolo ai politici che possiamo contattare.


giusto!
e cominciamo a far fare ai politici 10 giri di corsa attorno all'Italia:mrgreen:
per dare il buon esempio


----------



## free (20 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai dimenticato Avanti Savoia!!



vabbè ma il Papa è piemontese, era implicito:mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (20 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Sottolineo inoltre che la leva obbligatoria era solo maschile, cioè agiva anche come ennesimo strumento di discriminazione di genere da un punto di vista strettamente sociale.


Sembrerò matta, ma fosse per me la metterei anche per le donne.
Solo che in quel caso specifico sono gli stessi militari che non ce le vogliono...
Ahhhhhh che pazienza!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sembrerò matta, ma fosse per me la metterei anche per le donne.
> Solo che in quel caso specifico sono gli stessi militari che non ce le vogliono...
> Ahhhhhh che pazienza!


Parolisi le voleva.


----------



## Nicka (20 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Parolisi le voleva.


Vabbè...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè...


La mia era una battutaccia per dire che le donne ci sono nell'esercito professionale.
Un tempo all'età del militare le donne si sposavano e avevano figli e questa funzione era riconosciuta importante.
Lo era all'interno di una mentalità maschilista (eredità fascista) ma lo era.
Oggi la riproduzione non è incoraggiata in alcun modo e resto convinta che il servizio civile potrebbe essere un'ottima soluzione a tante esigenze e a molti problemi.


----------



## rewindmee (20 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Dalla guerra giusta alla necessità di fermare l'aggressore ingiusto, con  una forte indicazione di multilateralismo e del ruolo dell'Onu.  Ancora  la denuncia della «crudeltà inaudita» dei conflitti non convenzionali e  della tortura. Infine una constatazione: «siamo nella Terza guerra  mondiale, ma a pezzi». Si può sintetizzare così la visione del Papa  davanti al precipitare della situazione irachena e del conflitto in  Terrasanta, mentre è in volo da Seul a Roma dopo il terzo viaggio  internazionale del pontificato.
> 
> Ma c'è chi pensa alla secessione del Veneto:mrgreen:


In Italia siamo bravi a guardare solo l'orticello... o almeno un buon 70% della popolazione è così 

PS Quanto al Papa in generale... non mi dispiace, se non fosse che esce da un casting durato 5 anni e che non fa nulla di casuale


----------



## free (20 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La mia era una battutaccia per dire che le donne ci sono nell'esercito professionale.
> *Un tempo all'età del militare le donne si sposavano e avevano figli e questa funzione era riconosciuta importante.*
> *Lo era all'interno di una mentalità maschilista (eredità fascista)* ma lo era.
> Oggi la riproduzione non è incoraggiata in alcun modo e resto convinta che il servizio civile potrebbe essere un'ottima soluzione a tante esigenze e a molti problemi.



ma anche prima, dai
poi è anche vero che durante il fascismo venne esasperata raggiungendo un picco, come in altri momenti storici


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma anche prima, dai
> poi è anche vero che durante il fascismo venne esasperata raggiungendo un picco, come in altri momenti storici


Prima era pure peggio.
Questo è tutto dire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Addirittura reazionario?
> 
> Il problema è che è pieno di 18enni che non sanno nemmeno tirarsi su un lenzuolo perché c'è mammina.
> 
> ...



quella della salute è una sciocchezza, c'è più gente che ci ha perso in salute di quella che ci ha guadagnato.


----------



## free (20 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quella della salute è una sciocchezza, c'è più gente che ci ha perso in salute di quella che ci ha guadagnato.



anche tanti incidenti, mi pare circa 200 all'anno mortali, ai tempi della leva obbligatoria
poi ieri, che disastro


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma guarda che devo ancora trovare quslcuno che sia d accordo ( aparte mia madre) con questa faccenda qui.
> a me va benissimo sentirmi dire: miss e' pericoloso, miss pensaci bene....per carita, e' cosi, e' pericoloso e si muore, vuoi la bomba, vuoi la malattia, vuoi anche il cuore che non ti regge a vedere certe cose.
> non mi sta bene quando mi si dice: non si va in questi posti alla cazzo,
> stai meglioa  acasa afd aiutare i tuoi
> ...



a me è chiaro. Devi però dare atto che spesso una decisione del genere può sembrare incosciente. Sia perché ci sono stati oramai troppi casi di volontari spariti, tenuti prigionieri in zone di guerra e a volte uccisi, sia perché sei partita con un'affermazione che difficilmente si può condividere. Non aver paura sarebbe una cosa stupida, sono gli incoscienti che non hanno paura, i coraggiosi hanno paura e la affrontano, dopo aver valutato attentamente. Ora tu hai scritto di aver valutato e preparato questa cosa da tempo: questo è un altro discorso, se sei pronta del resto qualcuno avrà valutato che tu lo sia. Io non avrei mai avuto il coraggio di fare volontariato in zona di guerra, questo desiderio ti fa onore, ma dai un'altra valutata prima di decidere. La guerra non è comprensibile per chi non l'ha vissuta perché è un orrore troppo grande.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> anche tanti incidenti, mi pare circa 200 all'anno mortali, ai tempi della leva obbligatoria
> poi ieri, che disastro



e nessuno ricorda mai i suicidi e le persone vittime di nonnismo che tornavano a casa con problemi psichici. Mica erano tutte goliardate.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> vedi spider, se questa cosa l avesse detto un altro utente qualsiasi, pensi che si sarebbero rivolti allo stesso modo?
> te lo dico io...no...
> ora, io non voglio l applauso e secondo me non e' nemmeno una cosa eroica, e' un dovere morale per me, ma  visto che il post non e' stato cagato da nessuno *prima che JB ci mettesse le sue belle parole e poi clem e quegli altri a ruota appresso alui, non mi sembra che nessuno mi abbia chiesto o fatto domande al riguardo. solo frasi senza senso senza prendere in considerazione nemmeno per un seocndo che la mia sia stata una scelta ponderata e sentita (da anni poi, mica da ieri). *
> ma vabbe....


Ma ancora? Senti Miss, io ti ho già detto che non mi sono accollata e non sono andata dietro a nessuno, ti ho detto che avrei detto le stessa identiche cose a qualunque altro utente, sia che fosse Brunetta o JB o Spider o le mie amiche storiche Farfalla e Chiara! Ti ho anche fatto le mie scuse se ti sei sentita trattare da ragazzina da me, scuse che non hai cagato di striscio proprio. Ora, se mi conosci un minimo sai che io non chiedo scusa così, tanto per fare. Ti ho chiesto scusa ma tu continui ad accusare. Allora. La mia idea sull'andare a Gaza l'ho espressa. Adesso dimmi tu come quando e quanto hai ponderato questa decisione, con chi hai parlato e con quale organizzazione sei in contatto e vedi di farmi cambiare idea argomentando con fatti chiari e non continuando ad accusarmi di essere andata appresso a JB per il solo gusto di farti sentire un'imbecille, cosa che ti ho già spiegato che non ho fatto, ma evidentemente a cui non credi.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e nessuno ricorda mai i suicidi e le persone vittime di nonnismo che tornavano a casa con problemi psichici. Mica erano tutte goliardate.


Vero un mio amico di scuola ne e' rimasto cosi traumatizzato che per.mesi e' rimasto chiuso in camera senza mai uscire se non per andare in bagno fino al TSO richiesto dai  genitori


----------



## Caciottina (20 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me è chiaro. Devi però dare atto che spesso una decisione del genere può sembrare incosciente. Sia perché ci sono stati oramai troppi casi di volontari spariti, tenuti prigionieri in zone di guerra e a volte uccisi, sia perché sei partita con un'affermazione che difficilmente si può condividere. Non aver paura sarebbe una cosa stupida, sono gli incoscienti che non hanno paura, i coraggiosi hanno paura e la affrontano, dopo aver valutato attentamente. *Ora tu hai scritto di aver valutato e preparato questa cosa da tempo: questo è un altro discorso, se sei pronta del resto qualcuno avrà valutato che tu lo sia*. Io non avrei mai avuto il coraggio di fare volontariato in zona di guerra, questo desiderio ti fa onore, ma dai un'altra valutata prima di decidere. La guerra non è comprensibile per chi non l'ha vissuta perché è un orrore troppo grande.


in che senso? parenti e amici? se intendi questo ti rispondo: perche? penso di potermi valutare benissimo da sola.
se invece intendi: esami medici, etc etc no, non l; ho fatto perche la mia idea era raggiungere i bambini cheho adottato in kenya per qualche mese, stare con i bambini (tutti), insegnare loro l inglese e giocare con loro, portare qualcosa di mio liggiu. 
tutto qui.
per gaza, qui e' pieno di associazioni ovviamente e' vero, non e' che chiami e dici: voglio partire.
certo che no, ci saranno mille iter per i quali bisogna passare. 
non so come spiegare questa cosa che non ho paura, forse per me e' piu gtrande il desiderio di andare dai bambini , dalle famiglie distrutte, e fare qualocsa, qualsiasi cosa, che la paura delle bombe o di malattia (veneree passatemi dagli scimpanzee) ..
la prima volta che ho pensato di partire come volontaria ero piccola, avevo si e no 15 anni...
poi ho inziiato a ponderarla sempre di piu. e se non l ho ancora fatto e' perche ho sempre preso in cosiderazioni tutti i rischi, non solo per me. anche il dolore che avrei procurato a chi mi ama se mi fosse successo qualcosa, ma piu cresco io piu crssce questo bisogno di andare, adesso piu che mai.
detto questo, se dovessi avere figli prima , non partirei, al massimo andrei solo una paio di settimane in kenya appunto dai "miei" bambini.
ma se non partono volontari i giovani, mi dici chi deve partire come volontario?
questa cosa della paura e che i coraggiosi la sentono e l affrontano non e' del tutto vera.
di tutta la faccenda a me farebbe molta piu paura il recarmi li, il mezzo con cui ci andrei .....l aereo. ecco su quello ci penserei un attimo.
ma cmq, si sicuramente mi sono spiegata male io, o anche se mi sono spiegata bene resto un incosciente


----------



## Caciottina (20 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma ancora? Senti Miss, io ti ho già detto che non mi sono accollata e non sono andata dietro a nessuno, ti ho detto che avrei detto le stessa identiche cose a qualunque altro utente, sia che fosse Brunetta o JB o Spider o le mie amiche storiche Farfalla e Chiara! Ti ho anche fatto le mie scuse se ti sei sentita trattare da ragazzina da me, scuse che non hai cagato di striscio proprio. Ora, se mi conosci un minimo sai che io non chiedo scusa così, tanto per fare. Ti ho chiesto scusa ma tu continui ad accusare. Allora. La mia idea sull'andare a Gaza l'ho espressa. Adesso dimmi tu come quando e quanto hai ponderato questa decisione, con chi hai parlato e con quale organizzazione sei in contatto e vedi di farmi cambiare idea argomentando con fatti chiari e non continuando ad accusarmi di essere andata appresso a JB per il solo gusto di farti sentire un'imbecille, cosa che ti ho già spiegato che non ho fatto, ma evidentemente a cui non credi.


ma io non devo mica farti cambiare idea e dirti con chi ho parlato...ma stai fuori?
credi quello che vuoi, veramente.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma io non devo mica farti cambiare idea e dirti con chi ho parlato...ma stai fuori?
> credi quello che vuoi, veramente.


Ma allora piantala di accusare la gente alla cazzo di cane! Continui a lamentarti che nessuno ti ha chiesto niente e ci accusi di averti trattata da imbecille solo perché sei giovane! Ti lamenti che nessuno ti ha chiesto come e quanto hai ponderato questa idea e poi se lo faccio mi rispondi "pensa quello che vuoi"? Mi sa che quella un po' fuori sei tu, non io.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma allora piantala di accusare la gente alla cazzo di cane! Continui a lamentarti che nessuno ti ha chiesto niente e ci accusi di averti trattata da imbecille solo perché sei giovane! Ti lamenti che nessuno ti ha chiesto come e quanto hai ponderato questa idea e poi se lo faccio mi rispondi "pensa quello che vuoi"? Mi sa che quella un po' fuori sei tu, non io.



si vabbe..


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si vabbe..


Okay con questa risposta mi hai convinta! 
Che figata! Grande! Absolutely fuckin' cool! Chi se ne frega delle bombe? Andiamo tutti a Gaza, dai!


----------



## Caciottina (20 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Okay con questa risposta mi hai convinta!
> Che figata! Grande! Absolutely fuckin' cool! Chi se ne frega delle bombe? Andiamo tutti a Gaza, dai!


ma perche devi fare la cretina cosi?
ho detto questo? ho detto che e' divertente?
se ti inetressava me lo chiedvei, mi hai chiesto : come non hai paura?
e io ti ho detto di no.
non ti e' andata bene come riposta e ahai continuato con la storia che non si va nei posti a cazzo.
mo che vuoi?


----------



## Zod (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> vedi spider, se questa cosa l avesse detto un altro utente qualsiasi, pensi che si sarebbero rivolti allo stesso modo?
> te lo dico io...no...
> ora, io non voglio l applauso e secondo me non e' nemmeno una cosa eroica, e' un dovere morale per me, ma  visto che il post non e' stato cagato da nessuno prima che JB ci mettesse le sue belle parole e poi clem e quegli altri a ruota appresso alui, non mi sembra che nessuno mi abbia chiesto o fatto domande al riguardo. solo frasi senza senso senza prendere in considerazione nemmeno per un seocndo che la mia sia stata una scelta ponderata e sentita (da anni poi, mica da ieri).
> ma vabbe....


Mah, mi sembra assurdo pensare che uno possa svegliarsi una mattina e pensare di andare a fare volontariato internazionale con un biglietto aereo e la cartina. Quindi ti ho preso sul serio da subito. E penso che se ne hai l'opportunità dovresti davvero farlo. Il non avere paura delle bombe non mi ha spiazzato, mi hanno spiazzato di più le tue risposte in cui dicevi che da lì si può andare ovunque e che valutavi di andare dove avevi adottato dei bimbi. Chiarito che sei organizzata e con una organizzazione alle spalle, ribadisco che se lo desideri, è una opportunità a cui non dovresti rinunciare. 

C'è gente che si fa tante pippe sul valore della vita e poi gira in moto con solo il casco in testa. Il rischio inutile è brutto, il rischio intrapreso invece nel seguire i propri ideali è alla base di ogni spirito libero.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma allora piantala di accusare la gente alla cazzo di cane! Continui a lamentarti che nessuno ti ha chiesto niente e ci accusi di averti trattata da imbecille solo perché sei giovane! Ti lamenti che nessuno ti ha chiesto come e quanto hai ponderato questa idea e poi se lo faccio mi rispondi "pensa quello che vuoi"? Mi sa che quella un po' fuori sei tu, non io.


In effetti rispondendo a Sbri ha risposto anche a te ... Peace&love


----------



## Caciottina (20 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Mah, mi sembra assurdo pensare che uno possa svegliarsi una mattina e pensare di andare a fare volontariato internazionale con un biglietto aereo e la cartina. Quindi ti ho preso sul serio da subito. E penso che se ne hai l'opportunità dovresti davvero farlo. Il non avere paura delle bombe non mi ha spiazzato, mi hanno spiazzato di più le tue risposte in cui dicevi che da lì si può andare ovunque e che valutavi di andare dove avevi adottato dei bimbi. Chiarito che sei organizzata e con una organizzazione alle spalle, ribadisco che se lo desideri, è una opportunità a cui non dovresti rinunciare.
> 
> C'è gente che si fa tante pippe sul valore della vita e poi gira in moto con solo il casco in testa. Il rischio inutile è brutto, il rischio intrapreso invece nel seguire i propri ideali è alla base di ogni spirito libero.


qui c'e' molto movimento charity-wise. moltissimo.
non sto dicendo che prendo da qui e vado a gaza, sto dicendo che sicuramente la possibilita c'e' da qui, adesso non lo so, non credo permettano a nessuno di andare....
per il kenya come ho gia detto sono stata invitata piu volta dall associazioni alla quale mi appoggio, ma di sicuro non c'e' ancora nulla....non ho scritto mica: ragazzi,. ho una cartina in mano e tanta buona volotan, ditemi addio che domani vado a gaza....
non mi pare di aver scritto cos, ma vabbe..


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> vedi spider, se questa cosa l avesse detto un altro utente qualsiasi, pensi che si sarebbero rivolti allo stesso modo?
> te lo dico io...no...
> ora, io non voglio l applauso e secondo me non e' nemmeno una cosa eroica, e' un dovere morale per me, ma  visto che il post non e' stato cagato da nessuno prima che JB ci mettesse le sue belle parole e poi clem e quegli altri a ruota appresso alui, non mi sembra che nessuno mi abbia chiesto o fatto domande al riguardo. solo frasi senza senso senza prendere in considerazione nemmeno per un seocndo che la mia sia stata una scelta ponderata e sentita (da anni poi, mica da ieri).
> ma vabbe....


ok non sei stata compresa, hai ponderato e pensi se riuscirai a trovare un'organizzazione adeguata che te lo permetta di andare, va bene


----------



## Caciottina (20 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ok non sei stata compresa, hai ponderato e pensi se riuscirai a trovare un'organizzazione adeguata che te lo permetta di andare, va bene


ma infatti ...non avevo mica scritto che parto domani avendolo deciso oggi


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma infatti ...non avevo mica scritto che parto domani avendolo deciso oggi


Ma sai la macchine del tempo :mrgreen: nzi sa mai :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Agosto 2014)

E tu invece perché ti puoi permettere di dirmi che mi accollo a JB, che ti tratto diversamente da come tratto gli altri utenti solo perché sei giovane e se ti dico che non è vero e ti chiedo scusa fai finta di non leggere e continui a tirarmi in mezzo? Guarda che io ti avevo risposto con calma e Peace & Love molti post indietro, molto prima che tu ritirassi fuori le tue accuse rispondendo a Spider. E tu hai ignorato il mio post. Quindi smettila di accusarmi perché se fosse stato per me sarebbe finita lì.


----------



## disincantata (20 Agosto 2014)

Mi traduci x favore


Awarded

tutti i significati che può avere.

grazie Clem


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sei uomo di mondo come Totò!!!


Vedi per me fu un'esperienza indimenticabile
Ogni mese dovevo passare in rassegna le reclute
ero in una caserma car...

E mi sono veramente fatto uno spaccato di rara umanità

un campionario...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> secondo me confondi le comodità con lo svegliarsi, mica è detto che quando è ora un figlio comodo non si dia da fare
> 
> le mammine evidentemente hanno tempo e voglia, altrimenti non lo farebbero


Allora per molti era...

DOrmire in camerate non più da soli

E soprattutto la luce che si spegne...

Mi spiace non ci stavano interruttori nelle camerate
Ad una certa ora la luce si spegne da sè...


----------



## disincantata (20 Agosto 2014)

È cambiata solo a me tutta la configurazione  del forum?

Aiutoooooo


Quando scrivo no....ma poi tutto in verticale   non.mi ci trovo.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La guerra è cambiata e la leva obbligatoria è un costo inutile.
> Il servizio civile obbligatorio per tutti i giovani lo trovo un'idea da considerare seriamente.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma almeno sai che equipaggiamento avevano i nostri militari di leva?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Il terribile garand 1942...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Allora il costo inutile è dal 1945.
NOI abbiamo perso la seconda guerra

E decidono gli yankee
quali armi può avere l'esercito italiano...

O se me li ricordo bene quei dispacci...
C'era la guerra in Bosnia

E arrivavano queste notizie
Se le cose si aggravano nel confine interveniamo noi
perchè NOI non abbiamo alcun interesse che si verifichi uno scontro tra due paesi confinanti.

Decideva la NATO mia cara...

E la NATO fa discorsi di sto tipo
EHi voi ci serve la caserma x...preparatela...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> boh credo che basterebbe una seria educazione sportiva scolastica, ad es. a squadre
> almeno se intendi la vita in comunità senza mammina e non l'imparare a usare le armi e a eseguire supinamente ordini per lo più assurdi


Anche...


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> È cambiata solo a me tutta la configurazione  del forum?
> 
> Aiutoooooo
> 
> ...


Che hai combinato ? :smile:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi traduci x favore
> 
> 
> Awarded
> ...


É il participio passato oppure il passato del verbo award che di solito si usa con qualche tipo di premio

tipo: he was awarded the Nobel Prize sarebbe gli é stato conferito il premio nobel (é stato premiato... Qualcosa del genere)


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Alla parola guerra si associano pure
> LIBERAZIONE
> SACRIFICIO
> SALVEZZA
> ...


Se tu ti fossi letto il codice militare in tempo di pace e in tempo di guerra capiresti...
Altro che obbedire a ordini assurdi...

In tempo di guerra il codice è clarissimo

Disobbedisci ad un ordine
Corte marziale.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma guarda che devo ancora trovare quslcuno che sia d accordo ( aparte mia madre) con questa faccenda qui.
> a me va benissimo sentirmi dire: miss e' pericoloso, miss pensaci bene....per carita, e' cosi, e' pericoloso e si muore, vuoi la bomba, vuoi la malattia, vuoi anche il cuore che non ti regge a vedere certe cose.
> non mi sta bene quando mi si dice: non si va in questi posti alla cazzo,
> stai meglioa  acasa afd aiutare i tuoi
> ...


Se decidi ti metto in contatto con mio paesano a Gerusalemme
La pensava proprio come te...
Era ufficiale nella folgore...e ha fatto la guerra del Libano

Se vuoi andare lui è l'uomo giusto...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah sull'educazione con me sfondi una porta aperta...ma in quanti la fanno?
> In quanti vengono mandati a fare, ad esempio, i boy scout o similari?
> Dato che non lo fanno in molti e dato che a scuola l'ora di ginnastica era solo un'ora di cazzeggio totale allora a me sta bene che lo Stato si prenda per un anno la briga di far vedere anche l'ordine assurdo. Che per quanto mi riguarda ordini assurdi ai quali dover abbassare la testa li ho visti in ogni ambiente, mica solo al militare.
> Senza contare che ai ragazzi veniva dato uno "stipendio"...e magari cominciavano un po' a capire anche il significato di guadagno...


E che stipendio
Non ti dico che roba fare il conto delle decadi
A seconda se avevi usufruito del rancio o meno
e saltavano fuori che so lire 137.153



Nicka ha detto:


> Sembrerò matta, ma fosse per me la metterei anche per le donne.
> Solo che in quel caso specifico sono gli stessi militari che non ce le vogliono...
> Ahhhhhh che pazienza!



SI
Ma poi scusa ora la leva è volontaria eh?

Pensa che un mese fa sono venute delle donne alpino da Bolzano...

La figlia di miei vicini è nell'esercito ora...

No no...guarda che la leva ora è ambosesso...



free ha detto:


> anche tanti incidenti, mi pare circa 200 all'anno mortali, ai tempi della leva obbligatoria
> poi ieri, che disastro


Mi ricordo comunque che per i militari di leva obbligatoria c'erano delle regole molto ferree sui pericoli eh?
Appunto nessun comandante di battaglione voleva poi casini con le famiglie...

Diverso era il discorso per gli AUC...
Perchè lì sei un volontario e firmi certe carte in cui esoneri l'esercito da casini...



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me è chiaro. Devi però dare atto che spesso una decisione del genere può sembrare incosciente. Sia perché ci sono stati oramai troppi casi di volontari spariti, tenuti prigionieri in zone di guerra e a volte uccisi, sia perché sei partita con un'affermazione che difficilmente si può condividere. Non aver paura sarebbe una cosa stupida, sono gli incoscienti che non hanno paura, i coraggiosi hanno paura e la affrontano, dopo aver valutato attentamente. Ora tu hai scritto di aver valutato e preparato questa cosa da tempo: questo è un altro discorso, se sei pronta del resto qualcuno avrà valutato che tu lo sia. Io non avrei mai avuto il coraggio di fare volontariato in zona di guerra, questo desiderio ti fa onore, ma dai un'altra valutata prima di decidere. La guerra non è comprensibile per chi non l'ha vissuta perché è un orrore troppo grande.


Allora mi sono informato
Non si può andare là alla cazzo di cane
non è previsto spontaneismo

Per andare bisogna appoggiarsi ad associazioni e seguire un training.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se decidi ti metto in contatto con mio paesano a Gerusalemme
> La pensava proprio come te...
> Era ufficiale nella folgore...e ha fatto la guerra del Libano
> 
> Se vuoi andare lui è l'uomo giusto...



Credo che lei sia pacifista... Un ufficiale della folgore che ha fatto la guerra del Libano non mi sembra l'ideale... Poi va beh, se anche qui non ho capito un cazzo mi ritiro a cagare


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e nessuno ricorda mai i suicidi e le persone vittime di nonnismo che tornavano a casa con problemi psichici. Mica erano tutte goliardate.


DUe cose
Testa del comandante

E poi tipo di caserma

Il nonnismo era molto potente nelle cosidette caserme operative
tipo fucilieri d'assalto di Cividale del Friuli.

Lì i militari facevano sei mesi di duro addestramento eh?

Poi negli ultimi 5 mesi, non facevano più nulla...

Nella mia CCS non c'era nonnismo
perchè noi eravamo lasciati in pace
perchè garantivamo i servizi alle reclute

E il nostro tenente
ci difendeva con i denti

( e ci lasciava vivere nello sbrago)


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Credo che lei sia pacifista... Un ufficiale della folgore che ha fatto la guerra del Libano non mi sembra l'ideale... Poi va beh, se anche qui non ho capito un cazzo mi ritiro a cagare


Ma ragionava come lei
Mi sono dimenticato di dire
che è tornato dalla guerra
così scosso

che si è fatto frate francescano

Ma ora la sua preparazione militare 
è preziosa...

Entrambi le fazioni hanno molto rispetto
del frate custode di Gerusalemme

Ti parlo di uno che ha nascosto palestinesi nella basilica eh?
E gli israeliani non osavano andare lì a stanarli...


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> In Italia siamo bravi a guardare solo l'orticello... o almeno un buon 70% della popolazione è così
> 
> PS Quanto al Papa in generale... non mi dispiace, se non fosse che esce da un casting durato 5 anni e che non fa nulla di casuale


Benvenuto che nick significativo :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Credo che lei sia pacifista... Un ufficiale della folgore che ha fatto la guerra del Libano non mi sembra l'ideale... Poi va beh, se anche qui non ho capito un cazzo mi ritiro a cagare


Ma ehm
Il nostro esercito
Non è certo per attacco eh?

Ma solo per difesa

Se solo noi prendiamo un fucile in più
che la dea Nato non voglia

vedi che casin che salta fora

Il nostro esercito si è sempre distinto per le missioni di pace
Ossia di aiuto e soccorso.

Del resto se vai a vedere ovunque siamo andati ad attaccare
le abbiamo buscate eh?


----------



## free (20 Agosto 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> In Italia siamo bravi a guardare solo l'orticello... o almeno un buon 70% della popolazione è così
> 
> PS Quanto al Papa in generale... non mi dispiace, se non fosse che esce da un casting durato 5 anni e che *non fa nulla di casuale*



e ci mancherebbe che facesse cazzate!

quelle le facciamo noi povere pecorelle smarrite


----------



## Nicka (20 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI
> Ma poi scusa ora la leva è volontaria eh?
> 
> Pensa che un mese fa sono venute delle donne alpino da Bolzano...
> ...


Guarda che lo so perfettamente che ora le donne sono volontarie...io parlavo di leva obbligatoria che non esiste più...


----------



## Trinità (20 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Okay con questa risposta mi hai convinta!
> Che figata! Grande! Absolutely fuckin' cool! Chi se ne frega delle bombe? Andiamo tutti a Gaza, dai!


Vengo anch'io!
A Gazze!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Vengo anch'io!
> A Gazze!



tu al massimo puoi andare qui 

[video=youtube_share;mJ_WG3d3GL8]http://youtu.be/mJ_WG3d3GL8[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2014)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Flowers  power


----------



## Trinità (20 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tu al massimo puoi andare qui
> 
> Vieni con me?
> Non so perchè, ma Tu mi piaci.
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Vieni con me?
> Non so perchè, ma Tu mi piaci.
> Sei vera.
> Complimenti di cuore.
> ciao:bacio:



:smile:


----------



## Trinità (20 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :smile:


Dedicato a Chiara Matraini.....[video=youtube;AbxxuasmSpA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbxxuasmSpA[/video]


----------



## rewindmee (20 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> e ci mancherebbe che facesse cazzate!
> 
> quelle le facciamo noi povere pecorelle smarrite


Nel senso che prima glielo suggeriscono coll'auricolare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Dedicato a Chiara Matraini.....[video=youtube;AbxxuasmSpA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbxxuasmSpA[/video]



grazie, me la sono proprio gustata assieme a una bella birra fresca:up:

:cincin:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Agosto 2014)

*e questa ...*

...per miss


She's got her ticket 
I think she gonna use it 
I think she going to fly away 
No one should try and stop her 
Persuade her with their power 
She says that her mind is made 
Up

[video=youtube_share;nCwpeyM_FGs]http://youtu.be/nCwpeyM_FGs[/video]


----------



## zanna (21 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda che lo so perfettamente che ora le donne sono volontarie...*io parlavo di leva obbligatoria che non esiste più*...


Guarda che è solo stata sospesa non abolita


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> scaglione 4/92 settimo battaglione fanteria cuneo
> Puoi andare a controllare il mio SA/10.
> 
> Regione militare nord est
> ...



:rotfl:Si certo...laureati al conservatorio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:....l'esercito aveva bisogno di suonatori di organi...nei bagni....nel raccogliere le saponette...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (21 Agosto 2014)

*Su la testa*

21/08/2014
*MASSIMO GRAMELLINI*

Una parte di me condivide la decisione di non diffondere la sequenza del macellaio vestito di nero che sgozza il giornalista americano nel deserto. Un’immersione dentro l’orrore atavico, da cui si esce stremati nel morale e nauseati nell’animo, oltre che preoccupati per l’effetto che potrebbe avere su menti instabili e caratteri impressionabili. Ma un’altra parte di me si domanda se la visione dell’orrore non aiuterebbe i pavidi e i dubbiosi a* prendere coscienza della realtà: che con i macellai d’uomini non si tratta perché essi non cercano la convivenza, sia pure da posizioni di forza, ma la sopraffazione.* La forza brutale delle immagini potrebbe convincere anche gli occidentali specialisti nei distinguo sociologici alla Di Battista che di fronte alla brutalità dei fanatici le democrazie hanno il diritto e forse il dovere di reagire.  

A dirimere il conflitto interiore subentra però una considerazione decisiva. Gli sgozzatori dell’agnello americano non sono dei beduini dilettanti. Chi organizza certe mattanze e ne manda i filmati in giro per il mondo lo fa con un obiettivo preciso: speculare sulle nostre emozioni primarie, la rabbia e la paura. Vogliono farci perdere la testa per poi tagliarcela meglio. Ma io la soddisfazione di odiarli e di temerli non gliela voglio dare. Quindi rinuncio volentieri ad ammirare le loro prodezze.* Vivo in una democrazia: tarlata, certo, ma pur sempre più evoluta di una comunità tribale. E le democrazie non agiscono sulla spinta delle emozioni, ma con la forza lenta e profonda dei sentimenti. Per questo sembra sempre che perdano e poi alla fine vincono, sempre. *


paura, realtà, macellai e democrazia


----------



## free (21 Agosto 2014)

poi vabbè, quando capitano queste cose perdiamo un po' tutti
ad es. pare che il boia sia inglese, o almeno vissuto/nato lì


----------



## free (21 Agosto 2014)

articolo interessante su chi c'è dietro
http://www.lastampa.it/2014/08/21/e...e-miliardi-UfDueKARAxYnPOuEhOTfoM/pagina.html

tra l'altro: Il contrasto fra Qatar e Arabia Saudita nasce dunque dall*’interpretazione del Corano* e si sviluppa in una rivalità per la leadership del mondo sunnita che si rispecchia in quanto sta avvenendo in Siria dove, secondo fonti d’intelligence europee, Doha e Riad «finanziano gruppi islamici rivali dentro l’opposizione ad Assad».

altro caso di interpretazione del corano, sempre male interpretato a convenienza di questo o quello...SEMPRE:singleeye:


----------



## Zod (21 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> poi vabbè, quando capitano queste cose perdiamo un po' tutti
> ad es. pare che il boia sia inglese, o almeno vissuto/nato lì


L'Afghanistan, la Libia, l'Iraq, la Somalia...c'è un esempio di stato dove l'intervento occidentale a suon di bombe abbia portato la democrazia negli ultimi 50 anni? 

Di quante guerre tribali è responsabile il colonialismo europeo e americano? Quante scuse sono state inventate per giustificare degli attacchi? 

Dateci il vostro petrolio, non ve lo diamo, allora vi attacchiamo, non potete è illegale, troviamo una scusa per farvi la guerra. Diamanti in africa, coltan in Congo... Poi questi implodono e noi stiamo li a dirgli che sono dei mostri, interveniamo buttando bombe con i droni, ammazziamo qualche migliaio di civili, poi quando il gioco si fa duro ce ne riandiamo via e li abbandoniamo alla loro guerra. Combattuta con le armi fabbricate da noi, in cambio di chissà cosa..


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma una volta forse, quando tanti italiani non mettevano il naso fuori dalla propria regione
> ora sarebbe un po' assurdo


Ma io infatti parlavo proprio dello spirito con cui era nato il servizio di leva.


----------



## Nicka (21 Agosto 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Guarda che è solo stata sospesa non abolita


Sarà solo sospesa, ma la sospensione dura da 11 anni...non credo la rimetteranno mai.
Anche solo a voler andare volontari non è così semplice...e anche voler far carriera bisogna fare concorsi su concorsi, col rischio di essere messi a casa dopo 10 anni, magari avendo un'età già poco simpatica al mondo del lavoro civile...
Per ogni blocco arrivano migliaia di domande, la maggior parte cestinata, solo per il VFP1 prendono circa 7000 ragazzi l'anno.
Da lì poi si parte coi concorsi. L'equipaggiamento ormai te lo devi comprare tu perché è oro colato se ti rifilano la mimetica, ma per il resto paghi...e pure caro. Ci sono tagli su tagli.
Per questo dubito fortemente che ripristineranno il tutto.
La macchina Esercito è un costo veramente elevato che ad oggi non penso sia possibile onorare come ai tempi della leva obbligatoria.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sarà solo sospesa, ma la sospensione dura da 11 anni...non credo la rimetteranno mai.
> Anche solo a voler andare volontari non è così semplice...e anche voler far carriera bisogna fare concorsi su concorsi, col rischio di essere messi a casa dopo 10 anni, magari avendo un'età già poco simpatica al mondo del lavoro civile...
> Per ogni blocco arrivano migliaia di domande, la maggior parte cestinata, solo per il VFP1 prendono circa 7000 ragazzi l'anno.
> Da lì poi si parte coi concorsi. L'equipaggiamento ormai te lo devi comprare tu perché è oro colato se ti rifilano la mimetica, ma per il resto paghi...e pure caro. Ci sono tagli su tagli.
> ...


a me non mi hanno presa al VFP1 per l altezza, per pochissimi cm...non l ho mai capita sta cosa.una volta che metti il limite 1.60 per le donne, che minchia cambia 1.57? boh...no nemmeno volontario ti fanno andare.


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> a me non mi hanno presa al VFP1 per l altezza, per pochissimi cm...non l ho mai capita sta cosa.una volta che metti il limite 1.60 per le donne, che minchia cambia 1.57? boh...no nemmeno volontario ti fanno andare.



Cambia che devono scartare un sacco di persone,e ogni pretesto è buono.


----------



## Nicka (21 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> a me non mi hanno presa al VFP1 per l altezza, per pochissimi cm...non l ho mai capita sta cosa.una volta che metti il limite 1.60 per le donne, che minchia cambia 1.57? boh...no nemmeno volontario ti fanno andare.


E che non lo so?!
E pensa che una volta il limite era 1.55 per gli uomini...
Io sono stata scartata per 2 cm...inutile dire il rodimento di culo...


----------



## Nicka (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cambia che devono scartare un sacco di persone,e ogni pretesto è buono.


Pare però che ora il limite di altezza venga abbassato. Non ho conferme, ma se ne parla da un bel po'...


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cambia che devono scartare un sacco di persone,e ogni pretesto è buono.





Nicka ha detto:


> E che non lo so?!
> E pensa che una volta il limite era 1.55 per gli uomini...
> Io sono stata scartata per 2 cm...inutile dire il rodimento di culo...





Nicka ha detto:


> Pare però che ora il limite di altezza venga abbassato. Non ho conferme, ma se ne parla da un bel po'...


se venisse abbassato ritenterei,. magari non piu in areonautica ...


----------



## Nicka (21 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> se venisse abbassato ritenterei,. magari non piu in areonautica ...


Sei già troppo vecchia però...alla faccia di chi ti dice che sei giovane!!


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sei già troppo vecchia però...alla faccia di chi ti dice che sei giovane!!



eh....ah....
non la sapevo sta cosa...l ultima volta che mi sono informata avevo 18 anni... 
oddio quasi 10 anni fa


----------



## Nicka (21 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> eh....ah....
> non la sapevo sta cosa...l ultima volta che mi sono informata avevo 18 anni...
> oddio quasi 10 anni fa


Si accettano domande di ragazzi/e dai 18 anni ai 25...
Siamo fuori!


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si accettano domande di ragazzi/e dai 18 anni ai 25...
> Siamo fuori!



ma...
che regola e'?
o fai 20 - 30
oppure 18 - 28
 (insomma in modo che rientro al,eno io, tu sei troppo fuori...io sulla carta non ho ancora 27 anni...dai per un anno...)


----------



## Zod (21 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> se venisse abbassato ritenterei,. magari non piu in areonautica ...


Strano, di solito chi è portato alle missioni umanitarie non vuole nemmeno sentir parlare di armi e di eserciti.


----------



## Zod (21 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E che non lo so?!
> E pensa che una volta il limite era 1.55 per gli uomini...
> Io sono stata scartata per 2 cm...inutile dire il rodimento di culo...


Ma non avevi paura delle bombe tu?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Strano, di solito chi è portato alle missioni umanitarie non vuole nemmeno sentir parlare di armi e di eserciti.


allora quando mi volevo segnare io come volontario in ferma provvisoria non ti mandavano mica in guerra, inoltre io non ho mai voluto intraprendere la carriera militare, ma non volendo fare l universita o meglio...ero passata ad ostetricia alla cattolica (e non alla sapienza come volevo io) e cosi ho negato, ho detto a mia madre che non ero passata perche non volevo andare alla cattolica.
cosi poi ho provato archiettettura ma poi non mi nadava piu e cosi avevo pensato di farmi 3 anni in VFP1 e l ho fratto anche per avere il porto d armi (per la mia sicurezza personale, ma non possiedo armi, ma saprei disarmare qualcuno)


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> allora quando mi volevo segnare io come volontario in ferma provvisoria non ti mandavano mica in guerra, inoltre io non ho mai voluto intraprendere la carriera militare, ma non volendo fare l universita o meglio...ero passata ad ostetricia alla cattolica (e non alla sapienza come volevo io) e cosi ho negato, ho detto a mia madre che non ero passata perche non volevo andare alla cattolica.
> cosi poi ho provato archiettettura ma poi non mi nadava piu e cosi avevo pensato di farmi 3 anni in VFP1 e l ho fratto anche per avere il porto d armi (per la mia sicurezza personale, ma non possiedo armi, ma saprei disarmare qualcuno)



Sono giorni che leggo,chi ti scrive fai questo.....,chi ti scrive non fare quello.....,oscuro sai cosa ti scrive:fai quello che cazzo ti pare,basta che ci credi per davvero....:up:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono giorni che leggo,chi ti scrive fai questo.....,chi ti scrive non fare quello.....,oscuro sai cosa ti scrive:fai quello che cazzo ti pare,basta che ci credi per davvero....:up:


grazie 
tu hai fatto il militare?


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> grazie
> tu hai fatto il militare?



Si..certo.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si..certo.


ah be si.... 
andresti volontario in africa per una missione umanitaria?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E che stipendio
> Non ti dico che roba fare il conto delle decadi
> A seconda se avevi usufruito del rancio o meno
> e saltavano fuori che so lire 137.153
> ...



ecco perché parlavo di essere valutati. C'è gente che sviene a vedere il sangue, non è una vergogna ma rende piuttosto inutile un eventuale volontariato, per fare un esempio banale.


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah be si....
> andresti volontario in africa per una missione umanitaria?



Miss se questo fosse un forum normale ,fatto di gente normale potrei scrivere serenamente alcune cose...purtoppo c'è sempre la solita testa di cazzo....,e purtoppo bisogna stare attenti a quello che si scrive...Vuoi la verità?no.Forse sono diventato egoista,forse la vita mi ha un pò indurito,mi è passata la fantasia di fare tante cose che avrei voluto fare....!Miss ,sono motivi economici che spingono tanti militari a partire per le varie missioni umanitarie....


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda che lo so perfettamente che ora le donne sono volontarie...io parlavo di leva obbligatoria che non esiste più...



ma meno male. Era solo un costo assurdo per lo stato.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Miss se questo fosse un forum normale ,fatto di gente normale potrei scrivere serenamente alcune cose...purtoppo c'è sempre la solita testa di cazzo....,e purtoppo bisogna stare attenti a quello che si scrive...Vuoi la verità?no.Forse sono diventato egoista,forse la vita mi ha un pò indurito,mi è passata la fantasia di fare tante cose che avrei voluto fare....!Miss ,sono motivi economici che spingono tanti militari a partire per le varie missioni umanitarie....


lo so, ho degli amici che l hanno fatto con quei propositi. 
cmq come dice sienne e' sulla base dell egoismo e non dell altruismo che dovremmo rispettarci l un l altro.
sono dell idea che se si vuole si puo fare tantissimo anhe comodamente seduti a casa sul divano, ma sono anche dell idea che i giovani che vogliono, che se la sentono, che non si sconvoglono alla vista del sangue e che hanno forze ed energiab e voglia di migliorare questo mondo di merda, dovrebbero partire


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> se venisse abbassato ritenterei,. magari non piu in areonautica ...



ma non hai paura degli aerei?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> allora quando mi volevo segnare io come volontario in ferma provvisoria non ti mandavano mica in guerra, inoltre io non ho mai voluto intraprendere la carriera militare, ma non volendo fare l universita o meglio...ero passata ad ostetricia alla cattolica (e non alla sapienza come volevo io) e cosi ho negato, ho detto a mia madre che non ero passata perche non volevo andare alla cattolica.
> cosi poi ho provato archiettettura ma poi non mi nadava piu e cosi avevo pensato di farmi 3 anni in VFP1 e l ho fratto anche per avere il porto d armi (per la mia sicurezza personale, ma non possiedo armi, ma saprei disarmare qualcuno)


Qualcuno le spari.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non hai paura degli aerei?


appunto, quando tentai a 18 anni non avevo mica paura della aereo, la pura mi e' venuta da quando vivo qui...infatti magari proverei (ma non posso perche sono vecchia) in marine


----------



## Zod (21 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> lo so, ho degli amici che l hanno fatto con quei propositi.
> cmq come dice sienne e' sulla base dell egoismo e non dell altruismo che dovremmo rispettarci l un l altro.
> sono dell idea che se si vuole si puo fare tantissimo anhe comodamente seduti a casa sul divano, ma sono anche dell *idea che i giovani che vogliono, che se la sentono, che non si sconvoglono alla vista del sangue e che hanno forze ed energiab e voglia di migliorare questo mondo di merda, dovrebbero partire*


Ma secondo te è possibile migliorare questo "mondo di merda", partendo in tuta mimetica e con fucile a tracolla, dopo essere stata addestrata al combattimento?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma secondo te è possibile migliorare questo "mondo di merda", partendo in tuta mimetica e con fucile a tracolla, dopo essere stata addestrata al combattimento?



intendevo volontari umanitari, associazioni, non militari


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> appunto, quando tentai a 18 anni non avevo mica paura della aereo, la pura mi e' venuta da quando vivo qui...infatti magari proverei (ma non posso perche sono vecchia) in marine


Qualcuno le spari. [2]


----------



## Nicka (21 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma non avevi paura delle bombe tu?


Che c'entra scusa?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qualcuno le spari. [2]


hai finito?


----------



## Zod (21 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che c'entra scusa?


Boh, avevo capito che avevi tentato la carriera militare, ma mi sarò confuso.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> hai finito?


Temo di no.


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> lo so, ho degli amici che l hanno fatto con quei propositi.
> cmq come dice sienne e' sulla base dell egoismo e non dell altruismo che dovremmo rispettarci l un l altro.
> sono dell idea che se si vuole si puo fare tantissimo anhe comodamente seduti a casa sul divano, ma sono anche dell idea che i giovani che vogliono, che se la sentono, che non si sconvoglono alla vista del sangue e che hanno forze ed energiab e voglia di migliorare questo mondo di merda, dovrebbero partire




Il primo passo dovrebbe essere altro...!Dovrebbero insegnare il rispetto ed i valori alle nuove generazioni,in famiglia e nelle scuole...a partire dalle elementari.Rispetto per gli altri,rispetto per le istituzioni!


----------



## Nicka (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Miss se questo fosse un forum normale ,fatto di gente normale potrei scrivere serenamente alcune cose...purtoppo c'è sempre la solita testa di cazzo....,e purtoppo bisogna stare attenti a quello che si scrive...Vuoi la verità?no.Forse sono diventato egoista,forse la vita mi ha un pò indurito,mi è passata la fantasia di fare tante cose che avrei voluto fare....!Miss ,sono motivi economici che spingono tanti militari a partire per le varie missioni umanitarie....


Sì, molti partono in missione per motivi economici, poi li mandano dove c'è uranio impoverito e se ti va fatta bene torni in Italia con ogni singolo valore sballato...


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Boh, avevo capito che avevi tentato la carriera militare, ma mi sarò confuso.


no ho scritto che avevo tenmtato nel VFP1 ma temporaneamnete (se mi avessero preso) e che non avrei voluto poi intraprendere la carriera militare.


----------



## Nicka (21 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Boh, avevo capito che avevi tentato la carriera militare, ma mi sarò confuso.


Che non significa non aver paura delle bombe.


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, molti partono in missione per motivi economici, poi li mandano dove c'è uranio impoverito e se ti va fatta bene torni in Italia con ogni singolo valore sballato...



Quando ti va bene...!La verità cara nicka e che poi sei costretto a mediare fra quelli che erano i tuoi sogni e le tue aspirazioni e quella che è la realtà delle cose...purtoppo ti tolgono la fantasia...e se anche eri animato dalle migliori intenzioni poi devi fare i conti con tante cose....


----------



## Nicka (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando ti va bene...!La verità cara nicka e che poi sei costretto a mediare fra quelli che erano i tuoi sogni e le tue aspirazioni e quella che è la realtà delle cose...purtoppo ti tolgono la fantasia...e se anche eri animato dalle migliori intenzioni poi devi fare i conti con tante cose....


Lo so bene...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando ti va bene...!La verità cara nicka e che poi sei costretto a mediare fra quelli che erano i tuoi sogni e le tue aspirazioni e quella che è la realtà delle cose...purtoppo ti tolgono la fantasia...e se anche eri animato dalle migliori intenzioni poi devi fare i conti con tante cose....



Quoto. Proprio per questo condivido quanto ha espresso miss sul discorso dei giovani che se la sentono di partire.


----------



## free (21 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> L'Afghanistan, la Libia, l'Iraq, la Somalia...c'è un esempio di stato dove l'intervento occidentale a suon di bombe abbia portato la democrazia negli ultimi 50 anni?
> 
> Di quante guerre tribali è responsabile il colonialismo europeo e americano? Quante scuse sono state inventate per giustificare degli attacchi?
> 
> Dateci il vostro petrolio, non ve lo diamo, allora vi attacchiamo, non potete è illegale, troviamo una scusa per farvi la guerra. Diamanti in africa, coltan in Congo... Poi questi implodono e noi stiamo li a dirgli che sono dei mostri, interveniamo buttando bombe con i droni, ammazziamo qualche migliaio di civili, poi quando il gioco si fa duro ce ne riandiamo via e li abbandoniamo alla loro guerra. Combattuta con le armi fabbricate da noi, in cambio di chissà cosa..


ma infatti è colpa nostra che abbiamo dato loro potere per via del petrolio, a pochi venduti che affamano la propria gente e la svende assieme al territorio, nascondendosi dietro la religione e altre cazzate...


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Lo so bene...



Come mai sai bene?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come mai sai bene?



SO CHE NICKA E' UN ARGOMENTO DELICATO PER TE MA.....
non ti ricorda arizona di greys anatomy? a parte che non e' lesbica....
a me una cifra


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> SO CHE NICKA E' UN ARGOMENTO DELICATO PER TE MA.....
> non ti ricorda arizona di greys anatomy? a parte che non e' lesbica....
> a me una cifra



Vabbè non sapevo e non volevo....


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè non sapevo e non volevo....


cioe'?
che cosa intendi?


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> cioe'?
> che cosa intendi?



Non voglio mettere in difficoltà nicka.


----------



## Nicka (21 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> SO CHE NICKA E' UN ARGOMENTO DELICATO PER TE MA.....
> non ti ricorda arizona di greys anatomy? a parte che non e' lesbica....
> a me una cifra


Ma perché?!


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non voglio mettere in difficoltà nicka.



certo lo capisco, spero non ti abbia fatto nulla di male...cose poco gradite....if you know what i mean.,..
con me puoi parlarne


----------



## Nicka (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come mai sai bene?


Come tu mi insegni è meglio non dire sempre tutto tutto, no?!


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Sicuro*



Nicka ha detto:


> Come tu mi insegni è meglio non dire sempre tutto tutto, no?!



Perfetto!


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perché?!


ma che ne so mi ti immagino con tutta la famiglia militare alle spalle...padre fratelli zii


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto. Proprio per questo condivido quanto ha espresso miss sul discorso dei giovani che se la sentono di partire.


Cosa condividi, scusa?


----------



## Nicka (21 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma che ne so mi ti immagino con tutta la famiglia militare alle spalle...padre fratelli zii


E ho fatto pure il test di medicina!!!


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cosa condividi, scusa?



Che ho un pisello enorme.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cosa condividi, scusa?



Che se qualche giovane sente l'ispirazione a partire per essere di aiuto o compiere una sua personale.missione (che sia fare il.volontario in Afghanistan piuttosto che nella casa di cura più vicina) fa bene a farlo, previo iter che gli consenta di essere professionale in questo. Perché poi gli anni passano e ti ritrovi che non lo.puoi più fare senza combinare qualche casino ( e c'é più di qualche rincitrullito che lo fa al.momento sbagliato in effetti).


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che se qualche giovane sente l'ispirazione a partire per essere di aiuto o compiere una sua personale.missione (che sia fare il.volontario in Afghanistan piuttosto che nella casa di cura più vicina) fa bene a farlo, previo iter che gli consenta di essere professionale in questo. Perché poi gli anni passano e ti ritrovi che non lo.puoi più fare senza combinare qualche casino ( e c'é più di qualche rincitrullito che lo fa al.momento sbagliato in effetti).


Chiara, ma vaffanculo tu ed il cellulare da cui scrivi ste minchionate da Oscar della stupidità.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chiara, ma vaffanculo tu ed il cellulare da cui scrivi ste minchionate da Oscar della stupidità.



Il cellulare appena posso ce lo mando. 
Perché sarebbe una minchiata?


----------



## rewindmee (21 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che se qualche giovane sente l'ispirazione a partire per essere di aiuto o compiere una sua personale.missione (che sia fare il.volontario in Afghanistan piuttosto che nella casa di cura più vicina) fa bene a farlo, previo iter che gli consenta di essere professionale in questo. Perché poi gli anni passano e ti ritrovi che non lo.puoi più fare senza combinare qualche casino ( e c'é più di qualche rincitrullito che lo fa al.momento sbagliato in effetti).


La missione puoi farla anche dietro casa, senza rischiare sequestri e riscatti a suon di milioni di dollari...


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il cellulare appena posso ce lo mando.
> Perché sarebbe una minchiata?


Perchè non è che basta la buona volontà, che se sei uno svantaggiato a casa tua sei uno svantaggiato pure fuori. Quale iter professionale del cazzo, che se c'hai la testa piena di fuffa non c'è iter "professionale" che tenga ovunque, figurarsi in posto dove davvero, MA DAVVERO, rischi bombe, pallottole o quant'altro e fanno fatica e tanta pure i professionisti quelli veri. Ma che cazzo, mi fa pure specie dovere spiegare cazzo L'OVVIO in qusta fogna a cielo aperto di disagio appresso ad una ragazzina stordita di ventisette anni con la testa su per il culo e l'ego in piena sindrome puberale.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè non è che basta la buona volontà, che se sei uno svantaggiato a casa tua sei uno svantaggiato pure fuori. Quale iter professionale del cazzo, che se c'hai la testa piena di fuffa non c'è iter "professionale" che tenga ovunque, figurarsi in posto dove davvero, MA DAVVERO, rischi bombe, pallottole o quant'altro e fanno fatica e tanta pure i professionisti quelli veri. Ma che cazzo, mi fa pure specie dovere spiegare cazzo L'OVVIO in qusta fogna a cielo aperto di disagio appresso ad una ragazzina stordita di ventisette anni con la testa su per il culo e l'ego in piena sindrome puberale.



povero te..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> La missione puoi farla anche dietro casa, senza rischiare sequestri e riscatti a suon di milioni di dollari...



E io che ho scritto?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E io che ho scritto?


Una fesseria da mezzana che vorrebbe rinfanciullire.


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Una fesseria da mezzana che vorrebbe rinfanciullire.



Jb ma tua hai dei sogni?hai rimpianti?c'è qualcosa che avresti voluto fare e purtroppo non sei riuscito a fare?Sei estremamente pragmatico,troppo,lasciaci alle nostre cazzate...,alle nostre fragilità....,alla nostra umanità...


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb ma tua hai dei sogni?hai rimpianti?c'è qualcosa che avresti voluto fare e purtroppo non sei riuscito a fare?Sei estremamente pragmatico,troppo,lasciaci alle nostre cazzate...,alle nostre fragilità....,alla nostra umanità...


Ma lascialo perdere.
Non ha un anima e nn gli va bene un cazzo . Se ero la moglie avevo divorziato ages ago. Che palle. Nulla gli va bene. Nulla. Manco il cacio sull amatriciana (se lo scrivo io)
Puff


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma lascialo perdere.
> Non ha un anima e nn gli va bene un cazzo . Se ero la moglie avevo divorziato ages ago. Che palle. Nulla gli va bene. Nulla. Manco il cacio sull amatriciana (se lo scrivo io)
> Puff



Aspetta miss.Jb è molto crudo e pragmatico,è nato vecchio e saggio,razionale fino al midollo,è il suo modo di essere e se ci pensi attentamente quello che scrive è anche condivisibile.La questione è un'altra:molti di noi fanno anche scelte del cazzo,scelte dettate da emozioni,anche scelte sbagliate sapendole sbagliate.Siamo imperfetti,siamo irrazionali,siamo emotivi.Un esempio?per jb la macchina deve essere pratica,comoda,consumare poco e affidabile.Io ho una macchina che:non è pratica per un cazzo,e scomoda all'inverosimile,consuma parecchio e ogni volta che giro la chiave non so mai se parte o meno..e se parte chissà se mi riporta a casa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotflerò sono coinvolto e accetto il rischio....mi emoziona che ci devo fare?:rotfl:Jb scriverà...emozioni del cazzo..ma per me sono il sale della vita.


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2014)

comunque voglio farla finita con questa dura vita di forumista e vado di bestemmie
porco perplesso porco tubarao porco crucco


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> comunque voglio farla finita con questa dura vita di forumista e vado di bestemmie
> porco perplesso porco tubarao porco crucco



No, dai e poi chi mi riprende a cazzo se ti bannano??


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*La*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma lascialo perdere.
> Non ha un anima e nn gli va bene un cazzo . Se ero la moglie avevo divorziato ages ago. Che palle. Nulla gli va bene. Nulla. Manco il cacio sull amatriciana (se lo scrivo io)
> Puff



La verità è che i miei genitori mi avrebbero voluto come jb....:rotfl:forse avrei voluto anche io essere come jb,mi sono rassegnato al mio modo di essere,alle mie debolezze,alle mie fragilità,ai miei vizi che non saranno mai dipendenze,mi voglio bene così che devo fà?:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No, dai e poi chi mi riprende a cazzo se ti bannano??


:rotfl::rotfl: dici che non troci un sostituto:rotfl:?


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*No*

Come minerva no....


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No, dai e poi chi mi riprende a cazzo se ti bannano??


vabbé, magari mi clono per riprenderti a cazzo
sei contento?


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come minerva no....


e ci hai un bel coraggio però...:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> vabbé, magari mi clono per riprenderti a cazzo
> sei contento?[/QUOTE
> 
> Sai i primi tempi mi facevi incazzare,oggi ci conosciamo da troppo tempo per litigare...non mi fai incazzare più.:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè non è che basta la buona volontà, che se sei uno svantaggiato a casa tua sei uno svantaggiato pure fuori. Quale iter professionale del cazzo, che se c'hai la testa piena di fuffa non c'è iter "professionale" che tenga ovunque, figurarsi in posto dove davvero, MA DAVVERO, rischi bombe, pallottole o quant'altro e fanno fatica e tanta pure i professionisti quelli veri. Ma che cazzo, mi fa pure specie dovere spiegare cazzo L'OVVIO in qusta fogna a cielo aperto di disagio appresso ad una ragazzina stordita di ventisette anni con la testa su per il culo e l'ego in piena sindrome puberale.



A dire la verità io ero già oltre il discorso delle pallottole e dei pericoli della missione  che avete abbondantemente approfondito ieri. Se un giovane ha la volontà, il fuoco sacro, la giusta motivazione e trova gli agganci e le strade giuste per mettersi in gioco IN QUALSIASI AMBITO perché non dovrebbe farlo? Se ha la testa per portare avanti il progetto perché non dovrebbe farlo? 
Ê un esperienza che potrebbe segnarlo e che comunque gli darà un'esperienza personale e un arricchimento.
Che se poi quell'uno che identifica come arricchimento rischiare la.vita fra le.pallottole vaganti fosse mio figlio mi chiederei che razza di ritardato ho tirato su e considererei l'idea di segargli una gamba per farlo desistere, probabilmente.
Ma lui, da figlio e da giovane, ha tutto il.diritto di pensare che possa essere una cosa.raggiungibile anche grazie alla sua volontà: É questo lo trovo persino nell'ordine del cose.
Io ho parlato anche di casa di cura dietro l'angolo, solo che tu e quell'altro poveretto da perfetti svantaggiati che devono prima uscirsene con le frasi ad effetto avete saltato la riga evidentemente.
A lui passi, ma a te:fa specie a me  doverti spiegare, stramaledettissima testa di cazzo che altro non sei.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva ha detto:
> 
> 
> > vabbé, magari mi clono per riprenderti a cazzo
> ...


----------



## Trinità (21 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè non è che basta la buona volontà, che se sei uno svantaggiato a casa tua sei uno svantaggiato pure fuori. Quale iter professionale del cazzo, che se c'hai la testa piena di fuffa non c'è iter "professionale" che tenga ovunque, figurarsi in posto dove davvero, MA DAVVERO, rischi bombe, pallottole o quant'altro e fanno fatica e tanta pure i professionisti quelli veri. Ma che cazzo, mi fa pure specie dovere spiegare cazzo L'OVVIO in qusta fogna a cielo aperto di disagio appresso ad una ragazzina stordita di ventisette anni con la testa su per il culo e l'ego in piena sindrome puberale.


Non è il modo giusto per esprimere il concetto che non basta la buona volontà.
Forse non è assolutamente OVVIO quello che è ovvio per Te.
Cosa c'è di stordito? Se lo puoi esprimere senza calcare la mano forse lo si potrà capire.....


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Tipo marito e moglie:mrgreen:
> ...


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Cazzo*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A dire la verità io ero già oltre il discorso delle pallottole e dei pericoli della missione  che avete abbondantemente approfondito ieri. Se un giovane ha la volontà, il fuoco sacro, la giusta motivazione e trova gli agganci e le strade giuste per mettersi in gioco IN QUALSIASI AMBITO perché non dovrebbe farlo? Se ha la testa per portare avanti il progetto perché non dovrebbe farlo?
> Ê un esperienza che potrebbe segnarlo e che comunque gli darà un'esperienza personale e un arricchimento.
> Che se poi quell'uno che identifica come arricchimento rischiare la.vita fra le.pallottole vaganti fosse mio figlio mi chiederei che razza di ritardato ho tirato su e considererei l'idea di segargli una gamba per farlo desistere, probabilmente.
> Ma lui, da figlio e da giovane, ha tutto il.diritto di pensare che possa essere una cosa.raggiungibile anche grazie alla sua volontà: É questo lo trovo persino nell'ordine del cose.
> ...



Mi attizzi quando scrivi volgarità...ti prego continua....


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Mi vedo più accanto a te....
> ...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A dire la verità io ero già oltre il discorso delle pallottole e dei pericoli della missione  che avete abbondantemente approfondito ieri. Se un giovane ha la volontà, il fuoco sacro, la giusta motivazione e trova gli agganci e le strade giuste per mettersi in gioco IN QUALSIASI AMBITO perché non dovrebbe farlo? Se ha la testa per portare avanti il progetto perché non dovrebbe farlo?
> Ê un esperienza che potrebbe segnarlo e che comunque gli darà un'esperienza personale e un arricchimento.
> Che se poi quell'uno che identifica come arricchimento rischiare la.vita fra le.pallottole vaganti fosse mio figlio mi chiederei che razza di ritardato ho tirato su e considererei l'idea di segargli una gamba per farlo desistere, probabilmente.
> Ma lui, da figlio e da giovane, ha tutto il.diritto di pensare che possa essere una cosa.raggiungibile anche grazie alla sua volontà: É questo lo trovo persino nell'ordine del cose.
> ...



un altro? A quanti siamo adesso?


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Encantada...ma in tutta onesta' sono una gran rompi palle...
> ...


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Clem*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> un altro? A quanti siamo adesso?



Quando scrive quelle bestialità chiara tirà fuori il mio lato oscuro....quando scrive così....cosa gli farei...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando scrive quelle bestialità chiara tirà fuori il mio lato oscuro....quando scrive così....cosa gli farei...



Cosa? Dai adesso devi dirlo! Non si fa così, dico non dico, adesso ci dici nei dettagli cosa le faresti!


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Chiara*

Insulta anche me ti prego....


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Certo,anche io,ma sai anche simpaticamente mediare.
> ...


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Clem*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Cosa? Dai adesso devi dirlo! Non si fa così, dico non dico, adesso ci dici nei dettagli cosa le faresti!



Gli strapperei le mutande a morsi,con una mano gli tapperei la bocca,poi..schiaffi cor pisello dove capita,con annientamento finale dell'ampolla anale....fa pure rima...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insulta anche me ti prego....


Stramaledettissima testa di cazzo!!!


(Comunque non sono stata io! É stato Perplesso! Mi ha modificato il post!)


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma a secondo:se mi va, se mi interessa, se ne vale la pena  aggiungi che con te sarebbe interessante scontrarsi:up:
> ...


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Clem*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Stramaledettissima testa di cazzo!!!
> 
> 
> (Comunque non sono stata io! É stato Perplesso! Mi ha modificato il post!)



Perplesso Lecter?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gli strapperei le mutande a morsi,con una mano gli tapperei la bocca,poi..schiaffi cor pisello dove capita,con annientamento finale dell'ampolla anale....fa pure rima...



Ammazza!!! L'annientamento dev'essere bello tosto! Paura!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Dopo un pò rompo i coglioni fidati....
> ...


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ammazza!!! L'annientamento dev'essere bello tosto! Paura!!!



Sei interessata?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi attizzi quando scrivi volgarità...ti prego continua....





oscuro ha detto:


> Quando scrive quelle bestialità chiara tirà fuori il mio lato oscuro....quando scrive così....cosa gli farei...



quoque tu?

Romani...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei interessata?


No grazie ho paura, sono introversa


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Aòòò*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quoque tu?
> 
> Romani...
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ho capito...ma una che scrive parolacce mi attizza....adoro essere preso a parolacce durante.....


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Clem*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No grazie ho paura, sono introversa



Tranquilla io no....


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi vedo più accanto a te....


anch'io:mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla io no....



Ti ci vedo meglio ad annientare Chiara! Grazie comunque per l'offerta!


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Clem*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ti ci vedo meglio ad annientare Chiara! Grazie comunque per l'offerta!



Posso annientarvi entrambe...non sono razzista...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso annientarvi entrambe...non sono razzista...


Oscuro sei desiderato nel thread "l'età nella coppia"


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Clem*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Oscuro sei desiderato nel thread "l'età nella coppia"


Arrivo...e tu che mi dai?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Arrivo...e tu che mi dai?


Un bacino?


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Ok*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Un bacino?



Dove decido io però...


----------



## Nicka (21 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Un bacino?


Clem...devi dare IL bacino!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A dire la verità io ero già oltre il discorso delle pallottole e dei pericoli della missione che avete abbondantemente approfondito ieri. Se un giovane ha la volontà, il fuoco sacro, la giusta motivazione e trova gli agganci e le strade giuste per mettersi in gioco IN QUALSIASI AMBITO perché non dovrebbe farlo? Se ha la testa per portare avanti il progetto perché non dovrebbe farlo?
> Ê un esperienza che potrebbe segnarlo e che comunque gli darà un'esperienza personale e un arricchimento.
> Che se poi quell'uno che identifica come arricchimento rischiare la.vita fra le.pallottole vaganti fosse mio figlio mi chiederei che razza di ritardato ho tirato su e considererei l'idea di segargli una gamba per farlo desistere, probabilmente.
> Ma lui, da figlio e da giovane, ha tutto il.diritto di pensare che possa essere una cosa.raggiungibile anche grazie alla sua volontà: É questo lo trovo persino nell'ordine del cose.
> ...


Ma oltre che, cogliona che altro non sei. Prima di mandare qualcuno allo sbaraglio, pure se animato dal sacro fuoco della volontà, devi cazzo saggiarne le capacità, ammesso che tu ne sia in grado e dando per scontato che tu se mi scrivi ste minchiate non lo sei, che cianci come una pirlona di Afghanistan e della casa di riposo dietro l'angolo dove dovresti, effettivamente, andare a riposarti come se fossero la stessa cosa quando è evidentissimo a CHIUNQUE che sono situazioni RADICALMENTE DIFFERENTI. E se vuoi copiarmi almeno copia l'arguzia, non giusto lo stile, che manco ne sei capace.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb ma tua hai dei sogni?hai rimpianti?c'è qualcosa che avresti voluto fare e purtroppo non sei riuscito a fare?Sei estremamente pragmatico,troppo,lasciaci alle nostre cazzate...,alle nostre fragilità....,alla nostra umanità...


Ho più rimorsi che rimpianti, dove quei rimpianti che pure ho non sono putroppo ascrivibili a mie volontà ma a circostanze a me sfavorevoli, diciamo così.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non è il modo giusto per esprimere il concetto che non basta la buona volontà.
> Forse non è assolutamente OVVIO quello che è ovvio per Te.
> Cosa c'è di stordito? Se lo puoi esprimere senza calcare la mano forse lo si potrà capire.....


Chi è sto coglione?


----------



## rewindmee (21 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chi è sto coglione?


Stanotte ti hanno inculato nel sonno, che sei così intrattabile? :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma oltre che, cogliona che altro non sei. Prima di mandare qualcuno allo sbaraglio, pure se animato dal sacro fuoco della volontà, devi cazzo saggiarne le capacità, ammesso che tu ne sia in grado e dando per scontato che tu, se mi scrivi ste minchiate non lo sei, che cianci come una pirlona di Afghanistan e della casa di riposo dietro l'angolo dove dovresti, effettivamente, andare a riposarti come se fossero la stessa cosa quando è evidentissimo a CHIUNQUE che sono situazioni RADICALMENTE DIFFERENTI. E se vuoi copiarmi almeno copia l'arguzia, non giusto lo stile, che manco ne sei capace.




Joey, se  tu non capisci un cazzo, mica posso farci niente. 

Hai capito e recepito giusto quello che ti consente quel tunnel per lombrichi anoressici che dimora nella tua scatola cranica e la mia vocazione  all'insegnamento ha pure un limite.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Joey, se  tu non capisci un cazzo, mica posso farci niente.
> 
> Hai capito e recepito giusto quello che ti consente quel tunnel per lombrichi anoressici che dimora nella tua scatola cranica e la mia vocazione  all'insegnamento ha pure un limite.


:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Joey, se tu non capisci un cazzo, mica posso farci niente.
> Hai capito e recepito giusto quello che ti consente quel tunnel per lombrichi che dimora nella tua scatola cranica e la mia vocazione all'insegnamento ha pure un limite.


Puoi evitare di scrivere coglionate. Ecco che puoi fare. E adesso, come dovevi da un due/tre post fa, vattene affanculo.


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

sappiamo tutti, che la volontà è sicuramente un elemento fondamentale e indispensabile. 
Ma poi, subentrano tante altre cose ... le varie situazioni, organizzazioni, proprie risorse ecc. 
Ed è poi lì, che il tutto può iniziare ad assumere qualche contorno, realistico o meno ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Quindi*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho più rimorsi che rimpianti, dove quei rimpianti che pure ho non sono putroppo ascrivibili a mie volontà ma a circostanze a me sfavorevoli, diciamo così.



Quindi hai fatto cose sbagliando, quando non hai fatto non è stato per volere tua ma per circostanze sfavorevoli...credo che sbagliare sia inevitabilmente necessario.


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Bè*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chi è sto coglione?



In effetti....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Puoi evitare di scrivere coglionate. Ecco che puoi fare. E adesso, come dovevi da un due/tre post fa, vattene affanculo.



Evitale a tua volta. E vattene dove ti pare.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Dopo un pò rompo i coglioni fidati....
> ...


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > :rotfl:Tipo che diventi pallosissimo !!!! :rotfl:
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gli strapperei le mutande a morsi,con una mano gli tapperei la bocca,poi..schiaffi cor pisello dove capita,con annientamento finale dell'ampolla anale....fa pure rima...


Cazzo sei un poeta :rotfl::carneval: Però ricordati che Chiara va di Capoehira secondo me potrebbe stroncare chiunque :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Fiammè*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cazzo sei un poeta :rotfl::carneval: Però ricordati che Chiara va di Capoehira secondo me potrebbe stroncare chiunque :carneval:



A me sta chiara me pare tutto fumo....non mi prende neanche a parolacce....


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Palloso mai....rompo il cazzo...se fai una cosa storta...la prima volta rido,la seconda sorrido,la terza non sorrido,la quarta,sono serio,la quinta mi incazzo.
> ...


----------



## Nicka (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me sta chiara me pare tutto fumo....non mi prende neanche a parolacce....


Magari gli schiaffi col pisello sono acqua do rose!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me sta chiara me pare tutto fumo....non mi prende neanche a parolacce....


OT azz sto sballando tutti i quote peggio di lothar :rotfl: Fine OT .... Io al posto di un uomo Chiara la prenderei con le pinze che mi sembra bella cazzuta :up::mrgreen: io dico che è arrosto :mrgreen:... magari era distratta riprova :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> La smettete di quotare a cazzo voi due? Non si capisce niente, sembrate Lothar


Appunto poi il lanciafiammatore mi cazzia in mp :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me sta chiara me pare tutto fumo....non mi prende neanche a parolacce....


oltraggio


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sappiamo tutti, che la volontà è sicuramente un elemento fondamentale e indispensabile.
> Ma poi, subentrano tante altre cose ... le varie situazioni, organizzazioni, proprie risorse ecc.
> ...


Certo, la realtà è che non è una scelta per tutti, d'altro canto chi ci va c'è quindi non è nemmeno impossibile ....


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Ma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> OT azz sto sballando tutti i quote peggio di lothar :rotfl: Fine OT .... Io al posto di un uomo Chiara la prenderei con le pinze che mi sembra bella cazzuta :up::mrgreen: io dico che è arrosto :mrgreen:... magari era distratta riprova :mexican:



Sarà....ho i miei dubbi....


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Aò*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> oltraggio



A miss quà parleno tutte...ma di mutande volare neanche l'ombra....vedi un pò...:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A miss quà parleno tutte...ma di mutande volare neanche l'ombra....vedi un pò...:rotfl:


ma tutte si, ma la chiara no....ti pentirai di certe affermazioni, fammi i complimenti per il mio nuovo avatr


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Ma*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma tutte si, ma la chiara no....ti pentirai di certe affermazioni, fammi i complimenti per il mio nuovo avatr



Pure chiara fidate.Senti un pò ma miss caciotta sbaglio o è merito mio?ti apostrofai così vero?


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo, la realtà è che non è una scelta per tutti, d'altro canto chi ci va c'è quindi non è nemmeno impossibile ....



Ciao

certo che non è impossibile, anzi ... 
Personalmente non sceglierei mai regioni come l'Africa o il Gaza. 
Ma tendo molto più verso le regioni dimenticati da tutti e da tutto,
come l'Himalaya ... o parti dell'India, per fare due esempi ... 
Dove si sostiene in primis con il principio dell'aiuto all'auto-aiuto ... 
Lì una donna ha molte possibilità per essere attiva sul campo, 
ad esempio nell'insegnamento alle donne ... ecc. ecc. ecc. 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure chiara fidate.Senti un pò ma miss caciotta sbaglio o è merito mio?ti apostrofai così vero?


no mi sembra sbriciolata si divertiva a storpiare il mio nome....
tu mi deifnivi un tente leggiadra allegra e poi il resto sta nel thread (che mi vado a rileggere almeno una volta la mese) "vento d'acacia"


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo che non è impossibile, anzi ...
> Personalmente non sceglierei mai regioni come l'Africa o il Gaza.
> ...



Io sto seriamente riflettendo.Mi hanno proposto di andare a Vicenza per una missione umanitaria,bisogna salvare un coglione dall'inedia....!Adesso ho paura di andare,non vorrei morire di noia,non vorrei dissanguarmi i coglioni dal tedio,Vicenza è una città che si presta a questo tipo di problematica,la missione è umanitaria e pericolosa,ci sto pensando...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sto seriamente riflettendo.Mi hanno proposto di andare a Vicenza per una missione umanitaria,bisogna salvare un coglione dall'inedia....!Adesso ho paura di andare,non vorrei morire di noia,non vorrei dissanguarmi i coglioni dal tedio,Vicenza è una città che si presta a questo tipo di problematica,la missione è umanitaria e pericolosa,ci sto pensando...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ciao

capisco ... sto con te ... ti sostengo con il pensiero! 
ammiro la tua volontà e amore per il prossimo! :up:


sienne


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> capisco ... sto con te ... ti sostengo con il pensiero!
> ammiro la tua volontà e amore per il prossimo! :up:
> ...



Grazie...pare che questo vicentino è proprio malato di inedia,non fa un cazzo dalla mattina alla sera e rompe pure i coglioni.La missione è stanarlo...che è la cosa più semplice,gira con macchine di merda nelle vicinanze di chiese di paese,e portarlo in una casa di cura per un trattamento sanitario obbligatorio....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (21 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo che non è impossibile, anzi ...
> Personalmente non sceglierei mai regioni come l'Africa o il Gaza.
> ...


Per essere d'aiuto e non un peso come volontario devi intanto conoscere la lingua del posto ed essere preparato
e meglio ancora specializzato.

medico infermiere psicologo insegnante. Agricoltore muratore idraulico ...altrimenti sei di troppi sono ottime associazioni a cui rivolgersi se lo si vuole fare. La prima cosa è essere in perfetta salute fisica e mentale per aiutare gli altri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure chiara fidate.Senti un pò ma miss caciotta sbaglio o è merito mio?ti apostrofai così vero?



te piacerebbe,pischelletto.


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per essere d'aiuto e non un peso come volontario devi intanto conoscere la lingua del posto ed essere preparato
> e meglio ancora specializzato.
> 
> medico infermiere psicologo insegnante. Agricoltore muratore idraulico ...altrimenti sei di troppi sono ottime associazioni a cui rivolgersi se lo si vuole fare. La prima cosa è essere in perfetta salute fisica e mentale per aiutare gli altri.



Ciao

infatti. Hai detto tutto. 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per essere d'aiuto e non un peso come volontario devi intanto conoscere la lingua del posto ed essere preparato
> e meglio ancora specializzato.
> 
> medico infermiere psicologo insegnante. Agricoltore muratore idraulico ...altrimenti sei di troppi sono ottime associazioni a cui rivolgersi se lo si vuole fare. La prima cosa è essere in perfetta salute fisica e mentale per aiutare gli altri.


ma non e' assolutamente vero. 
in primis se vai in africa devi sapere l inglese e o l italiano, perche ci sono tantissime associazioni che agiscono in africa che sono italiane (del nord italia) e non e' vero che devi saper fare qualcosa, le associazioni tyi chiedono di andare se vuoi e fondamentalmente gira tutto intorno ai bambini, ti dicono : porta tutto quello che puoi insegnarli, dall inglese ai giochi, a qualsiasi minima cosa, anche solo stare con loro e giocare....


----------



## rewindmee (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sto seriamente riflettendo.Mi hanno proposto di andare a Vicenza per una missione umanitaria,bisogna salvare un coglione dall'inedia....!Adesso ho paura di andare,non vorrei morire di noia,non vorrei dissanguarmi i coglioni dal tedio,Vicenza è una città che si presta a questo tipo di problematica,la missione è umanitaria e pericolosa,ci sto pensando...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dicono "Come è triste Venezia". Si vede che non hanno mai visto Pordenone :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



rewindmee ha detto:


> Dicono "Come è triste Venezia". Si vede che non hanno mai visto Pordenone :rotfl:



E alessandria no?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

mi piace un casino il mio nuovo avatar


----------



## Nicka (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E alessandria no?


Vogliamo parlare di Piacenza?


----------



## Nicka (21 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi piace un casino il mio nuovo avatar


Anche a me...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure chiara fidate.Senti un pò ma miss caciotta sbaglio o è merito mio?ti apostrofai così vero?



Ah sì? Pure Chiara? Capire la differenza fra le chiacchiere e i fatti dipende solo da te, carino: che poi sta tutta in cinque lettere: C-H-I-A-R-A


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma non e' assolutamente vero.
> in primis se vai in africa devi sapere l inglese e o l italiano, perche ci sono tantissime associazioni che agiscono in africa che sono italiane (del nord italia) e non e' vero che devi saper fare qualcosa, le associazioni tyi chiedono di andare se vuoi e fondamentalmente gira tutto intorno ai bambini, ti dicono : porta tutto quello che puoi insegnarli, dall inglese ai giochi, a qualsiasi minima cosa, anche solo stare con loro e giocare....



Ciao

non conosco questa associazione ... 
Ma, qui - nel primo mondo - te la menano, che se vi è una cosa importante per la crescita di un bambino è la costanza. Infatti, molti studi dimostrano che è importantissimo costruire uno o più legami nell'infanzia con persone che sono presenti nella loro crescita. Un cambiamento troppo frequente, porta a dei grandi disturbi affettivi. Tu mi dirai, meglio di niente. Ed io ti rispondo, preferisco associazioni che mirano ad informare e insegnare alle donne. Perché sono loro che stanno lì ... loro devono imparare a prendere la loro situazione in mano ... e l'Africa di popolazione propria ne ha ... 

Solo un mio pensiero ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ah sì? Pure Chiara? Capire la differenza fra le chiacchiere e i fatti dipende solo da te, carino: che poi sta tutta in cinque lettere: C-H-I-A-R-A


C-H-I-A-R-A sono sei lettere.....:rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (21 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ah sì? Pure Chiara? Capire la differenza fra le chiacchiere e i fatti dipende solo da te, carino: che poi sta tutta in cinque lettere: C-H-I-A-R-A


Sei


----------



## rewindmee (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E alessandria no?


Alessandria è favolosa... si chiama come me ahah


----------



## Nicka (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> C-H-I-A-R-A sono sei lettere.....:rotfl:


La H è muta!!!!


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non conosco questa associazione ...
> Ma, qui - nel primo mondo - te la menano, che se vi è una cosa importante per la crescita di un bambino è la costanza. Infatti, molti studi dimostrano che è importantissimo costruire uno o più legami nell'infanzia con persone che sono presenti nella loro crescita. Un cambiamento troppo frequente, porta a dei grandi disturbi affettivi. Tu mi dirai, meglio di niente. Ed io ti rispondo, preferisco associazioni che mirano ad informare e insegnare alle donne. Perché sono loro che stanno lì ... loro devono imparare a prendere la loro situazione in mano ... e l'Africa di popolazione propria ne ha ...
> ...


hai perfettamente ragione sienne, condivido quello che dici, ma io come primo passo ho adottato questi bambini che non hanno gentiori (molti li hanno, invalidi anche, ma i miei no) insegni cosa a chi? e' giustissimo. e' vero, le donne vivono li e sanno, non ci piove, pero dal momento che io sostengo non solo i bam,bini ma anche la comunita li, quando mi chiedono di raggiungerli (e i bambini sanno bene della nostra esistenza, ci mandano foto, le pagelle, i barccialetti, io anche gli mando delle cose mie) e' per stare con loro, e questo volevo fare io, accamparmi li, aiutare dove posso. non importa se non sono idraulico o fabbro o falegname, ho i muscoli, la volnta e la forza fisica per fare tutto,.....ma il rubinetto di casa chi lo aggiusta a casa mia?
io o amoremio
le mura? le ho ridipinte tutte io, e il bagno? l ho risiliconato tutto da sola. le finestre? le ho aggiustate io.
non mi serve saper fare il falegname per andare ad andare ad iutare chi ha meno di zero. posso benissimo partire da uno e arrgiungere anche solo 5 INSIEME a loro


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> La H è muta!!!!



Con me ritrova la voce...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con me ritrova la voce...:rotfl:


Fai poco lo sborone... 
Che poi capita che una di ste volte le mutande volano e non sai che fare!!!


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione sienne, condivido quello che dici, ma io come primo passo ho adottato questi bambini che non hanno gentiori (molti li hanno, invalidi anche, ma i miei no) insegni cosa a chi? e' giustissimo. e' vero, le donne vivono li e sanno, non ci piove, pero dal momento che io sostengo non solo i bam,bini ma anche la comunita li, quando mi chiedono di raggiungerli (e i bambini sanno bene della nostra esistenza, ci mandano foto, le pagelle, i barccialetti, io anche gli mando delle cose mie) e' per stare con loro, e questo volevo fare io, accamparmi li, aiutare dove posso. non importa se non sono idraulico o fabbro o falegname, ho i muscoli, la volnta e la forza fisica per fare tutto,.....ma il rubinetto di casa chi lo aggiusta a casa mia?
> io o amoremio
> le mura? le ho ridipinte tutte io, e il bagno? l ho risiliconato tutto da sola. le finestre? le ho aggiustate io.
> non mi serve saper fare il falegname per andare ad andare ad iutare chi ha meno di zero. posso benissimo partire da uno e arrgiungere anche solo 5 INSIEME a loro



Ciao

ho capito male. Mi era sembrato che avevi scritto Gaza e se non fosse possibile in Africa. 
Così, è tutto un'altro discorso ... un legame già vi è ... ecc. ecc. ecc. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Fai poco lo sborone...
> Che poi capita che una di ste volte le mutande volano e non sai che fare!!!



Mi sa che hai ragione...


----------



## Nicka (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sa che hai ragione...


Come sempre...


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Evitale a tua volta. E vattene dove ti pare.


Ma brutta deficiente, sta cosa del darsi da fare eventualmente a casa sua gliel'ho scritta tipo ennemila pagine fa quando st'addormita s'è svegliata che doveva andare a Gaza e che non ha paura delle bombe (e quindi, casomai e seguendo quello che hai scritto, chiediti che cazzo di ritardata sia, pure se non è tua figlia). Che cazzo mi devi spiegare, che sei scema? Sei TU a scrivere che la buona volontà dei giovini e che l'ospizio a Vicenza è come l'Afghanistan, mica io. E siccome è appunto una scemenza da fiera, ecco che poi sono IO che non capisco un cazzo alla fine, visto che non sai che cazzo scrivere. E però cianci, e cianci, e cianci perchè ti rode che non è che puoi aggiungere un cazzo. E allora tipo zitta, no? Oh.


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Come sempre...



Tanto prima che vola na' mutanda qui dentro...solo promesse....


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho capito male. Mi era sembrato che avevi scritto Gaza e se non fosse possibile in Africa.
> Così, è tutto un'altro discorso ... un legame già vi è ... ecc. ecc. ecc.
> ...


era il contrario 
africa e in caso gaza.
ma se posso fare qualcosa ovviamente prima in africa.
ho gia un legame li 

ps: mi hanno bocciato la bambina di 4 anni in disegno.........
mi sono arrabbiata tantissimo
come si puo bocciare una bimba di 3 anni????????
assurdo.//


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma brutta deficiente, sta cosa del darsi da fare eventualmente a casa sua gliel'ho scritta tipo ennemila pagine fa quando st'addormita s'è svegliata che doveva andare a Gaza e che non ha paura delle bombe (e quindi, casomai e seguendo quello che hai scritto, chiediti che cazzo di ritardata sia, pure se non è tua figlia). Che cazzo mi devi spiegare, che sei scema? Sei TU a scrivere che la buona volontà dei giovini e che l'ospizio a Vicenza è come l'Afghanistan, mica io. E siccome è appunto una scemenza da fiera, ecco che poi sono IO che non capisco un cazzo alla fine, visto che non sai che cazzo scrivere. E però cianci, e cianci, e cianci perchè ti rode che non è che puoi aggiungere un cazzo. E allora tipo zitta, no? Oh.


ei.....  ciao 
hai rotto il cazzo


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma non e' assolutamente vero.
> in primis se vai in africa devi sapere l inglese e o l italiano, perche ci sono tantissime associazioni che agiscono in africa che sono italiane (del nord italia) e non e' vero che devi saper fare qualcosa, le associazioni tyi chiedono di andare se vuoi e fondamentalmente gira tutto intorno ai bambini, ti dicono : porta tutto quello che puoi insegnarli, dall inglese ai giochi, a qualsiasi minima cosa, anche solo stare con loro e giocare....


Qualcuno le spari. [3]


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi hai fatto cose sbagliando, quando non hai fatto non è stato per volere tua ma per circostanze sfavorevoli...credo che sbagliare sia inevitabilmente necessario.


Ma certo che ho fatto cose sbagliando. Quelle cose che non ho potuto fare forse non sarebbero stati errori ma non lo saprò mai, ecco perchè sono rimpianti.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ei.....  ciao
> hai rotto il cazzo


E cancellati un po', svantaggiata. Madonna.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E cancellati un po', svantaggiata. Madonna.


non ti conviene mio tortello ripieno di amore e macinato


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non ti conviene mio tortello ripieno di amore e macinato


VAI VIA.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> VAI VIA.


ma vai via tu, a me non da fastidio la tua presenza, se a teda fastidio la mia, la via la conosci bene


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma vai via tu, a me non da fastidio la tua presenza, se a teda fastidio la mia, la via la conosci bene


Ma se ieri volevi bestemmiare per farti cancellare, su. Mo' ti mando un pm.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma brutta deficiente, sta cosa del darsi da fare eventualmente a casa sua gliel'ho scritta tipo ennemila pagine fa quando st'addormita s'è svegliata che doveva andare a Gaza e che non ha paura delle bombe (e quindi, casomai e seguendo quello che hai scritto, chiediti che cazzo di ritardata sia, pure se non è tua figlia). Che cazzo mi devi spiegare, che sei scema? Sei TU a scrivere che la buona volontà dei giovini e che l'ospizio a Vicenza è come l'Afghanistan, mica io. E siccome è appunto una scemenza da fiera, ecco che poi sono IO che non capisco un cazzo alla fine, visto che non sai che cazzo scrivere. E però cianci, e cianci, e cianci perchè ti rode che non è che puoi aggiungere un cazzo. E allora tipo zitta, no? Oh.



La pianti? Stronzo di un maschilista del cazzo.
Zitta dillo a tua moglie


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La pianti? *Stronzo di un maschilista del cazzo.
> *Zitta dillo a tua moglie


Ahahahahhahahahahahahahahahah! Shhh.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se ieri volevi bestemmiare per farti cancellare, su. Mo' ti mando un pm.



l hai fatto veramente....
che merda.....stai bene a casa col culo sul divano ....pensa alla cassiera che giusto a quello il tuo cervello puo pensare,


----------



## disincantata (21 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io l'ho fatto col crudo di parma....da sogno ;-)


Piace molto anche a me però ho letto che lo fanno con la carne proveniente dal Cile. 

Possibile che non ci più niente di veramente e totalmente italiano? 

Che rabbia!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei interessata?


Con me ti limiti a "belle chiappe", sono offesa SALLO


----------



## Zod (21 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione sienne, condivido quello che dici, ma io come primo passo ho adottato questi bambini che non hanno gentiori (molti li hanno, invalidi anche, ma i miei no) insegni cosa a chi? e' giustissimo. e' vero, le donne vivono li e sanno, non ci piove, pero dal momento che io sostengo non solo i bam,bini ma anche la comunita li, quando mi chiedono di raggiungerli (e i bambini sanno bene della nostra esistenza, ci mandano foto, le pagelle, i barccialetti, io anche gli mando delle cose mie) e' per stare con loro, e questo volevo fare io, accamparmi li, aiutare dove posso. non importa se non sono idraulico o fabbro o falegname, ho i muscoli, la volnta e la forza fisica per fare tutto,.....ma il rubinetto di casa chi lo aggiusta a casa mia?
> io o amoremio
> le mura? le ho ridipinte tutte io, e il bagno? l ho risiliconato tutto da sola. le finestre? le ho aggiustate io.
> non mi serve saper fare il falegname per andare ad andare ad iutare chi ha meno di zero. posso benissimo partire da uno e arrgiungere anche solo 5 INSIEME a loro


Il volontariato internazionale è un'altra cosa. Quello di cui parli tu è turismo umanitario. Ti invito a leggere il link che postato qualche pagina fa.

http://www.nyamilima.blogspot.it/2013/03/turismo-umanitarioci-mancava-solo-questo.html


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi piace un casino il mio nuovo avatar


Anche a me ...mo' te magno :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fai poco lo sborone...
> Che poi capita che una di ste volte le mutande volano e non sai che fare!!!


:rotfl::rotfl:Ma questa è un sfida :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (21 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Ma questa è un sfida :mrgreen:


Li conosco certi soggetti...


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Li conosco certi soggetti...


Allora non c'è problema :mrgreen:


----------



## Trinità (21 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chi è sto coglione?


Sei un buffone , prepotente , maleducato.
Scrivi , scrivi , maschio dominante valfa......


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2014)

*Trinità*



Trinità ha detto:


> Sei un buffone , prepotente , maleducato.
> Scrivi , scrivi , maschio dominante valfa......


Tranquillo che tu sei un emerito imbecille invece.Ma chi cazzo credi di essere demente?Qui da due mesi è già ti permetti di aggettivare questo e quello,vedi di stare a catena ...stai calmo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (22 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> E' spaventoso. Nel piccolo ognuno puo' e deve far qualcosa.
> Io prima di ritornare in Italia for good mi prendero qualche mese sabatico e rechero a Gaza (forse) se non posso, in Africa...per il volotariato.
> che altro possiamo fare?


Darla ad un palestinese sarebbe un immensa atto umanitario.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Agosto 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Darla ad un palestinese sarebbe un immensa atto umanitario.


Ma figurati. ...non sono adatta a queste cose.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (22 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma figurati. ...non sono adatta a queste cose.


Se ce l'ha fatta Pippa Bacca non dev'essere così difficile.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Agosto 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Se ce l'ha fatta Pippa Bacca non dev'essere così difficile.


Pippa bacca è stata violentata...........


----------



## PresidentLBJ (22 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Pippa bacca è stata violentata...........


Considerando il rispetto islamico verso le donne, era un evento asssssssolutamente improbabile, vero?


----------



## Caciottina (22 Agosto 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Considerando il rispetto islamico verso le donne, era un evento asssssssolutamente improbabile, vero?


no ma c'e' differnza tra il darla e l essere violentata ma cmq...
tutto bene?


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Considerando il rispetto islamico verso le donne, era un evento asssssssolutamente improbabile, vero?


almeno la rispetterei da morta, che dici?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (22 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> almeno la rispetterei da morta, che dici?


Ne stavo esaltando l'azione umanitaria di stampo avanguardistico: girare in autostop vestita da sposa.
E poi fatemi l'elenco delle persone per le quali vale il concetto: Craxi? Andreotti? Gheddafi? Saddam? Bin Laden? Varrà per Bush, Berlusconi, Riina? L'arbitro Moreno?


----------



## Caciottina (22 Agosto 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ne stavo esaltando l'azione umanitaria di stampo avanguardistico: girare in autostop vestita da sposa.
> E poi fatemi l'elenco delle persone per le quali vale il concetto: Craxi? Andreotti? Gheddafi? Saddam? Bin Laden? Varrà per Bush, Berlusconi, Riina? L'arbitro Moreno?


No scusa, tu hai hai detto che se ce l ha fatta lei a darla ad un palestinese non deve essere difficle...non hai fatto riferimento all azione umanitaria .... come direbbe jb...le patate..


----------



## Zod (22 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> No scusa, tu hai hai detto che se ce l ha fatta lei a darla ad un palestinese non deve essere difficle...non hai fatto riferimento all azione umanitaria .... come direbbe jb...le patate..


Era turco, non palestinese.


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Era turco, non palestinese.


certo che lei è stata molto meno fortunata con l'arte rispetto allo zio (piero manzoni)


----------



## Caciottina (22 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Era turco, non palestinese.


president mi suggeriva di darla ad un palestinese


----------



## Zod (22 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che lei è stata molto meno fortunata con l'arte rispetto allo zio (piero manzoni)


Purtroppo ha incontrato un orco durante il suo cammino. La violenza insita nell'animo maschile,  oltre ad essere un freno per l'affermazione della donna, rappresenta anche un'ancora allo sviluppo e alla diffusione dei diritti umani.


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2014)

*Trinità*

Ma quanti anni hai demente?anche tu con i rossi?:rotfl::rotfl:sei degno compare dell'amico tuo...:rotfl:


----------



## Trinità (22 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo che tu sei un emerito imbecille invece.Ma chi cazzo credi di essere demente?Qui da due mesi è già ti permetti di aggettivare questo e quello,vedi di stare a catena ...stai calmo.


I buffoni hanno anche l'avvocato difensore.
E' lui che ha espsesso titoli per primo, proprio come fai TU!
Nonnismo da tastiera, ridicolo....ahahahahahahah!!!!


----------



## Trinità (22 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quanti anni hai demente?anche tu con i rossi?:rotfl::rotfl:sei degno compare dell'amico tuo...:rotfl:


Perchè Tu che colore hai espresso?


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2014)

*Ma*



Trinità ha detto:


> I buffoni hanno anche l'avvocato difensore.
> E' lui che ha espsesso titoli per primo, proprio come fai TU!
> Nonnismo da tastiera, ridicolo....ahahahahahahah!!!!



Titoli?ma chi cazzo ti conosce imbecille?mi hai dato un rosso per un 3d  serio"questa vita mia"e blateri?ascolta testa di cazzo gira alla larga perchè non ho tempo da perdere con imbecilli come te.E non c'entra nulla da quanto sei qui,potevi stare da 10 anni sempre un grande coglione hai dimostrato di essere.Jb ti ha dato del coglione?ha sbagliato,sei un grandissimo coglione.:up:


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2014)

*Trinità*



Trinità ha detto:


> Perchè Tu che colore hai espresso?



A catena trinità,devi stare a catena.


----------



## Trinità (22 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Titoli?ma chi cazzo ti conosce imbecille?mi hai dato un rosso per un 3d  serio"questa vita mia"e blateri?ascolta testa di cazzo gira alla larga perchè non ho tempo da perdere con imbecilli come te.E non c'entra nulla da quanto sei qui,potevi stare da 10 anni sempre un grande coglione hai dimostrato di essere.Jb ti ha dato del coglione?ha sbagliato,sei un grandissimo coglione.:up:



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Trinità (22 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A catena trinità,devi stare a catena.


Non era mia intenzione farti arrabbiare.
Stai calmo, ci si può capire.
Alcune volte si cerca di essere ironici per sdrammatizzare le crisi interne se ritieni tutto vero
quello che hai scritto su di me, mi dispiace.
Ti sei fatto un idea sbagliata, ti porgo le mie umili scuse.....
ciao


----------



## Zod (22 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non era mia intenzione farti arrabbiare.
> Stai calmo, ci si può capire.
> Alcune volte si cerca di essere ironici per sdrammatizzare le crisi interne se ritieni tutto vero
> quello che hai scritto su di me, mi dispiace.
> ...


Devi dirgli "baciamo le mani", altrimenti non ti prende sul serio.


----------



## Nicka (22 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Devi dirgli "baciamo le mani", altrimenti non ti prende sul serio.


Pessima.


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Purtroppo ha incontrato un orco durante il suo cammino. La violenza insita nell'animo maschile,  oltre ad essere un freno per l'affermazione della donna, rappresenta anche un'ancora allo sviluppo e alla diffusione dei diritti umani.


sottolineare che è stata sprovveduta e incauta nella sua palese ingenuità (del resto questo testimoniava il suo abito da sposa) non serve perché il crimine commesso su di lei rimane inammissibile


----------



## Zod (22 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pessima.


Il giorno in cui mostrerai un po' di oggettività ti prenderò in considerazione. Non si può consentire agli "amici" di insultare liberamente, e poi fare la morale non appena un "non amico" si rifiuta di stare a guardare.

Trinitá ha chiesto a JB di calcare meno la mano (dopo i suoi soliti insulti), JB in risposta ha scritto "chi è questo coglione?", Trinità gli ha dato dell'arrogante, e Oscuro è intervenuto in difesa di JB vantando diritti nonnistici. Ora tu te ne esci dicendo che la mia battuta è pessima. La mia domanda è: prima dove cazzo stavi??


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Il giorno in cui mostrerai un po' di oggettività ti prenderò in considerazione. Non si può consentire agli "amici" di insultare liberamente, e poi fare la morale non appena un "non amico" si rifiuta di stare a guardare.
> 
> Trinitá ha chiesto a JB di calcare meno la mano (dopo i suoi soliti insulti), JB in risposta ha scritto "chi è questo coglione?", Trinità gli ha dato dell'arrogante, e Oscuro è intervenuto in difesa di JB vantando diritti nonnistici. Ora tu te ne esci dicendo che la mia battuta è pessima. La mia domanda è: prima dove cazzo stavi??


nonnistici però non è da mafioso


----------



## Zod (22 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sottolineare che è stata sprovveduta e incauta nella sua palese ingenuità (del resto questo testimoniava il suo abito da sposa) non serve perché il crimine commesso su di lei rimane inammissibile


Era inammissibile a prescindere qualunque reato commesso nei suoi confronti.


----------



## Zod (22 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> nonnistici però non è da mafioso


Punti di vista...


----------



## Nicka (22 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Il giorno in cui mostrerai un po' di oggettività ti prenderò in considerazione. Non si può consentire agli "amici" di insultare liberamente, e poi fare la morale non appena un "non amico" si rifiuta di stare a guardare.
> 
> Trinitá ha chiesto a JB di calcare meno la mano (dopo i suoi soliti insulti), JB in risposta ha scritto "chi è questo coglione?", Trinità gli ha dato dell'arrogante, e Oscuro è intervenuto in difesa di JB vantando diritti nonnistici. Ora tu te ne esci dicendo che la mia battuta è pessima. La mia domanda è: prima dove cazzo stavi??


Coglione PER ME è ben diverso da mafioso.
Qui si danno tutti del coglione e non ho mai detto nulla perchè di come interagisce l'altra gente non me ne può fregare un cazzo giusto per usare parole che piacciono a te.
Tu dai del mafioso ad un utente e a me la cosa fa decisamente schifo, posso o ti è sgradito? Se ti è sgradito sono cazzi tuoi.


----------



## Zod (22 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Coglione PER ME è ben diverso da mafioso.
> Qui si danno tutti del coglione e non ho mai detto nulla perchè di come interagisce l'altra gente non me ne può fregare un cazzo giusto per usare parole che piacciono a te.
> Tu dai del mafioso ad un utente e a me la cosa fa decisamente schifo, posso o ti è sgradito? Se ti è sgradito sono cazzi tuoi.


Ho dato del mafioso a chi in precedenza ha sostenuto che il mio modo di pensare favorisce la mafia. Non mi risulta che tu in quella circostanza sia intervenuta manifestando il senso di schifo che manifesti ora. Se vuoi restare incoerente e soggettiva sono cazzi tuoi.


----------



## Nicka (22 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ho dato del mafioso a chi in precedenza ha sostenuto che il mio modo di pensare favorisce la mafia. Non mi risulta che tu in quella circostanza sia intervenuta manifestando il senso di schifo che manifesti ora. Se vuoi restare incoerente e soggettiva sono cazzi tuoi.


Io questo ho letto e a questo ho risposto. Cazzi tuoi e 2...vogliamo continuare?


----------



## Zod (22 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io questo ho letto e a questo ho risposto. Cazzi tuoi e 2...vogliamo continuare?


Però il nonnismo lo avrai visto, sta in questo thread. Quello non ti fa schifo?


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

cosa è il nonnismo? ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (22 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa è il nonnismo? ...
> 
> ...


È la sopraffazione dei più vecchi ed esperti sulle reclute.


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa è il nonnismo? ...
> 
> ...


durante la naja i militari più anziani facevano scherzi pesanti o sottoponevano ad alcuni obblighi chi era in caserma da meno tempo.da qui s'intende un atteggiamento prepotente di chi è più "anziano"


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> È la sopraffazione dei più vecchi ed esperti sulle reclute.





Minerva ha detto:


> durante la naja i militari più anziani facevano scherzi pesanti o sottoponevano ad alcuni obblighi chi era in caserma da meno tempo.da qui s'intende un atteggiamento prepotente di chi è più "anziano"




Ciao

capito. Grazie. 

Un po' di nonnismo vi è sempre ... 

Anche se con alcuni degli ultimi arrivati, 
ho come avuto un impressione inversa ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> capito. Grazie.
> 
> ...


Ci possono anche essere ultimi arrivati che non sono proprio arrivati per ultimi


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2014)

chi tardi arriva male alloggia


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci possono anche essere ultimi arrivati che non sono proprio arrivati per ultimi



Ciao

per la prima volta, ho avuto una tale impressione ... 
probabile ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2014)

*No*

Lasciate zod che è fuori come un balcone...:rotfl:!trinità si è  presentato dandomi un rosso per un 3d serio....!Zod la mia pazienza ha un limite...e sono serio adesso!


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lasciate zod che è fuori come un balcone...:rotfl:!trinità si è  presentato dandomi un rosso per un 3d serio....!Zod la mia pazienza ha un limite...e sono serio adesso!



Ciao

in effetti, un rosso per quel thread non da nessun senso. 
Chiedi il perché ... forse ha solo sbagliato a dare reputazione.


sienne


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in effetti, un rosso per quel thread non da nessun senso.
> Chiedi il perché ... forse ha solo sbagliato a dare reputazione.
> ...



Mi disturba che zod continua ad intervenire per partito preso.Jb non ha bisogno della mia difesa....e che mi sto rompendo i coglioni...prima ero amico dei gestori...mo difendo jb...zod sta esagerando con le provocazioni,poi quando reagisco...lo stronzo sono io...!


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi disturba che zod continua ad intervenire per partito preso.Jb non ha bisogno della mia difesa....e che mi sto rompendo i coglioni...prima ero amico dei gestori...mo difendo jb...zod sta esagerando con le provocazioni,poi quando reagisco...lo stronzo sono io...!



Ciao

non so, fino a che punto sia serio. Cioè, la faccenda con lo scambio in quel thread sui favori,
era palese persino a me (che sono dura di comprendonio) che era uno scherzare e prendersi in giro. 
Lo sa anche lui. Voglio dire, anche lui ha già scritto cose scherzando e che non pensava. 
Lì, in effetti ... con la sua teoria, che conta la parola scritta, ha preso un po' un granchio ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2014)

*Insomma*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non so, fino a che punto sia serio. Cioè, la faccenda con lo scambio in quel thread sui favori,
> era palese persino a me (che sono dura di comprendonio) che era uno scherzare e prendersi in giro.
> ...



Insomma jb manda affanculo chi capita...,poi manda affanculo trinità,e sinceramente mi trova d'accordo,a mio parere trinità è un coglione...e arriva Zod a scrivere che io difendo jb?dovrei difendere jb sempre no?forse son diventato troppo civile ultimamente e qualcuno si sta prendendo troppe confidenze...!


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma jb manda affanculo chi capita...,poi manda affanculo trinità,e sinceramente mi trova d'accordo,a mio parere trinità è un coglione...e arriva Zod a scrivere che io difendo jb?dovrei difendere jb sempre no?forse son diventato troppo civile ultimamente e qualcuno si sta prendendo troppe confidenze...!



Ciao


JB si sa ben difendere da solo. Ma questo, secondo me, non è il punto.
Dare una propria opinione è legittimo ... e secondo me, anche giusto.
Io lo faccio spesso. E non perché l'altro si trova in difficoltà ... 
Si, forse ... ti stai ammosciando ... :rotfl: ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> JB si sa ben difendere da solo. Ma questo, secondo me, non è il punto.
> ...



E si...ho provato ad essere civile con zod,ma se questi sono i risultati....alla prima occasione subito contro.Non gli prende il dubbio che magari trinità appena arrivato ha rotto il cazzo?,lui ha subito visto oscuro che difende jb....e non gli sembra vero intervenire a mio danno....si diverte così...poi è oscuro.....e vabbè che sono grande amico dei gestori però.....


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si...ho provato ad essere civile con zod,ma se questi sono i risultati....alla prima occasione subito contro.Non gli prende il dubbio che magari trinità appena arrivato ha rotto il cazzo?,lui ha subito visto oscuro che difende jb....e non gli sembra vero intervenire a mio danno....si diverte così...poi è oscuro.....e vabbè che sono grande amico dei gestori però.....



Ciao

A Zod, gli piaci ... 
cerca zizzania con te ... 

Trinità, ha tutto un modo suo. Anche di capire. 
Ma ti sembra il caso? Cioè ... basta dirlo ... ed è quello cha fai ... :up:




sienne


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2014)

Ciao Zod,

sputa il rospo. Cosa ti urta? ... 
Non venire con il nonnismo ... perché non c'entra nulla ... 
Se no, te la dovresti prendere anche con Erato' che mi ha difesa   ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (22 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma jb manda affanculo chi capita...,poi manda affanculo trinità,e sinceramente mi trova d'accordo,a mio parere trinità è un coglione...e arriva Zod a scrivere che io difendo jb?dovrei difendere jb sempre no?forse son diventato troppo civile ultimamente e qualcuno si sta prendendo troppe confidenze...!


Vabbè dai, grazie a questo tu sei diventato un mio amichetto... nonostante quel problema!


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè dai, grazie a questo tu sei diventato un mio amichetto... nonostante quel problema!



Ciao

quale problema ...  ... 



sienne


----------



## Nicka (22 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quale problema ...  ...
> 
> ...


Oscuro mi odia! 
Io e lui abbiamo un conto in sospeso!


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oscuro mi odia!
> Io e lui abbiamo un conto in sospeso!



Ciao

ah. Bene. Cioè. Problema interno ...  ... 
Non lasciarmelo troppo sospeso ... 


sienne


----------



## Zod (22 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> JB si sa ben difendere da solo. Ma questo, secondo me, non è il punto.
> ...


Dare la propria opinione è legittimo finchè si rispetta la controparte. A volte mi stupisci Sienne. Se Trinità esprimendosi correttamente e rispettosamente riceve insulti da Joey e Oscuro, tu prendi le parti di Oscuro e Joey come fossimo io e Trinità ad aver provocato. Io ho solo rilevato della cattiveria ed ho replicato, ma non perché Trinita. E se Trinità mi sta sul cazzo, invece di dirglielo pubblicamente accorandomi ad altri, o intimandolo di tacere perché è nuovo e non si deve permettere di replicare ai "nonni", lo ignoro o gli scrivo un pv. Tu invece sostieni che il nonnismo è lecito, che il rosso dato a Oscuro va discusso quando dare rossi e verdi fa parte del sistema di moderazione. Io non chiedo spiegazioni per i rossi e per i verdi, chi li dà avrà le sue ragioni, e francamente me ne infischio.

"conta solo ciò che è scritto" non è darsi la zappa sui piedi, perché in ultima analisi è proprio quello che conta, non le interpretazioni. Altrimenti rivediamo anche tutte le interpretazioni su quanto scritto dal Conte, che ti sta tanto antipatico, e ribaltiamo la frittata a piacimento.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2014)

Per quanto trovi Trinità sconclusionato ed estremamente estremista in alcuni suoi concetti, il fatto che sia qui da poco o molto non dovrebbe influenzare l'atteggiamento verso ciò che scrive ...quindi rossi e verdi ...up o down dei giudizio  meglio basarli solo sui concetti espressi ( e questo dovrebbe valere per chiunque) :smile: però mi Sembrava di aver capito che Oscuro si era arrabbiato per un red su un post tutto sommato poco opinabile ..se mi sbaglio e non c'ho capito un azzo pardon


----------



## Nicka (22 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per quanto trovi Trinità sconclusionato ed estremamente estremista in alcuni suoi concetti, il fatto che sia qui da poco o molto non dovrebbe influenzare l'atteggiamento verso ciò che scrive ...quindi rossi e verdi ...up o down dei giudizio  meglio basarli solo sui concetti espressi ( e questo dovrebbe valere per chiunque) :smile: però mi Sembrava di aver capito che Oscuro si era arrabbiato per un red su un post tutto sommato poco opinabile ..se mi sbaglio e non c'ho capito un azzo pardon


Pare gli abbia dato un rosso per questo thread, se ho ben capito pure io eh:

http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/20968-questa-vita-mia

Eh sì, visto che adesso le valutazioni non sono più anonime sarebbe carino motivare il perchè dei rossi dati a cazzo.
Non è un obbligo, ma quando una persona scrive un thread che non contravviene a nessuna regola sarebbe decente motivarlo.
Ieri Brunetta mi ha dato un rosso per un mio intervento e ne abbiamo parlato con estrema tranquillità e mi pare ci siamo chiarite...quindi anche in questo caso sarebbe carino.
Perchè se io avessi scritto un thread come quello e avessi ricevuto un rosso avrei pensato che chi lo ha dato è un imbecille, come minimo, dato che non viene nemmeno detto il perchè...
E prima che arrivi qualcuno a darmi dell'amichetta, il senso di questo mio intervento è rivolto ad ogni singolo utente, simpatico, antipatico, rompicazzo o quello che è...avrei detto la stessa cosa per chiunque.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pare gli abbia dato un rosso per questo thread, se ho ben capito pure io eh:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/20968-questa-vita-mia
> 
> ...


Ecco a me il post di oscuro è piaciuto moltissimo però ci sta che a qualcuno non sia piaciuto magari se come dici te si vuole ribattere meglio confrontarsi direttamente :smile:


----------



## Zod (22 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per quanto trovi Trinità sconclusionato ed estremamente estremista in alcuni suoi concetti, il fatto che sia qui da poco o molto non dovrebbe influenzare l'atteggiamento verso ciò che scrive ...quindi rossi e verdi ...up o down dei giudizio  meglio basarli solo sui concetti espressi ( e questo dovrebbe valere per chiunque) :smile: però mi Sembrava di aver capito che Oscuro si era arrabbiato per un red su un post tutto sommato poco opinabile ..se mi sbaglio e non c'ho capito un azzo pardon


Sicuramente non opinabile anche dal mio punto di vista, e avrei dato un verde ad Oscuro per quel post, se non me lo avesse impedito il sistema di moderazione. Ma qui siamo in un altro thread. Oscuro poteva mandare un pv a Trinità oppure chiedere spiegazioni nel thread stesso dove ha ricevuto il rosso. E comunque rossi e verdi fanno parte del sistema di moderazione e non dovrebbero essere motivo di flame. Altrimenti meglio tornare all'anonimato.


----------



## Nicka (22 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco a me il post di oscuro è piaciuto moltissimo però ci sta che a qualcuno non sia piaciuto magari se come dici te si vuole ribattere meglio confrontarsi direttamente :smile:


E' che forse allora continua a non essermi chiaro il senso del rosso...che io darei in caso di regolamento infranto...
Io ne ho dati 2 da quando sono iscritta...e di certo non su post simili...

Piuttosto che un rosso assurdo allora scrivi "il tuo post mi fa schifo", è più onesto...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Sicuramente non opinabile anche dal mio punto di vista, e avrei dato un verde ad Oscuro per quel post, se non me lo avesse impedito il sistema di moderazione. Ma qui siamo in un altro thread. Oscuro poteva mandare un pv a Trinità oppure chiedere spiegazioni nel thread stesso dove ha ricevuto il rosso. E comunque rossi e verdi fanno parte del sistema di moderazione e non dovrebbero essere motivo di flame. Altrimenti meglio tornare all'anonimato.


Io preferisco il confronto ai rossi e verdi, però ho capito il tuo punto di vista meglio chiarire li che riversarsi in altro 3D per non generare confusione


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' che forse allora continua a non essermi chiaro il senso del rosso...che io darei in caso di regolamento infranto...
> Io ne ho dati 2 da quando sono iscritta...e di certo non su post simili...
> 
> Piuttosto che un rosso assurdo allora scrivi "il tuo post mi fa schifo", è più onesto...


Eh con me sfondi una porta aperta :smile:non uso nei gli smeraldi ne i rubini. Però sembra che salvo qualche scazzo ogni mese Come le mestruo ... Vada più o meno bene come sistema :mexican:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2014)

Ultron io non sono stato mai un nonno in nessun contesto e manco al militare, ma tu per arrivare a parlare seriamente di nonnismo su un forum della merda sei un tale disagiato rincoglionito e palesemente in malafede che ammesso che tu abbia fatto il militare sicuro eri il classico stronzo che non capiva mai un cazzo e perennemente col palo in culo che finiva per svegliarsi con un gavettone di piscio almeno un paio di volte a settimana.


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Dare la propria opinione è legittimo finchè si rispetta la controparte. A volte mi stupisci Sienne. Se Trinità esprimendosi correttamente e rispettosamente riceve insulti da Joey e Oscuro, tu prendi le parti di Oscuro e Joey come fossimo io e Trinità ad aver provocato. Io ho solo rilevato della cattiveria ed ho replicato, ma non perché Trinita. E se Trinità mi sta sul cazzo, invece di dirglielo pubblicamente accorandomi ad altri, o intimandolo di tacere perché è nuovo e non si deve permettere di replicare ai "nonni", lo ignoro o gli scrivo un pv. Tu invece sostieni che il nonnismo è lecito, che il rosso dato a Oscuro va discusso quando dare rossi e verdi fa parte del sistema di moderazione. Io non chiedo spiegazioni per i rossi e per i verdi, chi li dà avrà le sue ragioni, e francamente me ne infischio.
> 
> "conta solo ciò che è scritto" non è darsi la zappa sui piedi, perché in ultima analisi è proprio quello che conta, non le interpretazioni. Altrimenti rivediamo anche tutte le interpretazioni su quanto scritto dal Conte, che ti sta tanto antipatico, e ribaltiamo la frittata a piacimento.




Ciao

non prendo la parte di nessuno. Sto esclusivamente dalla mia, e credo di essere qualcuno che sa portare avanti le proprie tesi, come anche rivederle, se si aggiungono cose, che avevo ignorato. Detto ciò, credo che le conoscenze vanno oltre alle singole discussioni dei thread. Trinità ha, secondo me, con le sue idee estreme urtato qualche "animo sensibile",   che possono anche risultare offensivi ... e già questo, può risultare provocatorio. C'è da chiedersi a volte, cosa sia realmente azione o reazione ...  ... e che le discussioni a volte si intrecciano mi sembra ovvio e anche normale. Il nonnismo - per quel poco che ne ho capito - è una reazione normale. Cioè, anche Erato' mi ha difesa verso un nuovo utente che mi ha offesa. Perché? Perché ci leggiamo e le conclusioni e giudizi a così breve tempo, possono far sorgere un po' di acido. Da dove tutta questa confidenza? Io non l'ho data. 

Il Conte non mi è antipatico. Lo trovo solo "scemo" e falso. Non sempre. E che fa spesso uscite su basi molto ambigue, che oramai si è capito bene. Gira la frittata quanto vuoi, a riguardo non cambio così facilmente idea ...  


sienne


----------



## Zod (22 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ultron io non sono stato mai un nonno in nessun contesto e manco al militare, ma tu per arrivare a parlare seriamente di nonnismo su un forum della merda sei un tale disagiato rincoglionito e palesemente in malafede che ammesso che tu abbia fatto il militare sicuro eri il classico stronzo che non capiva mai un cazzo e perennemente col palo in culo che finiva per svegliarsi con un gavettone di piscio almeno un paio di volte a settimana.


Se mi dici dove ti avrei accusato di nonnismo..invece di fare il fenomeno come tuo solito..


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> durante la naja i militari più anziani facevano scherzi pesanti o sottoponevano ad alcuni obblighi chi era in caserma da meno tempo.da qui s'intende un atteggiamento prepotente di chi è più "anziano"


Non è proprio così...ma comunque...facciamo che sia così...

Il nonnismo in caserma è regolato da una ruota che gira...
E dai gradi che hai assunto no?

Per esempio dopo la vice vecchia c'è la vecchia

e la vecchia è stanca...

Infine arrivi al grado della borghesia...

GLi scherzi sono l'ultima cosa...
FOrse l'unica che si conosce...

Ma chi ha fatto il militare

GIA' SA...

( notare il termine)
Già sai che meglio avere l'amicizia e la protezione dei nonni, per te burba, che non ti allarghi troppo.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Se mi dici dove ti avrei accusato di nonnismo..invece di fare il fenomeno come tuo solito..


...

Ma non a me, sveglione.


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2014)

Ciao


dizionario 

*nonnismo*

*[non-nì-smo] s.m.*



_Nel gergo militare, il fenomeno per cui i soldati prossimi al congedo, detti appunto nonni, costringono le reclute a effettuare anche parte dei loro servizi e le sottopongono a umiliazioni e scherzi stupidi e crudeli_


Non mi sembra il caso, di definire certi interventi così ...


sienne


----------



## Zod (22 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non prendo la parte di nessuno. Sto esclusivamente dalla mia, e credo di essere qualcuno che sa portare avanti le proprie tesi, come anche rivederle, se si aggiungono cose, che avevo ignorato. Detto ciò, credo che le conoscenze vanno oltre alle singole discussioni dei thread. Trinità ha, secondo me, con le sue idee estreme urtato qualche "animo sensibile",   che possono anche risultare offensivi ... e già questo, può risultare provocatorio. C'è da chiedersi a volte, cosa sia realmente azione o reazione ...  ... e che le discussioni a volte si intrecciano mi sembra ovvio e anche normale. Il nonnismo - per quel poco che ne ho capito - è una reazione normale. Cioè, anche Erato' mi ha difesa verso un nuovo utente che mi ha offesa. Perché? Perché ci leggiamo e le conclusioni e giudizi a così breve tempo, possono far sorgere un po' di acido. Da dove tutta questa confidenza? Io non l'ho data.
> 
> ...


Ottimo, ma se uno scrive all'altro che deve tacere dopo un insulto ricevuto perché è sul forum solo da due mesi, a me viene spontaneo replicare con una presa per il culo, come il "baciamo le mani". Solo che Oscuro nonostante non si faccia grossi problemi a insultare, quando è preso di mira sclera.


----------



## Zod (22 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> dizionario
> ...


A me si.


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ottimo, ma se uno scrive all'altro che deve tacere dopo un insulto ricevuto perché è sul forum solo da due mesi, a me viene spontaneo replicare con una presa per il culo, come il "baciamo le mani". Solo che Oscuro nonostante non si faccia grossi problemi a insultare, quando è preso di mira sclera.



Ciao

I toni dei singoli utenti "anziani" vanno prima di tutto capiti, come anche le varie dinamiche.
Non è che arrivi in una nuova comunità e ti prendi lo spazio per sbraitare come un leoncino,
a esclamare cosa ti va e cosa non ti va (parlo in generale ... di alcuni nuovi arrivati). 
Perciò, si fanno le ossa, come me le sono fatte io e tu ... e tutti gli altri ... 

Che poi, Oscuro quando prende la quinta marcia fila come un treno, è vero ...  ... 
Ma per chi lo legge da tempo, conosce vari lati di Oscuro ... e sa anche, che è un tenerone ... 
Il tutto si equilibra ... basta poco. Non è così "cocciuto" come JB, ad esempio ...


sienne


----------



## Spider (22 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> *I toni dei singoli utenti "anziani" vanno prima di tutto capiti, come anche le varie dinamiche.
> Non è che arrivi in una nuova comunità e ti prendi lo spazio per sbraitare come un leoncino,
> ...



ma questo ... è il ragionamento tipico del nonnismo.
Omertà, e baciaculo a iosa.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> I toni dei singoli utenti "anziani" vanno prima di tutto capiti, come anche le varie dinamiche.
> Non è che arrivi in una nuova comunità e ti prendi lo spazio per sbraitare come un leoncino,
> ...


Cosa sono io?


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma questo ... è il ragionamento tipico del nonnismo.
> Omertà, e baciaculo a iosa.



Ciao 

il nome stesso, mi suscita ... come dire, tenerezza ... :mrgreen:

Ma se qualcuno mi invita ad una festa con partecipanti che non conosco,
non è che mi metto a dettare leggi. Guardo. Partecipo. 
Se mi piace ritorno e se lo trovo sbagliato ... piacere e tanti saluti ... 
Certe cose che ho letto, sinceramente mi hanno dato noia. 
Come, non sai chi siamo ... e già sputi sentenza a raffica? 



sienne


----------



## Nicka (22 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il nome stesso, mi suscita ... come dire, tenerezza ... :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


E tu pensi siano tutti tutti tutti nuovi?!
Io non so, ma certi atteggiamenti puzzano di vecchio...


----------



## Spider (22 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il nome stesso, mi suscita ... come dire, tenerezza ... :mrgreen:
> 
> ...



si potrebbe dire esattamente il contrario,
 visto che gli è stato dato del coglione...
neanche l'imbecille che lo ha fatto,
 lo conosce abbastanza bene.


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si potrebbe dire esattamente il contrario,
> visto che gli è stato dato del coglione...
> neanche l'imbecille che lo ha fatto,
> lo conosce abbastanza bene.



Ciao

il rischio del gioco ... :mrgreen:
non ti dico quante me ne ha dette stermy ... 
meglio per me, che all'epoca non capivo tanto ...

Ma se arrivi con giudizi ... giudizi incassi ... 
Perché non per tutti i nuovi è così ... ?
dipende molto da come ti poni ...


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2014)

Quoto Sienne in tutti gli interventi


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E tu pensi siano tutti tutti tutti nuovi?!
> Io non so, ma certi atteggiamenti puzzano di vecchio...



Ciao

parto sempre, che uno non faccia certi giochi stupidi.
Ma questa volta, il pensiero mi ha più che sfiorato. 
Certe inquadrature dopo così poco tempo ... ?
sorry, molto improbabili ... 


sienne


----------



## Spider (22 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il rischio del gioco ... :mrgreen:
> non ti dico quante me ne ha dette stermy ...
> ...


non ci siamo....non ci siamo proprio.
perchè se ti vai a rileggere il tutto, e ti farebbe bene, noterai che Trinità si è difeso benissimo da solo.
Giudicato e incassato.
diverso invece, apostrofarlo e d invitarlo a non alzare la testa...
ma chi cazzo sei tu (generico) per dirmi quello che dovo fare?


----------



## Spider (22 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto Sienne in tutti gli interventi


dalle almeno il tempo di rispondere..oppure quoti pure quelli a venire?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
il test, poi lo hai fatto?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si potrebbe dire esattamente il contrario,
> visto che gli è stato dato del coglione...
> neanche l'imbecille che lo ha fatto,
> lo conosce abbastanza bene.


Io ci metto poco ad inquadrare le persone ed anche con te non ho sbagliato manco di mezza virgola, purtroppo (per te).


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ci metto poco ad inquadrare le persone ed anche con te non ho sbagliato manco di mezza virgola, purtroppo (per te).


Tu cosa?
Ma buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non ci siamo....non ci siamo proprio.
> perchè se ti vai a rileggere il tutto, e ti farebbe bene, noterai che Trinità si è difeso benissimo da solo.
> Giudicato e incassato.
> diverso invece, apostrofarlo e d invitarlo a non alzare la testa...
> *ma chi cazzo sei tu (generico) per dirmi quello che dovo fare?*


Uno sveglio. Non è questione di nonnismo o che, è più se sei stupido o no. Non ci vuole molto a capirlo (in media).


----------



## Spider (22 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ci metto poco ad inquadrare le persone ed anche con te non ho sbagliato manco di mezza virgola, purtroppo (per te).


ma come è bravo, e stupendo, lei.
lei ha tutte le verità in tasca, meno che le sue...(e della cassiera).:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

vedi imbecille, se non avessi fatto quello scivolone, ormai un anno fà?
avrei pure potuto credere alle tue doti di inquadramento.


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non ci siamo....non ci siamo proprio.
> perchè se ti vai a rileggere il tutto, e ti farebbe bene, noterai che Trinità si è difeso benissimo da solo.
> Giudicato e incassato.
> diverso invece, apostrofarlo e d invitarlo a non alzare la testa...
> ma chi cazzo sei tu (generico) per dirmi quello che dovo fare?



Ciao Spider,

a volte mi sembra che, o sono un disco rotto o non mi faccio proprio capire. 
Avevo già risposto a Zod a riguardo. È un insieme anche da altri tread. 
Si capisce che tipo si sta esprimendo ... caspita, si capisce da poco, se vogliamo. 
Perciò la tua domanda va anche capovolta ... chi sei tu, ad arrivare ed esprimerti così?
Oh, che ne ha tacciati ... altro che ... 


sienne


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Uno sveglio. Non è questione di nonnismo o che, è più se sei stupido o no. Non ci vuole molto a capirlo (in media).



e allora come mai Oscuro che difendi tanto ha cambiato idea su alcuni utenti più di una volta?

comunque a me Spider piace molto, è romantico ma un po' fuori di testa, sangue caldo, sa quello che vuole (sua moglie), un bel mix per come lo vedo io


----------



## Spider (22 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Spider,
> 
> a volte mi sembra che, o sono un disco rotto o non mi faccio proprio capire.
> Avevo già risposto a Zod a riguardo. È un insieme anche da altri tread.
> ...


il problema non è come viene apostrofato e neanche quanto.
il problema semmai è l'invito ad non apostrofare che non funziona.
tutto qui.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu cosa?
> Ma buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Conte, a te non è che t'ho giusto inquadrato, t'ho proprio fatto la radiografia (corta, s'intende). Non che ci volesse molto, anche se capisco che ti abbia potuto dar fastidio, ma tant'è. La colpa è tua.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> e allora come mai Oscuro che difendi tanto ha cambiato idea su alcuni utenti più di una volta?
> 
> comunque a me Spider piace molto, è romantico ma un po' fuori di testa, sangue caldo, sa quello che vuole (sua moglie), un bel mix per come lo vedo io


Io parlavo di me. Spiedì è un disagiato (non semplicemente un po' fuori di testa), ed io ti amo lo stesso.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma come è bravo, e stupendo, lei.
> lei ha tutte le verità in tasca, meno che le sue...(e della cassiera).:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> vedi imbecille, se non avessi fatto quello scivolone, ormai un anno fà?
> avrei pure potuto credere alle tue doti di inquadramento.


Pensa quanto sei sveglio, allora.


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> e allora come mai Oscuro che difendi tanto ha cambiato idea su alcuni utenti più di una volta?
> 
> comunque a me Spider piace molto, *è romantico ma un po' fuori di testa,* sangue caldo, sa quello che vuole (sua moglie), un bel mix per come lo vedo io


wow
viva le spider's angels!


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io parlavo di me. Spiedì è un disagiato (non semplicemente un po' fuori di testa), ed io ti amo lo stesso.



ah, ok scusa, ho letto in fretta!


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> wow
> viva le spider's angels!



anche tu?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

dimenticavo: poi non ha paura, è un temerario


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> anche tu?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> dimenticavo: poi non ha paura, è un temerario


c'è pure clem e forse brunetta :mrgreen:


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è pure clem e forse brunetta :mrgreen:



ma wow davvero!:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il problema non è come viene apostrofato e neanche quanto.
> il problema semmai è l'invito ad non apostrofare che non funziona.
> tutto qui.



Ciao

che non funziona è un conto ... 
che lo faccia, pure ... 
che da fastidio, pure ... 

ecco il risultato ...

rimane, che non con tutti è così ...


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> anche tu?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> dimenticavo: poi non ha paura, è un temerario


Ahahahahahhahahahahahaah!


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma wow davvero!:mrgreen:


ama gli animali


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahhahahahahahaah!



ma a me dà quest'idea che ci posso fare, mica lo conosco

tipo il Papa (a parte la moglie), per tornare it


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ama gli animali



anche le panterastre spelacchiate??:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma a me dà quest'idea che ci posso fare, mica lo conosco
> 
> tipo il Papa (a parte la moglie), per tornare it


E che ci puoi fare, niente. Ti amo lo stesso. Pure col Papa, eh.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ama gli animali


Ed a leggere le ultime pagine pare pure ricambiato.


----------



## Spider (22 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> anche le panterastre spelacchiate??:mrgreen:



...certo che si.


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ed a leggere le ultime pagine pare pure ricambiato.


----------



## Zod (22 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ci metto poco ad inquadrare le persone ed anche con te non ho sbagliato manco di mezza virgola, purtroppo (per te).


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Joey lo svelto. 

Mi spieghi perché ti sei lamentato dell'obbligo di registrazione al forum sostenendo che allontana le persone nuove, e al primo utente di passaggio gli hai replicato "chi è questo coglione"?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Joey lo svelto.
> 
> Mi spieghi perché ti sei lamentato dell'obbligo di registrazione al forum sostenendo che allontana le persone nuove, e al primo utente di passaggio gli hai replicato "chi è questo coglione"?


Occhio che con l'estrema arguzia di certe domande si rischia il gavettone d'urina.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...certo che si.


Ma che puttana che sei! Oggi hai detto pubblicamente che ami ME!


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2014)

ehi ma pensandoci perché sempre perplesso, oscuro, spider 's angels?
io voglio i minerva's boys, anzi no, vado a letto.
notte


----------



## Zod (22 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il nome stesso, mi suscita ... come dire, tenerezza ... :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Ciao Sienne,

questo non è un club privato ma un forum pubblico. Nessuno ha diritti più di altri, eccetto i moderatori. Quindi non c'è un diritto di prelazione all'insulto, siamo tutti uguali, nuovi e vecchi utenti. Se tu vai in un locale pubblico, nessuno ha il diritto di insultarti se cerchi di partecipare ad una discussione, e se ti difendi, nessuno ha il diritto di zittirti dicendo che frequenta il locale da prima di te. Rimanere zitti innanzi a certi atteggiamenti, quando ne si è partecipi, equivale ad avvallarli. Dal momento che stavo seguendo questo thread ed ho notato la cosa, ne ho preso immediatamente le distanze.


----------



## Zod (22 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Occhio che con l'estrema arguzia di certe domande si rischia il gavettone d'urina.


Ne deduco che vorresti prendermi a testate...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ne deduco che vorresti prendermi a testate...


Ovviamente deduci male, che te lo dico a fare. Ti stavo dicendo che mi hai posto una domanda talmente scema che davvero mi fa fatica rispondere. Davvero. Cioè, realmente, non sto scherzando.


----------



## Spider (22 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ovviamente deduci male, che te lo dico a fare. Ti stavo dicendo che mi hai posto una domanda talmente scema che davvero mi fa fatica rispondere. Davvero. Cioè, realmente, non sto scherzando.


invece dovresti.
anche se la reputi scema.
non è dicendo che è scema, la cosa è scema di per se.
dimostralo che è scema.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> invece dovresti.
> anche se la reputi scema.
> non è dicendo che è scema, la cosa è scema di per se.
> dimostralo che è scema.


Ma io a furia di dimostrare quanto uno è scemo finisco che senza volere poi mi lego ai piedi gli imbecilli che mi capitano sotto, tipo te ed appunto st'altro rincoglionito (ed uno zillione d'altri, che te lo dico a fare). Non credo realmente di dover dimostrare alcunchè, e poi davvero è imbarazzante, su.


----------



## Spider (22 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io a furia di dimostrare quanto uno è scemo finisco che poi mi lego al piedi gli imbecilli che mi capitano sotto, tipo te ed appunto st'altro rincoglionito (ed uno zillione d'altri, che te lo dico a fare). Non credo realmente di dover dimostrare alcunchè, e poi davvero è imbarazzante, su.


poverino bocchigiò, mi fai quasi pena...con tutti questi imbecilli che ti corrono dietro.
via, superato la domanda con un pasto ai porci.
quattro infuriate, due citazioni e qualche offesa.
passa oltre.
ma la domanda resta li.

sai cosa sei bocchigiò.
sei un uomo con una pila nel culo...
chi te l'abbia infilata la zucchina non lo so...( la cassiera)?
resta che fino a quando non ti scarichi, ti dobbiamo sopportare.

p.s... ma non è che hai la... ricaricabile, vero?????


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> poverino bocchigiò, mi fai quasi pena...con tutti questi imbecilli che ti corrono dietro.
> via, superato la domanda con un pasto ai porci.
> quattro infuriate, due citazioni e qualche offesa.
> passa oltre.
> ...


La domanda: io quando parlavo di riaprire il forum ai non registrati mi riferivo a renderlo com'era prima (cioè con alcune sezioni aperte a chiunque anche senza previa regitrazione), non certo a trasformare sto cazzo do forum in un villaggio vacanza con spa annessa dove i nuovi utenti ed i non registrati venivano accolti da CHIUNQUE con una collana di fiori, un mojito di benvenuto, coccolati e rinvigoriti durante la loro permanenza. Non certo da me, comunque. Oh, non è che ci volesse tanto a capirlo, eppure mi scordo sempre che sei (siete) dei coglioni, con quell'altro (il mitico Ultron dell'A14) che pensava dentro al suo cervello a valvole di avermi causato chissà quale frustrante difficoltà.


----------



## Spider (22 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La domanda: io quando parlavo di riaprire il forum ai non registrati mi riferivo a renderlo com'era prima (cioè con alcune sezioni aperte a chiunque anche senza previa regitrazione), non certo a trasformare sto cazzo do forum in un villaggio vacanza con spa annessa dove i nuovi utenti ed i non registrati venivano accolti da CHIUNQUE con una collana di fiori, un mojito di benvenuto, coccolati e rinvigoriti durante la loro permanenza. Non certo da me, comunque. Oh, non è che ci volesse tanto a capirlo, eppure mi scordo sempre che sei (siete) dei coglioni, con quell'altro *(il mitico Ultron dell'A14) che pensava dentro al suo cervello a valvole di avermi causato chissà quale frustrante difficoltà.*



...questa mi giunge nuova.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ma allora veramente hai sofferto molto, povero.
ti capisco.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...questa mi giunge nuova.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ma allora veramente hai sofferto molto, povero.
> ti capisco.


Bè, uno che pensa che vorrei prenderlo a testate (...) per la domanda più insidiosa dell'universo (crede lui), vedi tu.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conte, a te non è che t'ho giusto inquadrato, t'ho proprio fatto la radiografia (corta, s'intende). Non che ci volesse molto, anche se capisco che ti abbia potuto dar fastidio, ma tant'è. La colpa è tua.


si sogna...
infatti tu saresti uno che è riuscito a farmi fesso no?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma se tu di viso assomigli a lino banfi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Trinità (22 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;Vm4LoTmsSh8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vm4LoTmsSh8[/video]

Scusami Bob, ma questo assomiglia più a Trinità.

Credo che alla maleducazione ed alla prepotenza sia preferibile la tolleranza e la disponibilità verso tutti.
Ci lamentiamo delle guerre e poi in un piccolo forum ci si scaglia con violenza e determinazione 
nell'annullamento di chi esprime concetti con moderazione.
Grazie a tutti.
Risposta non c'è o forse chi lo sa, perduta nel vento sarà...............


----------



## Spider (22 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> [video=youtube;Vm4LoTmsSh8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vm4LoTmsSh8[/video]
> 
> Scusami Bob, ma questo assomiglia più a Trinità.
> 
> ...



Triny....mò però non metterti sulla croce.
chesaramai...
lo hai mai conosciuto Stermy?????
questi sò giochetti.


----------



## Zod (22 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, uno che pensa che vorrei prenderlo a testate (...) per la domanda più insidiosa dell'universo (crede lui), vedi tu.


Hai minacciato gavettoni di urina e di conseguenza ho pensato volessi prendermi a testate, sveglione!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> [video=youtube;Vm4LoTmsSh8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vm4LoTmsSh8[/video]
> 
> Scusami Bob, ma questo assomiglia più a Trinità.
> 
> ...


se solo tu avessi visto la grande storia su rai 3 stasera altro che forum eh?
Ma robe da matti....

In altre parole
Te la prendi troppo

e quando te la prendi fai il gioco

di chi ti offende...

Quando leggi certe cose fai come me
Pensa alla sigla della Warner Bros...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zod (22 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La domanda: io quando parlavo di riaprire il forum ai non registrati mi riferivo a renderlo com'era prima (cioè con alcune sezioni aperte a chiunque anche senza previa regitrazione), non certo a trasformare sto cazzo do forum in un villaggio vacanza con spa annessa dove i nuovi utenti ed i non registrati venivano accolti da CHIUNQUE con una collana di fiori, un mojito di benvenuto, coccolati e rinvigoriti durante la loro permanenza. Non certo da me, comunque. Oh, non è che ci volesse tanto a capirlo, eppure mi scordo sempre che sei (siete) dei coglioni, con quell'altro (il mitico Ultron dell'A14) che pensava dentro al suo cervello a valvole di avermi causato chissà quale frustrante difficoltà.


In effetti, quando si ha un solo neurone immerso nell'urina non ci sono tante scelte, o li si accoglie con la collana di fiori, oppure a calci in culo. Hai provato a ridurre l'acidità dell'urina?


----------



## Trinità (22 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Triny....mò però non metterti sulla croce.
> chesaramai...
> lo hai mai conosciuto Stermy?????
> questi sò giochetti.


E' quello che penso.Basta così.
Mi hanno chiamato TOBIA, Gnaurizio, mo chi è sto stermy?
Mi piace questo forum e quando non lavoro se posso leggo e cerco di partecipare, dimmi cosa c'è di male.
La maleducazione mi è sempre sgradita, qualcuno la predica come un successo, io dissento da questo modo di 
scrivere, a quattrocchi e non nascosti da una tastiera sarebbe molto diverso.
D'altrocanto queste sono le regole ed io le ho accettate.
Non ho mai dato ne rossi ne verdi prima che fosse tolto l'anonimato e chi amministra questo forum te lo può
confermare.
Non aveva senso approvare o non senza che l'altro sapesse chi fosse ad esprimere il giudizio.
Ritengo che dire:<<Mi hai dato un rosso in una discussione seria ecc ecc>> equivalga al fatto di intimorire
chi ha espresso il giudizio!
Bastava un messaggio di chiarimento e sarebbe stato tutto più facile, ma lo scontro fa più MACIO!
Un motivo c'era per il rosso ma ora lo terrò per me.
Comunque quando si è prepotenti e maleducati si rischia di non essere credibili, a mio avviso!
Come dice Clem peace and love a tutti.

P.S.Aggiungo l'importante è volersi bene tutti e non cagarsi adosso....


----------



## Trinità (22 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> se solo tu avessi visto la grande storia su rai 3 stasera altro che forum eh?
> Ma robe da matti....
> 
> In altre parole
> ...



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Zod (22 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> se solo tu avessi visto la grande storia su rai 3 stasera altro che forum eh?
> Ma robe da matti....
> 
> In altre parole
> ...


Ma sai, alla fine di tradimenti dopo anni di permanenza qui cosa si può dire ancora? Simili le storie simili i consigli. Per cui quando si colgono delle provocazioni si rilancia, ottenendo risposta, e si continua così. È un modo per tenersi svegli :rotfl:


----------



## Trinità (22 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> se solo tu avessi visto la grande storia su rai 3 stasera altro che forum eh?
> Ma robe da matti....
> 
> In altre parole
> ...


Ho lavorato fino a mezz'ora fa!Dalle ore sei.
La TV non la guardo, non ne ho il tempo.......
ciao


----------



## Spider (22 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> E' quello che penso.Basta così.
> Mi hanno chiamato TOBIA, Gnaurizio, mo chi è sto stermy?
> Mi piace questo forum e quando non lavoro se posso leggo e cerco di partecipare, dimmi cosa c'è di male.
> La maleducazione mi è sempre sgradita, qualcuno la predica come un successo, io dissento da questo modo di
> ...


per dire ...Stermy, era uno che si faceva in quattro per cagarti addosso.
altro che coglione...
quello resuscitava pure i tuoi parenti, come minino.


----------



## Trinità (22 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> per dire ...Stermy, era uno che si faceva in quattro per cagarti addosso.
> altro che coglione...
> quello resuscitava pure i tuoi parenti, come minino.


Quindi un ipocrita e basta.
Non m'interessa quel genere di persone.
Mi piace il confronto sincero senza vigliaccherie ed offese.....
ciao


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Agosto 2014)

Trinity!!!
ti hanno chiamato TOBIA!!! Perché lo scrivi tutto maiuscolo?
Ma che ti frega? Tobia mi ha dato della predatrice perché gli avevo mandato un mp in cui gli chiedevo scusa perché avevo detto che la sua donna era una stronza! Ma ti pare che tu possa essere Tobia? 
E Maurizio? Uno che diceva di essere professore universitario senza avere la minima conoscenza del sistema accademico!
Stermy... é Stermy. Non si può descriverlo con poche parole.
Fregatene!
Peace and Love!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ho lavorato fino a mezz'ora fa!Dalle ore sei.
> La TV non la guardo, non ne ho il tempo.......
> ciao


Ma stasera il tema era il tradimento, il malaffare e compagnia bella sotto il fascismo...
E veramente non sapevo di tante cose dei signori gerarchi e ras, e ufficiali e compagnia bella

Insomma Berlusconi al loro confronto è un santo
Galan un arcangelo..
Robe da non credere
E bisogna credere perchè hanno mostrato tutti i documenti...

Perfino il Duce che nel 1942 imbosca tramite lo ior soldi negli USA...

Dai nemici....

Soldi che poi sempre tramite lo IOR nel dopo guerra furono dati di ritorno al governo Bonomi...

E tutti sti personaggi collusi nel malaffare si inculavano a vicenda con il sospetto di pederastia e con la calunnia che arrivò perfino al principe umberto...

Amanti da tutti i cantoni, le prostitute dei bordelli di lusso poi confidenti del duce...altro che caso Rubi...

Lì era rubiamo tutti e rubiamo di tutto e di più

E gli italiani convinti di essere governati da gente onesta...

Cioè fanno la raccolta delle fedi
e poi il signor Farinacci aveva 80 kili d'oro nella sua casa...

Pare che perfino Hitler abbia ripreso il duce...per la corruzione endemica dei suoi fedelissimi...

Il duce che faceva fare dei dossier dalla polizia segreta sui suoi sottoposti per poterli ricattare poi a dovere...

E tutti gli accusati di omosessualità confinati alle isole tremiti...o egadi...

Povero popolo italiano...

Che amarezza

Per fare la guerra di Etiopia arricchendo gli industriali che sostennero l'ascesa al fascismo
dissanguate le casse dello stato...

Cioè sputtanati i soldi dello stato per conquistare l'Etiopia noto paese ricchissimo...


----------



## Trinità (23 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma stasera il tema era il tradimento, il malaffare e compagnia bella sotto il fascismo...
> E veramente non sapevo di tante cose dei signori gerarchi e ras, e ufficiali e compagnia bella
> 
> Insomma Berlusconi al loro confronto è un santo
> ...


Se apri un thread sul fascismo mi dissanguo!Tu puoi sei nonno....


----------



## Trinità (23 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Trinity!!!
> ti hanno chiamato TOBIA!!! Perché lo scrivi tutto maiuscolo?
> Ma che ti frega? Tobia mi ha dato della predatrice perché gli avevo mandato un mp in cui gli chiedevo scusa perché avevo detto che la sua donna era una stronza! Ma ti pare che tu possa essere Tobia?
> E Maurizio? Uno che diceva di essere professore universitario senza avere la minima conoscenza del sistema accademico!
> ...


:bacio::bacio::bacio::bacio::bacio:

Quanti baci ti avrò mandato?
Ne ho mandati più a Te che all'amante...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Se apri un thread sul fascismo mi dissanguo!Tu puoi sei nonno....


Ma è un tema molto delicato
Io sono molto imbarazzato sai?

Vedo che la storia non è affatto di moda

E nessuno legge niente...

Per esempio io sono imbarazzato in sti giorni che dicono di intitolare la festa dell'unità a De Gasperi...

Ma dei come dire il diavolo e l'acqua santa?

La cosa che mi ha colpito di più stasera è che veramente è impossibile governare e fare le opere in Italia
senzza corruzione e tangenti eh?

Neanche una dittature poteva sradicare sta cultura...

Quindi vuol dire che è proprio nel nostro dna...


----------



## Spider (23 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> :bacio::bacio::bacio::bacio::bacio:
> 
> Quanti baci ti avrò mandato?
> Ne ho mandati più a Te che all'amante...


euèèèèè!!!!
vacci piano...che sono un tipo gelosetto.


----------



## Trinità (23 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> euèèèèè!!!!
> vacci piano...che sono un tipo gelosetto.


Pardon mi metto umilmente in coda...
ciao


----------



## Trinità (23 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è un tema molto delicato
> Io sono molto imbarazzato sai?
> 
> Vedo che la storia non è affatto di moda
> ...


Aprilo che ne vediamo di cotte e di crude.....


Governare gl'italiani non è impossibile , è inutile!   B.Mussolini o G.Giolitti ??????


----------



## Spider (23 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Aprilo che ne vediamo di cotte e di crude.....
> 
> 
> *Governare gl'italiani non è impossibile* , è inutile!   B.Mussolini o G.Giolitti ??????



tranquillo... ci ha pensato il Berlusca!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (23 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Pardon mi metto umilmente in coda...
> *ciao*



per caso sei parente alla dolce Sienne?????
ciao


----------



## Spider (23 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Trinity!!!
> ti hanno chiamato TOBIA!!! *Perché lo scrivi tutto maiuscolo?*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zod (23 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è un tema molto delicato
> Io sono molto imbarazzato sai?
> 
> Vedo che la storia non è affatto di moda
> ...


Però se abolissimo il contante...


----------



## Spider (23 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Però se abolissimo il contante...



...si potrebbe sempre barattare mezza pecora,
 per una cassetta di pomodori.


----------



## Zod (23 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...si potrebbe sempre barattare mezza pecora,
> per una cassetta di pomodori.


Bisogna essere un po' pirla a barattare una mezza pecora con una cassetta di pomodori. Almeno trenta cassette.


----------



## Spider (23 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Bisogna essere un po' pirla a barattare una mezza pecora con una cassetta di pomodori. Almeno trenta cassette.



la pecora, veniva da CHernobyl...
la cassetta, dalla costiera Amalfitana.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Trinity!!!
> ...



Ma non so, secondo te perché lo fa? Lo scrive sempre tutto maiuscolo, mi incuriosisce sta cosa...

Poi anche quando mi scrive "Tu" mette la T maiuscola

comunque Trinity é buono e poi é cancerino


----------



## Spider (23 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma non so, secondo te perché lo fa? Lo scrive sempre tutto maiuscolo, mi incuriosisce sta cosa...
> 
> Poi anche quando mi scrive "Tu" mette la T maiuscola
> 
> comunque Trinity é buono e poi é cancerino



secondo me...ti vuole colpire...
oppure semplicemente 
gli si incastra la tastiera!!!
cancro-carncro...comunque non funzionano.
ci vuole uno scorpione|!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> secondo me...ti vuole colpire...
> oppure semplicemente
> gli si incastra la tastiera!!!
> cancro-carncro...comunque non funzionano.
> ci vuole uno scorpione|!!


Vero: cancro-cancro un macello cazzo 

Va bene come amicizia, ma relazioni sentimentali un macello...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma stasera il tema era il tradimento, il malaffare e compagnia bella sotto il fascismo...
> 
> E veramente non sapevo di tante cose dei signori gerarchi e ras, e ufficiali e compagnia bella
> 
> ...



ma tu, scusa bene, prima di metterti a girare con la foto del duce come santino nel portafogli, non ti eri informato su che cazzarola avesse fatto in vita?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> In effetti, quando si ha un solo neurone immerso nell'urina non ci sono tante scelte, o li si accoglie con la collana di fiori, oppure a calci in culo. Hai provato a ridurre l'acidità dell'urina?


A parte il fatto, brutto coglione, che sto cazzo di Triniscemo sta qui dalla bellezza di seicento e rotti messaggi, quindi non è esattamente il primo utente di passaggio che s'è iscritto ieri sera, ma a me non è che frega nulla se il guardone medio che lurka il forum dovesse avere timore del sottoscritto, giacchè, brutto coglione [2], io accolgo o non accolgo o cazzio o non cazzio (e tutte le sfumature possibili intermedie) gente esclusivamente in base a quello che poi finiscono per scrivere qui sopra, quindi casomai le scelte che dici non sono tanto mie quanto loro. Non è che c'è bisogno di un proforma per l'accoglienza del nuovo utente che sennò si spaventa, demente. E la cosa dei non registrati, peraltro, manco c'entra un cazzo.


----------



## Spider (23 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Hai minacciato gavettoni di urina e di conseguenza ho pensato volessi prendermi a testate, sveglione!




URCA!!!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> I toni dei singoli utenti "anziani" vanno prima di tutto capiti, come anche le varie dinamiche.
> Non è che arrivi in una nuova comunità e ti prendi lo spazio per sbraitare come un leoncino,
> ...


Ecco vedi hai preso il giusto parametro, credo che zod intendesse il nonnismo come gerarchia .. Quindi se entri qui devi dare rispetto a chi scrive prima di te ( in termini di tempo) in realtà e' un discorso condivisibile se il rispetto è reciproco in caso contrario mi arrogo il diritto di offendere chi mi ha offeso e qui entrano in gioco le varie personalità dal remissivo al cazzuto ... Sarebbe divertente epurare i vecchi post dagli insulti e verificare il vero contenuto degli stessi  verificare in realtà chi si concentra più sui primi che sui secondo ... Sia chi scrive sia chi legge


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma questo ... è il ragionamento tipico del nonnismo.
> Omertà, e baciaculo a iosa.


Ma no in generale potrebbe essere uno senso di rispetto perché si arriva in un luogo fondamentalmente sconosciuto e dovrebbe servire a capire le varie personalità ... Però c'è chi se ne frega e non è nemmeno questo del tutto sbagliato ... Siamo sempre la libero arbitrio :smile:


----------



## Zod (23 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte il fatto, brutto coglione, che sto cazzo di Triniscemo sta qui dalla bellezza di seicento e rotti messaggi, quindi non è esattamente il primo utente di passaggio che s'è iscritto ieri sera, ma a me non è che frega nulla se il guardone medio che lurka il forum dovesse avere timore del sottoscritto, giacchè, brutto coglione [2], io accolgo o non accolgo o cazzio o non cazzio (e tutte le sfumature possibili intermedie) gente esclusivamente in base a quello che poi finiscono per scrivere qui sopra, quindi casomai le scelte che dici non sono tanto mie quanto loro. Non è che c'è bisogno di un proforma per l'accoglienza del nuovo utente che sennò si spaventa, demente. E la cosa dei non registrati, peraltro, manco c'entra un cazzo.


Senti maschio dominante vaffa, ti sei palesato a sufficienza per suscitare indifferenza al tuo continuo insultare chiunque. Quando dicevi a Miss caciotta che non c'era bisogno di andare così lontano per fare volontariato, le stavi lanciando un messaggio. Tu non stai bene, perché una persona che sta bene non insulta continuamente il prossimo, non dichiara che ha sempre e comunque incondizionatamente ragione. Con un comportamento simile, nella vita reale, vivresti tra ospedali e galere, quindi sei finto. Ti sei costruito questo personaggio ad hoc che in qualunque altro forum verrebbe cacciato a calci in culo, e sopravvivi alla tua vita di merda grazie ad esso. Ti fai grande qui perché sei un nessuno nella realtà.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Se apri un thread sul fascismo mi dissanguo!*Tu puoi sei nonno....*


*
*Così non vale,,rilassati che qui non è "scienziato" nessuno


----------



## sienne (23 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma no in generale potrebbe essere uno senso di rispetto perché si arriva in un luogo fondamentalmente sconosciuto e dovrebbe servire a capire le varie personalità ... Però c'è chi se ne frega e non è nemmeno questo del tutto sbagliato ... Siamo sempre la libero arbitrio :smile:



Ciao

ma certo che lo puoi fare, figurati ... ma poi non lamentarti e non so quanto,
se non corrisponde esattamente a ciò che ti aspettavi ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Senti maschio dominante vaffa, ti sei palesato a sufficienza per suscitare indifferenza al tuo continuo insultare chiunque. Quando dicevi a Miss caciotta che non c'era bisogno di andare così lontano per fare volontariato, le stavi lanciando un messaggio. Tu non stai bene, perché una persona che sta bene non insulta continuamente il prossimo, non dichiara che ha sempre e comunque incondizionatamente ragione. Con un comportamento simile, nella vita reale, vivresti tra ospedali e galere, quindi sei finto. Ti sei costruito questo personaggio ad hoc che in qualunque altro forum verrebbe cacciato a calci in culo, e sopravvivi alla tua vita di merda grazie ad esso. Ti fai grande qui perché sei un nessuno nella realtà.


A Caciotta stavo lanciando il messaggio che andare a Gaza a prendersi colpi di mortaio alla cazzo di cane non è esattamente la maniera migliore per fare volontariato (e non era manco difficile da capire, nè il concetto nè il messaggio, ma ovviamente che te lo dico a fare), mentre TU, palese imbecille, all'inizio ti sei lanciato entusiasticamente appoggiandola tout-court (E' QUASI COME UNA LAUREA! EHHHHHHHHH!!!) che manco avevi capito un cazzo salvo poi correggere il tiro quando ti sei reso conto che per lo più le stavano dicendo più o meno tutti la stessa cosa da farlocco stupido quale sei. Tipo. Nella vita reale sto discretamente bene, grazie. E se ti becco sull'A14 in autogrill giuro che ti compro pure le Fruit Joy.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma certo che lo puoi fare, figurati ... ma poi non lamentarti e non so quanto,
> se non corrisponde esattamente a ciò che ti aspettavi ...
> ...


Si è lamentato Trinità ? Deve essermi sfuggito :smile:


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2014)

ma allora è vero che jb assomiglia a lino banfi:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma allora è vero che jb assomiglia a lino banfi:rotfl:


E quindi tu saresti la mia Edwige?


----------



## Zod (23 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A Caciotta stavo lanciando il messaggio che andare a Gaza a prendersi colpi di mortaio alla cazzo di cane non è esattamente la maniera migliore per fare volontariato (e non era manco difficile da capire, nè il concetto nè il messaggio, ma ovviamente che te lo dico a fare), mentre TU, palese imbecille, all'inizio ti sei lanciato entusiasticamente appoggiandola tout-court (E' QUASI COME UNA LAUREA! EHHHHHHHHH!!!) che manco avevi capito un cazzo salvo poi correggere il tiro quando ti sei reso conto che per lo più le stavano dicendo più o meno tutti la stessa cosa da farlocco stupido quale sei. Tipo. Nella vita reale sto discretamente bene, grazie. E se ti becco sull'A14 in autogrill giuro che ti compro pure le Fruit Joy.


Io ho trattato Caciotta da persona adulta, non l'ho presa a insulti come hai fatto tu, che per poco voleva farsi bannare. Le ho anche fornito delle informazioni. Io non parto dall'idea che le persone siano stupide come sei solito fare tu, che probabilmente sei abituato a te stesso e agisci di conseguenza.


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quindi tu saresti la mia Edwige?


sì, in pensione


----------



## Spider (23 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quindi tu saresti la mia Edwige?



bada...
lei è una SPIDER'S ANGELS.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Io ho trattato Caciotta da persona adulta, non l'ho presa a insulti come hai fatto tu, che per poco voleva farsi bannare. Le ho anche fornito delle informazioni. Io non parto dall'idea che le persone siano stupide come sei solito fare tu, che probabilmente sei abituato a te stesso e agisci di conseguenza.


Io parto dall'idea che le persone sono come sono, e se hai trattato Caciotta da adulta (E' MEGLIO DI UNA LAUREA!!!) hai evidentemente sbagliato.  Quando dico TU SEI STUPIDO lo dico A TE. Non tutto l'universo. TU.


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> bada...
> lei è una SPIDER'S ANGELS.


no, sono solo un angel:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, in pensione


Quindi più che spiarti dal bucco della serratura mentre di fai la doccia dovrei farti le spugnature. Bell'affare.


----------



## Spider (23 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, sono solo un angel:mrgreen:



non sei più... Spiderina????:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Spider (23 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi più che spiarti dal bucco della serratura mentre di fai la doccia dovrei farti le spugnature. Bell'affare.



...per non parlare di quando ..gli devi mettere la crema per le emorroidi.


----------



## Zod (23 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io parto dall'idea che le persone sono come sono, e se hai trattato Caciotta da adulta (E' MEGLIO DI UNA LAUREA!!!) hai evidentemente sbagliato.  Quando dico TU SEI STUPIDO lo dico A TE. Non tutto l'universo. TU.


Caciotta ha 27 anni ed è adulta e vaccinata. Tu ne hai 40 e passa ma non mi viene di dire altrettanto. Le persone adulte non si rapportano così al prossimo, a meno che non abbiano problemi.

Dai dello svantaggiato, stupido, coglione a mezzo forum. Ogni thread a cui partecipi si trasforma in flame per via del tuo comportamento. Hai ammesso tu stesso di essere un dito nel culo. Quello che non è chiaro sono le ragioni. Al forum questo atteggiamento non è utile, lo è per te? Probabilmente si, quando non si è nessuno nella vita reale si cerca di essere qualcuno in quella virtuale, e a far pagare gli altri i soprusi ricevuti, tanto qui sei nascosto bene.


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...per non parlare di quando ..gli devi mettere la crema per le emorroidi.


a parte che sarebbe le devi mettere in questo sabato piovoso cominiciamo con il mandarti subito a cagare.


----------



## Spider (23 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a parte che sarebbe le devi mettere in questo sabato piovoso *cominiciamo* con il mandarti subito a cagare.



ahahahahahah

da me c'è un sole che spacca le pietre...
sempre fortunato, io.

mi mandi un bacetto?


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2014)

qua è in arrivo un mezzo tornado....chi ha rubato l'estate?
speriamo che non faccia troppi danni


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Caciotta ha 27 anni ed è adulta e vaccinata. Tu ne hai 40 e passa ma non mi viene di dire altrettanto. Le persone adulte non si rapportano così al prossimo, a meno che non abbiano problemi.
> 
> Dai dello svantaggiato, stupido, coglione a mezzo forum. Ogni thread a cui partecipi si trasforma in flame per via del tuo comportamento. Hai ammesso tu stesso di essere un dito nel culo. Quello che non è chiaro sono le ragioni. Al forum questo atteggiamento non è utile, lo è per te? Probabilmente si, quando non si è nessuno nella vita reale si cerca di essere qualcuno in quella virtuale, e a far pagare gli altri i soprusi ricevuti, tanto qui sei nascosto bene.


Ma quale utilità del forum Ultron? Ma tu parli di utilità al forum (...) quando ti sto semplicemente, banalmente sul cazzo io perchè ti ammacco ogni tanto quell'arrugginito culo di latta e manco sei così onesto da dirlo chiaramente? A cosa sarai mai utile un imbecille tipo te al forum, oltre a qualche genialata sui tre post massimo al giorno per utente, alla regole di condotta sull'approccio coi nuovi utenti (tipo prontuario d'approccio alle razze pre curvatura alla Star Trek) ed alle migliaia di stupidaggini che scrivi ovunque qui sopra, non ultima che Caciotta che dice di non aver paura delle bombe è adulta e vaccinata (BRAVA E' QUASI MEGLIO DI UNA LAUREA!!!) ed uno che gli scrive ma dove cazzo vai che non sai di che parli invece no, è cattivissimo, tratta male tutti, frustrato e fallito e sicuramente NON ADULTO. Ma vaffanculo, dai. Impiastro.


----------



## Spider (23 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> qua è in arrivo un mezzo tornado....chi ha rubato l'estate?
> speriamo che non faccia troppi danni



oggi, mi sento tanto tanto un MINNIE'S BOYS.


----------



## Zod (23 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale utilità del forum Ultron? Ma tu parli di utilità al forum (...) quando ti sto semplicemente, banalmente sul cazzo io perchè ti ammacco ogni tanto quell'arrugginito culo di latta e manco sei così onesto da dirlo chiaramente? A cosa sarai mai utile un imbecille tipo te al forum, oltre a qualche genialata sui tre post massimo al giorno per utente, alla regole di condotta sull'approccio coi nuovi utenti (tipo prontuario d'approccio alle razze pre curvatura alla Star Trek) ed alle migliaia di stupidaggini che scrivi ovunque qui sopra, non ultima che Caciotta che dice di non aver paura delle bombe è adulta e vaccinata (BRAVA E' QUASI MEGLIO DI UNA LAUREA!!!) ed uno che gli scrive ma dove cazzo vai che non sai di che parli invece no, è cattivissimo, tratta male tutti, frustrato e fallito e sicuramente NON ADULTO. Ma vaffanculo, dai. Impiastro.


Non è sano e adulto il tuo modo di rapportarti. Avresti potuto esprimere gli stessi concetti a Caciotta senza insultarla e senza trattarla da bambina. Il rispetto è alla base della comunicazione. Tu comunicando in quel modo non trasmetti concetti, ma solo arroganza, saccenza e frustrazione.


----------



## free (23 Agosto 2014)

comunque la caciotta a gaza non ci deve andare, ieri hanno fatto fuori delle presunte spie con l'incitamento della gente:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non è sano e adulto il tuo modo di rapportarti. Avresti potuto esprimere gli stessi concetti a Caciotta senza insultarla e senza trattarla da bambina. Il rispetto è alla base della comunicazione. Tu comunicando in quel modo non trasmetti concetti, ma solo arroganza, saccenza e frustrazione.


Ma quello sano e adulto saresti tu? Ahahahaaahahaahahahahahaahhahaahhaah! Muoio cazzo, senti questo, AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2014)

*Zod*



Zod ha detto:


> Dare la propria opinione è legittimo finchè si rispetta la controparte. A volte mi stupisci Sienne. Se Trinità esprimendosi correttamente e rispettosamente riceve insulti da Joey e Oscuro, tu prendi le parti di Oscuro e Joey come fossimo io e Trinità ad aver provocato. Io ho solo rilevato della cattiveria ed ho replicato, ma non perché Trinita. E se Trinità mi sta sul cazzo, invece di dirglielo pubblicamente accorandomi ad altri, o intimandolo di tacere perché è nuovo e non si deve permettere di replicare ai "nonni", lo ignoro o gli scrivo un pv. Tu invece sostieni che il nonnismo è lecito, che il rosso dato a Oscuro va discusso quando dare rossi e verdi fa parte del sistema di moderazione. Io non chiedo spiegazioni per i rossi e per i verdi, chi li dà avrà le sue ragioni, e francamente me ne infischio.
> 
> "conta solo ciò che è scritto" non è darsi la zappa sui piedi, perché in ultima analisi è proprio quello che conta, non le interpretazioni. Altrimenti rivediamo anche tutte le interpretazioni su quanto scritto dal Conte, che ti sta tanto antipatico, e ribaltiamo la frittata a piacimento.



Prendila come la mia ultima replica prima di mandarti affanculo di brutto.Trintità,ha ricevuto insulti da oscuro dopo aver dato un rosso ad oscuro inutile,il post era purtoppo molto serio....e dopo aver insultato jb.Non è questione di nonnismo,è questione di educazione,e mi son beccato del mafioso da te,stai andando oltre...troppo.E non mi frega cazzo se quando trascenderò ci sarà che dirà che oscuro è sempre il solito....perchè con te zod sto pazientando parecchio,ti sto dando spiegazioni di ogni topo,ma mi stai veramente sguainando il cazzo.


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2014)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> e allora come mai Oscuro che difendi tanto ha cambiato idea su alcuni utenti più di una volta?
> 
> comunque a me Spider piace molto, è romantico ma un po' fuori di testa, sangue caldo, sa quello che vuole (sua moglie), un bel mix per come lo vedo io



I comportamenti di certi utenti hanno fatto si che cambiassi la mia opinione.Mi sembra da intelligenti no?più intelligente difendere chi agisce malissimo solo perchè nostro amico?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tu, scusa bene, prima di metterti a girare con la foto del duce come santino nel portafogli, non ti eri informato su che cazzarola avesse fatto in vita?


COsa vuoi che ti dica
NOn avevo mai visto ste cose...
Del resto sono cose a cui si ha accesso da poco...

Cioè la storia non si fa con le dicerie

ma con i documenti

Ecco perchè fu fatto fora Matteotti
quello andava in parlamento con le prove dei misfatti...

Però quella foto mi ha protetto...
Il massimo fu quando passai in mezzo in via zamboni...tra la polizia e gli studenti...
facendo un gesto con il braccio e dicendo...ma perdioooooooooooooooo...

Passo ed entro in facoltà...
mi giro e vedo la parapiglia...

La scena fu ripresa da tg2...e mia madre mi vide...al tg...


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2014)

*Spiede*



Spider ha detto:


> si potrebbe dire esattamente il contrario,
> visto che gli è stato dato del coglione...
> neanche l'imbecille che lo ha fatto,
> lo conosce abbastanza bene.



Spieder...trinità e di vicenza...appena entra legge della questione fra me e il conte..e mi da un rosso su una cosa seria chi è che provoca?ma sei di vicenza pure tu?ti ripeto,se a te sta bene che due cialtroni infamino la nostra città ok,ma non scassarmi il cazzo se reagisco.:up:


----------



## sienne (23 Agosto 2014)

Ciao


perché non chiedi direttamente a Trinità del perché di quel rosso?

Che si spieghi in base a quale criterio l'ha dato ... 



sienne


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2014)

*No*



Trinità ha detto:


> E' quello che penso.Basta così.
> Mi hanno chiamato TOBIA, Gnaurizio, mo chi è sto stermy?
> Mi piace questo forum e quando non lavoro se posso leggo e cerco di partecipare, dimmi cosa c'è di male.
> La maleducazione mi è sempre sgradita, qualcuno la predica come un successo, io dissento da questo modo di
> ...




Coglionazzo sai bene che quel rosso era per altri motivi....ma voi di vicenza pensate di essere così furbi ed invece siete tutti coglioni e cornuti.Ripeto sei un coglione e tale resti.


----------



## Nicka (23 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> perché non chiedi direttamente a Trinità del perché di quel rosso?
> ...


Trinità ha già detto che non dirà il motivo per cui ha dato quel rosso...se poi si chiariscono per i fatti loro ben venga...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spieder...trinità e di vicenza...appena entra legge della questione fra me e il conte..e mi da un rosso su una cosa seria chi è che provoca?ma sei di vicenza pure tu?ti ripeto,se a te sta bene che due cialtroni infamino la nostra città ok,ma non scassarmi il cazzo se reagisco.:up:


Ma non è di Vicenza! Dove l'ha detto che è di Vicenza?

ma poi perché chiami Spider Spieder o Spiede? 




Ps per JB: Scusa l'ignoranza ma chi sarebbe Ultron? Perché Zod é diventato Ultron?


----------



## sienne (23 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Trinità ha già detto che non dirà il motivo per cui ha dato quel rosso...se poi si chiariscono per i fatti loro ben venga...



Ciao

questa l'ho persa. Mi scuso.

Però, se ti dò un calcio e non ti dico il perché ... 
mi sembra ovvio che poi mi guardi storto ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2014)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> perché non chiedi direttamente a Trinità del perché di quel rosso?
> ...



Sienne trinità e di vicenza....e fa pappa e ciccia con il conte,secondo te il rosso era per un post fottutamente serio o per altro?Trintità si è mosso a rompere il cazzo all'utente sbagliato


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prendila come la mia ultima replica prima di mandarti affanculo di brutto.Trintità,ha ricevuto insulti da oscuro dopo aver dato un rosso ad oscuro inutile,il post era purtoppo molto serio....e dopo aver insultato jb.Non è questione di nonnismo,è questione di educazione,e mi son beccato del mafioso da te,stai andando oltre...troppo.E non mi frega cazzo se quando trascenderò ci sarà che dirà che oscuro è sempre il solito....perchè con te zod sto pazientando parecchio,ti sto dando spiegazioni di ogni topo,ma mi stai veramente *sguainando il cazzo*.


Questa é bellissima. La devo aggiungere al mio elenco insieme all'annientamento anale


----------



## Nicka (23 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questa l'ho persa. Mi scuso.
> 
> ...


Anche a me aveva scritto che gli aveva dato fastidio una cosa che avevo scritto (una cosa mia, su di me) e quando gli ho chiesto di spiegarmelo mi ha detto "non te lo dirò e basta"...
Si vede che è così...allora a me le persone che, appunto, danno calci e non ti spiegano il motivo mi stanno sulle balle...
Il dialogo dov'è? A questo punto preferibile chi offende ma ti dice per filo e per segno le motivazioni per le quali lo fa...


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2014)

*Clem*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma non è di Vicenza! Dove l'ha detto che è di Vicenza?
> 
> ma poi perché chiami Spider Spieder o Spiede?
> 
> ...



Mi sembra di ricordare che sia del nord comunque...


----------



## free (23 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> I comportamenti di certi utenti hanno fatto si che cambiassi la mia opinione.Mi sembra da intelligenti no?più intelligente difendere chi agisce malissimo solo perchè nostro amico?



sì da intelligenti e ricchi di energie
io ad es. non ne ho per difendere tutti i miei amici


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Trinità ha già detto che non dirà il motivo per cui ha dato quel rosso...se poi si chiariscono per i fatti loro ben venga...



Ma ci mancherebbe,sti cazzo del rosso,ma se cerchi rogne....le trovi...e trintà le ha trovate.


----------



## Nicka (23 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Questa é bellissima. La devo aggiungere al mio elenco insieme all'annientamento anale


_...e l'Oscuro si accingeva all'annientamento anale del suo nemico sguainando il cazzo..._

Un possibile incipit degno di nota!!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spieder...trinità e di vicenza...appena entra legge della questione fra me e il conte..e mi da un rosso su una cosa seria chi è che provoca?ma sei di vicenza pure tu?ti ripeto,se a te sta bene che due cialtroni infamino la nostra città ok,ma non scassarmi il cazzo se reagisco.:up:


Allora Il tempo 
è un noto quotidiano
leghista e razzista vero?

Guarda che io ho postato un articolo
apparso nel quotidiano il Tempo.

Che appunto è edito a Vicenza.

toh leggi la risposta del sottomarino

http://www.iltempo.it/roma-capitale...a-e-pericolosa-marino-no-allarmismi-1.1163452


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra di ricordare che sia del nord comunque...


Ma anche io sono del nord però amo i sudisti!!


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Questa é bellissima. La devo aggiungere al mio elenco insieme all'annientamento anale


come avviene l'annientamento anale?


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Anche a me aveva scritto che gli aveva dato fastidio una cosa che avevo scritto (una cosa mia, su di me) e quando gli ho chiesto di spiegarmelo mi ha detto "non te lo dirò e basta"...
> Si vede che è così...allora a me le persone che, appunto, danno calci e non ti spiegano il motivo mi stanno sulle balle...
> Il dialogo dov'è? A questo punto preferibile chi offende ma ti dice per filo e per segno le motivazioni per le quali lo fa...



Ah ecco,trinità agisce così,e poi se gli dai del coglione non va bene?:rotfl:tipico dei coglioni.In quanto a Zod,secondo zod sarei:AMICO DEI GESTORI,MAFIOSO,AGGRESSIVO E PROVOCATORE....ed io continuo ad essere educatello,cerco di spiegare, ma NULLA, mi sta DESALINIZZANDO LA GUAINA DEI COGLIONI CON INTERESSAMENTO DEI CORPI CAVERNOSI... spesso e volentieri....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Agosto 2014)

Ma poi basta con sto nord e sud! Siamo tutti fratelli e sorelle d'Italia! Amiamoci!


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2014)

*vai*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora Il tempo
> è un noto quotidiano
> leghista e razzista vero?
> 
> ...



Vai a lavorare coglione


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> sì da intelligenti e ricchi di energie
> io ad es. non ne ho per difendere tutti i miei amici



Se i tuoi amici sono come il conte capisco....impresa ardua.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spieder...trinità e di vicenza...appena entra legge della questione fra me e il conte..e mi da un rosso su una cosa seria chi è che provoca?ma sei di vicenza pure tu?ti ripeto,se a te sta bene che due cialtroni infamino la nostra città ok,ma non scassarmi il cazzo se reagisco.:up:


http://www.iltempo.it/roma-capitale...tm_source=twitterfeed&localLinksEnabled=false

Cioè è il Tempo che pubblica ste robe....

Il notissimo giornale di Umberto Bossi!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come avviene l'annientamento anale?


Non so ma Oscuro aveva detto che quando la Chiara dice le parolacce la prenderebbe a schiaffi col pisello e per finire le  annienterebbe l'ampolla anale (cit)


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> _...e l'Oscuro si accingeva all'annientamento anale del suo nemico sguainando il cazzo..._
> 
> Un possibile incipit degno di nota!!



Se siete a corto di cultura non è problema mio...


----------



## sienne (23 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Anche a me aveva scritto che gli aveva dato fastidio una cosa che avevo scritto (una cosa mia, su di me) e quando gli ho chiesto di spiegarmelo mi ha detto "non te lo dirò e basta"...
> Si vede che è così...allora a me le persone che, appunto, danno calci e non ti spiegano il motivo mi stanno sulle balle...
> Il dialogo dov'è? A questo punto preferibile chi offende ma ti dice per filo e per segno le motivazioni per le quali lo fa...



Ciao


perché far notare allora che qualcosa ha dato fastidio? 
Se poi non si vuole dire cosa ... A che cappero serve? 
Non capisco questa motivazione ... e mi annoia, a dire il vero. 

Anche io preferisco che le cose chiare, anche se crude e forti ... 


sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Agosto 2014)

Basta con sta contrapposizione nord e sud! Basta! Basta! Basta!


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2014)

auspico la pace nel mondo e l'annientamento anale!


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.iltempo.it/roma-capitale...tm_source=twitterfeed&localLinksEnabled=false
> 
> Cioè è il Tempo che pubblica ste robe....
> 
> Il notissimo giornale di Umberto Bossi!



Bello:rotfl: Roma è grande è ha tanti problemi,tu vivi in un paesino di merda l'unico problema che hai è in mezzo alle gambe,un problemino....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vai a lavorare coglione


http://www.iltempo.it/roma-capitale...se&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2014)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> perché far notare allora che qualcosa ha dato fastidio?
> ...



Crude e forti?io ci metto la faccia  sempre....!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Agosto 2014)

Roma capoccia der monno infame!


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.iltempo.it/roma-capitale...se&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook




Oggi in chiesa nessuna messa?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2014)

*Si*

Spider ASCARO INFAME!


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2014)

ma se ghe pensu alua rivedu u ma, vedu la a fuge e a ciassa d'annunsià
allua mi pensu ancun de riturnà a possà e osse ou è mee madunnaa


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spider ASCARO INFAME!


Perché? Cos'ha fatto?


----------



## Nicka (23 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se siete a corto di cultura non è problema mio...


E' che io non sono laureata...mi scusasse!!!


----------



## free (23 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se i tuoi amici sono come il conte capisco....impresa ardua.



vabbè ho pure l'insegnante di sostegno, mi aiuterà lui ben sicuramente


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bello:rotfl: Roma è grande è ha tanti problemi,tu vivi in un paesino di merda l'unico problema che hai è in mezzo alle gambe,un problemino....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E allora chi è che infama le città dove abitano gli utenti?
Io o te?


Ahn vero la tua è goliardia....

ahn vero....

Adesso vado a suonare l'organo nella basilica di San Palladio



e gli angeli del canova mi girano le pagine...


----------



## Nicka (23 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> perché far notare allora che qualcosa ha dato fastidio?
> ...


Perchè si vuole infastidire forse...e perchè forse non si è in grado di tenere un discorso, non saprei...
Se io dico qualcosa che ti dà fastidio mi fa piacere che me lo fai notare e parliamo della cosa, così ci spieghiamo. Se mi dici "non te lo dico" ti rispondo "gnè gnè" così da sentirci tutti quanti all'asilo...


----------



## free (23 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè si vuole infastidire forse...e perchè forse non si è in grado di tenere un discorso, non saprei...
> Se io dico qualcosa che ti dà fastidio mi fa piacere che me lo fai notare e parliamo della cosa, così ci spieghiamo. Se mi dici "non te lo dico" ti rispondo "gnè gnè" così da sentirci tutti quanti all'asilo...



oddio mi ricorda tanto il mio rosso impiccione e infantile, sono commossa


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2014)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora chi è che infama le città dove abitano gli utenti?
> Io o te?
> 
> 
> ...



No, la mia con te non è goliardia a me fai schifo veramente...,meglio in chiesa che in piazza vero conte?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (23 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> oddio mi ricorda tanto il mio rosso impiccione e infantile, sono commossa


Eh!? Non ho mica capito! :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2014)

*Ma*



free ha detto:


> vabbè ho pure l'insegnante di sostegno, mi aiuterà lui ben sicuramente



Il conte è un caso disperato....


----------



## free (23 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh!? Non ho mica capito! :mrgreen:



è il ritratto del povero rosso solingo (quasi) che mi ha dato un'utente, PRIMA del calo dell'anonimato


----------



## free (23 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il conte è un caso disperato....



anche il mio insegnante di sostegno:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (23 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè si vuole infastidire forse...e perchè forse non si è in grado di tenere un discorso, non saprei...
> Se io dico qualcosa che ti dà fastidio mi fa piacere che me lo fai notare e parliamo della cosa, così ci spieghiamo. Se mi dici "non te lo dico" ti rispondo "gnè gnè" così da sentirci tutti quanti all'asilo...



Ciao

e noi ... ancora più fessi, ad andarci dietro ... :rotfl:... 

e da lasciar perdere ...  ... una volta capito. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2014)

*Cionte*

Ti son rimasti solo i tuoi patetici rossi...:rotfl:ti ho ridotto un cencio,come una scoreggia davanti il ventilatore,inviso a quasi tutti,chi ti da del mezzouomo, chi del coglione,che della stramaledetta testa di cazzo,chi dell'ambiguo,che crollo,non puoi neanche mandarmi mp di insulti...:rotfl::rotfl:ti ho confinato al buio,e forse ancora non è finita...sei ai margini caro conte,gioca pure con in tuoi rossi...gioca gioca...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2014)

*free*



free ha detto:


> anche il mio insegnante di sostegno:mrgreen:



Non confondere i due per favore.


----------



## free (23 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non confondere i due per favore.



difendi il mio insegnante di sostegno? allora temo che per la proprietà transitiva ti tocchi difendere anche me, bel casino


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2014)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> difendi il mio insegnante di sostegno? allora temo che per la proprietà transitiva ti tocchi difendere anche me, bel casino



Io non difendo nessuno,difendo solo i giusti principi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Agosto 2014)

Oscuro, maledetto terrone col cervello che non riesce a far da contraltare al cazzo: la pianti di infamare  Vicenza? Si vede proprio che non hai mai assaggiato le chiappe di una vicentina doc, ma che vuoi.... Ti diverti a sottoutilizzare il tuo cazzo sguainato con sciacquette chiacchierone e musicisti da sagra piuttosto che incrociarlo con le mutande giuste, da perfetto minchione quale sei.


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2014)

*No*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Oscuro, maledetto terrone col cervello che non riesce a far da contraltare al cazzo: la pianti di infamare  Vicenza? Si vede proprio che non hai mai assaggiato le chiappe di una vicentina doc, ma che vuoi.... Ti diverti a sottoutilizzare il tuo cazzo sguainato con sciacquette chiacchierone e musicisti da sagra piuttosto che incrociarlo con le mutande giuste, da perfetto minchione quale sei.




Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ancora....ancoraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## free (23 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non difendo nessuno,difendo solo i giusti principi.



io pure, almeno quello che è logico per me


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2014)

*free*



free ha detto:


> io pure, almeno quello che è logico per me



Si, hai solo un problema di oggettività....succede!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2014)

*Siiii*

Al conte...gli scrivi di piazze sparisce....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (23 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, hai solo un problema di oggettività....succede!:mrgreen:



osti non parlare con me che l'infantile impicciona ti sta sgridando!
adesso mi mette rosso come per stermy


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2014)

*free*



free ha detto:


> osti non parlare con me che l'infantile impicciona ti sta sgridando!
> adesso mi mette rosso come per stermy



Sgridato?mi becco insulti ben più gravi....a cominciare dal terrone...:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma no in generale potrebbe essere uno senso di rispetto perché si arriva in un luogo fondamentalmente sconosciuto e dovrebbe servire a capire le varie personalità ... Però c'è chi se ne frega e non è nemmeno questo del tutto sbagliato ... Siamo sempre la libero arbitrio :smile:


Rispondo a te ma a tanti, in realtà, senza quotare.
Ma cosa c'entra il rispetto?!!
Qui mi sembra davvero che si stia scadendo di livello.
Io entro in un forum di cucina, leggo un po', dico la mia sul soffritto, mi dicono che non conosco neanche l'ABC del soffritto? Chi se ne frega, vado in un altro forum d cucina o decido che insisto sul mio ottimo soffritto o decido che i forum di cucina non sono per me.
Non è che devo rispettare quelli che scrivono di soffritto da tanto tempo e si conoscono e si vantano i rispettivi soffritti, neppure loro devono per forza dirmi che il mio £è buono ma" per delicatezza per farmi rimanere.
Ogni ambiente ha un tono e, per riallacciarmi all'esempio del bar di qualcuno, io entro in un bar e bevo il mio caffè, se mi piace ci torno, se no, no. Non mi lamento che parlano forte o che bevono la birra e a me non piace ma neppure mi dicono loro che devo bere birra piuttosto che caffè. 
Il rispetto e il nonnismo, mafia e militare, non c'entrano proprio nulla. Questa non è un'organizzazione di alcun tipo, figuriamoci se di stampo criminale, né un servizio obbligatorio.


----------



## free (23 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sgridato?mi becco insulti ben più gravi....a cominciare dal terrone...:rotfl:


vabbè, ma sgridava te per insultare di sponda me, da brava impicciona

comunque anch'io ho una bella collezione di insulti, la vuoi vedere??


----------



## free (23 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rispondo a te ma a tanti, in realtà, senza quotare.
> Ma cosa c'entra il rispetto?!!
> Qui mi sembra davvero che si stia scadendo di livello.
> Io entro in un forum di cucina, leggo un po', dico la mia sul soffritto, mi dicono che non conosco neanche l'ABC del soffritto? Chi se ne frega, vado in un altro forum d cucina o decido che insisto sul mio ottimo soffritto o decido che i forum di cucina non sono per me.
> ...



ok, agli ordini signora comandante!

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rispondo a te ma a tanti, in realtà, senza quotare.
> Ma cosa c'entra il rispetto?!!
> Qui mi sembra davvero che si stia scadendo di livello.
> Io entro in un forum di cucina, leggo un po', dico la mia sul soffritto, mi dicono che non conosco neanche l'ABC del soffritto? Chi se ne frega, vado in un altro forum d cucina o decido che insisto sul mio ottimo soffritto o decido che i forum di cucina non sono per me.
> ...


Ok ma se entri in forum o in un bar non è che appelli il prossimo : ohi brutti stronzi ... Ect :smile: Ne si presume gli altri appena ti vedono entrare ti devono insultare tanto per :smileoi ovvio se uno appena entro mi insulta scelgo : me ne vado o resto ignorando o lo insulto scendendo e sottolineo scendendo al suo livello coscientemente...poi qui che non ci sia nessuna organizzazione sono d'accordo :smile:ci mancherebbe :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti son rimasti solo i tuoi patetici rossi...:rotfl:ti ho ridotto un cencio,come una scoreggia davanti il ventilatore,inviso a quasi tutti,chi ti da del mezzouomo, chi del coglione,che della stramaledetta testa di cazzo,chi dell'ambiguo,che crollo,non puoi neanche mandarmi mp di insulti...:rotfl::rotfl:ti ho confinato al buio,e forse ancora non è finita...sei ai margini caro conte,gioca pure con in tuoi rossi...gioca gioca...:rotfl::rotfl:


Beh sugli mp
è una mia scelta
Ho cancellato tutto e chiuso la messaggistica privata

perchè appunto i conti non mi tornano...

Ahn vero
ANch'io ho tutti i tuoi mp di insulti eh?

eheheheehehehe...

ALlora che andiamo dal giudice a fare leggere eh?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi più che spiarti dal bucco della serratura mentre di fai la doccia dovrei farti le spugnature. Bell'affare.


:rotfl::rotfl: vi adoro quando fate Raimondo e Sandra.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spieder...trinità e di vicenza...appena entra legge della questione fra me e il conte..e mi da un rosso su una cosa seria chi è che provoca?ma sei di vicenza pure tu?ti ripeto,se a te sta bene che due cialtroni infamino la nostra città ok,ma non scassarmi il cazzo se reagisco.:up:


Trinità e' di Vicenza ... ? Oggi è la giornata delle info :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se ghe pensu alua rivedu u ma, vedu la a fuge e a ciassa d'annunsià
> allua mi pensu ancun de riturnà a possà e osse ou è mee madunnaa


:smile:


----------



## sienne (23 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cosa sono io?


Ho messo "cocciuto" tra virgolette. Intendo, che rimani fisso sulla tua linea ...
su quell'aspetto che noti ... e pretendi che si capisca subito. Un po' impaziente.
In questo sei "cocciuto". A volte, forse, fare due passi indietro per far capire ...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok ma se entri in forum o in un bar non è che appelli il prossimo : ohi brutti stronzi ... Ect :smile: Ne si presume gli altri appena ti vedono entrare ti devono insultare tanto per :smileoi ovvio se uno appena entro mi insulta scelgo : me ne vado o resto ignorando o lo insulto scendendo e sottolineo scendendo al suo livello coscientemente...poi qui che non ci sia nessuna organizzazione sono d'accordo :smile:ci mancherebbe :smile:


Se uno entra e grida "Brutti stronzi!" la cosa più normale da pensare è che sia ubriaco o matto o matto e ubriaco. 
Gli altri reagiscono come gli pare. Ci sarà chi gli risponde e chi gli darà un pugno. Nel bar chiamerei le forze dell'ordine, in un luogo virtuale, aspetto che smettano perché le reazioni, che io trovo incongrue, sono sempre virtuali.
E' il parlare da un lato di nonnisno e dall'altra di rispetto che mi pare fuori luogo, proprio perché siamo nel virtuale.


----------



## sienne (23 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se uno entra e grida "Brutti stronzi!" la cosa più normale da pensare è che sia ubriaco o matto o matto e ubriaco.
> Gli altri reagiscono come gli pare. Ci sarà chi gli risponde e chi gli darà un pugno. Nel bar chiamerei le forze dell'ordine, in un luogo virtuale, aspetto che smettano perché le reazioni, che io trovo incongrue, sono sempre virtuali.
> E' il parlare da un lato di nonnisno e dall'altra di rispetto che mi pare fuori luogo, proprio perché siamo nel virtuale.



Ciao

Gli approcci con i nuovi utenti sono differenti, vedi Stark vs Suino ad esempio, 
perciò, non è che saltiamo come delle belve sui nuovi arrivati ... è tutto una questione 
del percepire le modalità e portare le proprie, senza "impostazione" ... da ambo le parti. 
Ora, in questo riconosco del "rispetto" ... in quanto considero il mio interlocutore ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Gli approcci con i nuovi utenti sono differenti, vedi Stark vs Suino ad esempio,
> perciò, non è che saltiamo come delle belve sui nuovi arrivati ... è tutto una questione
> ...


In questo senso condivido.
Ma sai "rispetto" a volte suona in altri post come mafioso e ho chiarito la mia posizione che è simile alla tua.
Chiamiamola educazione e adeguamento al tono del luogo virtuale. Ma non c'entra nulla con il considerare meglio chi ha più anzianità.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se uno entra e grida "Brutti stronzi!" la cosa più normale da pensare è che sia ubriaco o matto o matto e ubriaco. Gli altri reagiscono come gli pare. Ci sarà chi gli risponde e chi gli darà un pugno. Nel bar chiamerei le forze dell'ordine, in un luogo virtuale, aspetto che smettano perché le reazioni, che io trovo incongrue, sono sempre virtuali.E' il parlare da un lato di nonnisno e dall'altra di rispetto che mi pare fuori luogo, proprio perché siamo nel virtuale.


Sul nonnismo sono di accordo sul rispetto ma ti dirò in casi estremi la mancanza di rispetto ha generato reazioni a catena tanto da indurre l'autorità giudiziaria ad intervenire ed indagare quindi insomma eviterei di fare del rispetto qualcosa di superfluo


----------



## sienne (23 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In questo senso condivido.
> Ma sai "rispetto" a volte suona in altri post come mafioso e ho chiarito la mia posizione che è simile alla tua.
> Chiamiamola educazione e adeguamento al tono del luogo virtuale. Ma non c'entra nulla con il considerare meglio chi ha più anzianità.



Ciao

Perfetto. Capito. 

L'aspetto dell'anzianità, per come è spiegato nel dizionario, in effetti, non lo vedo proprio. 
Però è normale se uno nuovo arriva e lancia un giudizio che non condivido su di te, ad esempio,
non mi metto a fare tanti grilli di "anzianità" ... ma mi prendo il diritto di dire, che ti conosco meglio,
e che prima di giudicare, forse sarebbe più adeguato imparare a conoscere l'altro ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sul nonnismo sono di accordo sul rispetto ma ti dirò in casi estremi la mancanza di rispetto ha generato reazioni a catena tanto da indurre l'autorità giudiziaria ad intervenire ed indagare quindi insomma eviterei di fare del rispetto qualcosa di superfluo


 non ho capito.
Comunque è chiaro che gli uomini fanno spesso così [video=youtube;S5LbWfcwpnM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5LbWfcwpnM[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2014)

*O così*

[video=youtube;b_0fTfzVa4s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_0fTfzVa4s[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> non ho capito.
> Comunque è chiaro che gli uomini fanno spesso così [video=youtube;S5LbWfcwpnM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5LbWfcwpnM[/video]


Io non sto parlando di rispetto omertoso ovvero sia deferente  :rotfl:Ma di rispetto =Sentimento che porta a riconoscere i diritti, il decoro, la dignità e la personalità stessa di qualcuno, e quindi ad astenersi da ogni manifestazione che possa offenderli:mrgreen: Qui pro quo?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io non sto parlando di rispetto omertoso ovvero sia deferente  :rotfl:Ma di rispetto =Sentimento che porta a riconoscere i diritti, il decoro, la dignità e la personalità stessa di qualcuno, e quindi ad astenersi da ogni manifestazione che possa offenderli:mrgreen: Qui pro quo?


Qui non tutti hanno le idee chiare in merito.
Il rispetto dovrebbe essere a prescindere. Se non c'è, è come il coraggio, non può essere imposto.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui non tutti hanno le idee chiare in merito.
> Il rispetto dovrebbe essere a prescindere. Se non c'è, è come il coraggio, non può essere imposto.


Vero, assolutamente,si per questo che dicevo si può decidere di scendere di livello scientemente  per ribattere pur andando contro l'indole in linea generale più rispettosa :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero, assolutamente,si per questo che dicevo si può decidere di scendere di livello scientemente  per ribattere pur andando contro l'indole in linea generale più rispettosa :smile:


Per questo ci vorrebbero anche più rossi disponibili:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per questo ci vorrebbero anche più rossi disponibili:mrgreen:


Secondo me con lo sdoganamento dei rossi in chiaro c'è stata una flessione


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Secondo me con lo sdoganamento dei rossi in chiaro c'è stata una flessione


C'è stata flessione di mancanza di rispetto o di rossi dati? 
Io li ricevo uguale.


----------



## free (23 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è stata flessione di mancanza di rispetto o di rossi dati?
> Io li ricevo uguale.



io no...che strano!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (23 Agosto 2014)

Secondo me non è questione di rispetto, ma di buona educazione...
ovvio che poi ognuno ragiona per se stesso, ma io negli approcci ad un forum mi sono sempre comportata con uno schema, che utilizzo anche nella vita.
Prima leggo e osservo, poi cerco di inquadrare i vari componenti del gruppo...poi decido se il posto fa per me e mi pongo di conseguenza...
Io la confidenza me la prendo dopo un po'...ma davvero parlare di rispetto o omertà o mafia o nonnismo è veramente inutile e assurdo.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è stata flessione di mancanza di rispetto o di rossi dati?
> Io li ricevo uguale.


Di rossi :smile: Sul rispetto non trovo sostanziali differenze rispetto a prima


----------



## lolapal (23 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me non è questione di rispetto, ma di buona educazione...
> ovvio che poi ognuno ragiona per se stesso, ma io negli approcci ad un forum mi sono sempre comportata con uno schema, che utilizzo anche nella vita.
> Prima leggo e osservo, poi cerco di inquadrare i vari componenti del gruppo...poi decido se il posto fa per me e mi pongo di conseguenza...
> Io la confidenza me la prendo dopo un po'...ma davvero parlare di rispetto o omertà o mafia o nonnismo è veramente inutile e assurdo.


Quoto.


----------



## lolapal (23 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui non tutti hanno le idee chiare in merito.
> Il rispetto dovrebbe essere a prescindere. Se non c'è, è come il coraggio, non può essere imposto.


Non può essere imposto, sono d'accordo, ma non si può neanche far passare l'esigenza di darlo e riceverlo come un'esigenza assurda...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non può essere imposto, sono d'accordo, ma non si può neanche far passare l'esigenza di darlo e riceverlo come un'esigenza assurda...


Per tutti però allora, non solo per i nuovi venuti, che possono aver scelto il forum anche per una certa libertà di parola :carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me non è questione di rispetto, ma di buona educazione...
> ovvio che poi ognuno ragiona per se stesso, ma io negli approcci ad un forum mi sono sempre comportata con uno schema, che utilizzo anche nella vita.
> Prima leggo e osservo, poi cerco di inquadrare i vari componenti del gruppo...poi decido se il posto fa per me e mi pongo di conseguenza...
> Io la confidenza me la prendo dopo un po'...ma davvero parlare di rispetto o omertà o mafia o nonnismo è veramente inutile e assurdo.


Io invece quando ho trovato questo posto ho scritto subito di getto senza aver letto niente e poi sono stata un giorno senza leggere perché avevo avuto esami tutto il giorno e a quei tempi non avevo lo smartphone e non potevo leggere e scrivere sulla metropolitana e quando sono tornata c'erano tipo 80 pagine di cazzeggio vario misto a insulti e liti e ho pensato fosse un posto pieno di pazzi!


----------



## lolapal (23 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per tutti però allora, non solo per i nuovi venuti, che possono aver scelto il forum anche per una certa libertà di parola :carneval:


Stiamo al punto in cui ognuno interpreta la "libertà di parola" a suo modo... io ho delle "regole di comportamento" tipo quelle che diceva Nicka e a esse mi attengo, decido poi come rapportarmi nei casi in cui la libertà di parola viene interpretata diversamente da come lo faccio io... c'è anche da considerare la conoscenza nel forum e il modo di porsi ai primi approcci, non si può prescindere... o vogliamo allora dare spazio anche all'"ammaestratore di troie"?


----------



## lolapal (23 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io invece quando ho trovato questo posto ho scritto subito di getto senza aver letto niente e poi sono stata un giorno senza leggere perché avevo avuto esami tutto il giorno e a quei tempi non avevo lo smartphone e non potevo leggere e scrivere sulla metropolitana e quando sono tornata c'erano tipo 80 pagine di cazzeggio vario misto a insulti e liti e ho pensato fosse un posto pieno di pazzi!


:mrgreen:
Io invece ho fatto come Nicka e le risposte alla storia di Ipazia mi hanno convinta a iscrivermi... questo dimostra che non si può prescindere da come siamo dietro all'avatar, comunque... e tu sei una forza, Clem! :bacissimo:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Stiamo al punto in cui ognuno interpreta la "libertà di parola" a suo modo... io ho delle "regole di comportamento" tipo quelle che diceva Nicka e a esse mi attengo, decido poi come rapportarmi nei casi in cui la libertà di parola viene interpretata diversamente da come lo faccio io... c'è anche da considerare la conoscenza nel forum e il modo di porsi ai primi approcci, non si può prescindere... o vogliamo allora dare spazio anche all'"ammaestratore di troie"?


Io avrei voluto conoscerlo e fargli qualche domanda sui metodi che usa per ammaestrarle!


----------



## free (23 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Stiamo al punto in cui ognuno interpreta la "libertà di parola" a suo modo... io ho delle "regole di comportamento" tipo quelle che diceva Nicka e a esse mi attengo, decido poi come rapportarmi nei casi in cui la libertà di parola viene interpretata diversamente da come lo faccio io... c'è anche da considerare la conoscenza nel forum e il modo di porsi ai primi approcci, non si può prescindere... *o vogliamo allora dare spazio anche all'"ammaestratore di troie"? *



ma certo! è arrivato accompagnato da sua mamma e sua sorella


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Stiamo al punto in cui ognuno interpreta la "libertà di parola" a suo modo... io ho delle "regole di comportamento" tipo quelle che diceva Nicka e a esse mi attengo, decido poi come rapportarmi nei casi in cui la libertà di parola viene interpretata diversamente da come lo faccio io... c'è anche da considerare la conoscenza nel forum e il modo di porsi ai primi approcci, non si può prescindere... o vogliamo allora dare spazio anche all'"ammaestratore di troie"?


 ricorda che io sono quella che propone un maggior numero di rossi :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma non è di Vicenza! Dove l'ha detto che è di Vicenza?ma poi perché chiami Spider Spieder o Spiede? Ps per JB: Scusa l'ignoranza ma chi sarebbe Ultron? Perché Zod é diventato Ultron?


Toh:http://www.figuresinaction.com/2013/08/age-of-ultron.html?m=1 leggiti tutta la serie.


----------



## lolapal (23 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io avrei voluto conoscerlo e fargli qualche domanda sui metodi che usa per ammaestrarle!


credo di a capire perché Farfalla ti prende spesso a calci... :rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (23 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Toh:http://www.figuresinaction.com/2013/08/age-of-ultron.html?m=1 leggiti tutta la serie.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per tutti però allora, non solo per i nuovi venuti, che possono aver scelto il forum anche per una certa libertà di parola :carneval:


Come tutti qui mi sembra peraltro :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io invece quando ho trovato questo posto ho scritto subito di getto senza aver letto niente e poi sono stata un giorno senza leggere perché avevo avuto esami tutto il giorno e a quei tempi non avevo lo smartphone e non potevo leggere e scrivere sulla metropolitana e quando sono tornata c'erano tipo 80 pagine di cazzeggio vario misto a insulti e liti e ho pensato fosse un posto pieno di pazzi!


Ah ah io quando sono entrata qui per primo ho letto erutteo ... Tipo battesimo del fuoco...mi son detta ci si può stare :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Stiamo al punto in cui ognuno interpreta la "libertà di parola" a suo modo... io ho delle "regole di comportamento" tipo quelle che diceva Nicka e a esse mi attengo, decido poi come rapportarmi nei casi in cui la libertà di parola viene interpretata diversamente da come lo faccio io... c'è anche da considerare la conoscenza nel forum e il modo di porsi ai primi approcci, non si può prescindere... o vogliamo allora dare spazio anche all'"ammaestratore di troie"?


Cacchio ma ha mai scritto ? Chissà che perle


----------



## Minerva (23 Agosto 2014)

mi piace che parlate di rispetto ed educazione di chi entra e di chi esce e poi ci abbiamo jb che distribuisce mentecatti come razione giornaliera
ormai c'è chi va in crisi d'astinenza se non si becca almeno un demente prima di cena


----------



## lolapal (23 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ah io quando sono entrata qui per primo ho letto erutteo ... Tipo battesimo del fuoco...mi son detta ci si può stare :rotfl:


:rotfl: Altro che battesimo del fuoco!



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cacchio ma ha mai scritto ? Chissà che perle


 E' stata una meteora... 

:bacissimo: michetta


----------



## lolapal (23 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi piace che parlate di rispetto ed educazione di chi entra e di chi esce e poi ci abbiamo jb che distribuisce mentecatti come razione giornaliera
> ormai c'è chi va in crisi d'astinenza se non si becca almeno un demente prima di cena


:rotfl:
infatti oggi ancora non mi ha dato della suora laica o non mi ha ancora detto che gli ho frantumato i coglioni... mi manca...


----------



## Nicka (23 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi piace che parlate di rispetto ed educazione di chi entra e di chi esce e poi ci abbiamo jb che distribuisce mentecatti come razione giornaliera
> ormai c'è chi va in crisi d'astinenza se non si becca almeno un demente prima di cena


Se JB mi dicesse che ho ragione e sono una persona piacevole e graziosa mi inquieterei seriamente...


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl: Altro che battesimo del fuoco!
> 
> 
> E' stata una meteora...
> ...


Ciao bellezza :amici::bacissimo:Vincit qui patitur


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Toh:http://www.figuresinaction.com/2013/08/age-of-ultron.html?m=1 leggiti tutta la serie.


No non ce la faccio

Ma Zadig é amico di Zod e Ultron o é amico di Simy?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No non ce la faccio
> 
> Ma Zadig é amico di Zod e Ultron o é amico di Simy?


Ma fa ridere, su. Io t'ammazzo coi mattoni, OCCHIO.


----------



## Trinità (23 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Vero: cancro-cancro un macello cazzo
> 
> Va bene come amicizia, ma relazioni sentimentali un macello...


Credici,credici, provare per credere carissima......
:bacio:


----------



## Trinità (23 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Caciotta ha 27 anni ed è adulta e vaccinata. Tu ne hai 40 e passa ma non mi viene di dire altrettanto. Le persone adulte non si rapportano così al prossimo, a meno che non abbiano problemi.
> 
> Dai dello svantaggiato, stupido, coglione a mezzo forum. Ogni thread a cui partecipi si trasforma in flame per via del tuo comportamento. Hai ammesso tu stesso di essere un dito nel culo. Quello che non è chiaro sono le ragioni. Al forum questo atteggiamento non è utile, lo è per te? Probabilmente si, quando non si è nessuno nella vita reale si cerca di essere qualcuno in quella virtuale, e a far pagare gli altri i soprusi ricevuti, tanto qui sei nascosto bene.


Non posso darti un verde, ma questa è un semaforo verde in una rotonda,cazzo!
Complimenti


----------



## Trinità (23 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Coglionazzo sai bene che quel rosso era per altri motivi....ma voi di vicenza pensate di essere così furbi ed invece siete tutti coglioni e cornuti.Ripeto sei un coglione e tale resti.


Sai quante volte ho già detto al conte, vicentini mai gatti?
Io sarei di Vicenza, ma quando mai?
Il rosso l'ho dato per un altro mativo.Dov'è la tua intelligenza?
Sei stato presuntuoso e basta.
E' tempo sprecato con te.......


----------



## Trinità (23 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non difendo nessuno,difendo solo i giusti principi.


Che stronzata...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Credici,credici, provare per credere carissima......
> :bacio:


A cosa devo credere? Ho avuto una storia d'ammmmmore con un cancro e per poco finisco internata con TSO. Hai voglia i calci di Farfalla!!!

Non mi fregano più. Amici ok, amicissimi!
Amori no!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma fa ridere, su. Io t'ammazzo coi mattoni, OCCHIO.


Anch'io ti voglio tanto bene, Joey!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Sai quante volte ho già detto al conte, vicentini mai gatti?
> Io sarei di Vicenza, ma quando mai?
> Il rosso l'ho dato per un altro mativo.Dov'è la tua intelligenza?
> Sei stato presuntuoso e basta.
> E' tempo sprecato con te.......


Ma non era Vicentini MAGNAGATTI? Che vuol dire mai gatti?


----------



## Trinità (23 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> A cosa devo credere? Ho avuto una storia d'ammmmmore con un cancro e per poco finisco internata con TSO. Hai voglia i calci di Farfalla!!!
> 
> Non mi fregano più. Amici ok, amicissimi!
> Amori no!


Guarda che li puoi cucinare in vari modi.......
E poi da amici è più intrigante la cosa......


----------



## Trinità (23 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma non era Vicentini MAGNAGATTI? Che vuol dire mai gatti?


Ho sbagliato a scrivere, cavolaccio.
Volevo scrivere maia che in dialetto MIO significa mangia.......
Volevo darti un bacio e invece te ne do due...
:bacio::bacio:


----------



## Trinità (23 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> A cosa devo credere? Ho avuto una storia d'ammmmmore con un cancro e per poco finisco internata con TSO. Hai voglia i calci di Farfalla!!!
> 
> Non mi fregano più. Amici ok, amicissimi!
> Amori no!


Però poteve stare al gioco, sai spider come sarebbe stato geloso?


                                              :bleble:


----------



## Trinità (23 Agosto 2014)

Il dovere mi chiama peace and love for everyone!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (23 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> E' spaventoso. Nel piccolo ognuno puo' e deve far qualcosa.
> Io prima di ritornare in Italia for good mi prendero qualche mese sabatico e rechero a Gaza (forse) se non posso, in Africa...per il volotariato.
> che altro possiamo fare?


Laggiù non si mettono tanti scrupoli a spiumarti e tirarti il collo, se ti acchiappano le persone sbagliate... pensaci bene miss, le bombe potrebbero essere l'ultimo dei problemi. Ma se sei convinta di avere la forza necessaria a confrontarti con quelle realtà, parti e vai ad aiutarli... fare del bene non è mai sbagliato.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> wow
> *viva le spider's angels*!


E' proprio quello il suo problema. 

Il più grande. Il tutto ovviamente IMHO.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> COsa vuoi che ti dica
> 
> 
> NOn avevo mai visto ste cose...
> ...




veramente sono cose che si sanno da tipo una cinquantina di anni. Comunque, se ne hai voglia, informati anche sulle leggi razziali, sul trattamento della libertà di opinione e sugli assassinii e vari altri delitti commissionati nel ventennio. Commissionati, che mica si sporcava le mani lui. La prima moglie, anzi la vera moglie, ad esempio. Poi, dei fatti di via Zamboni io ricordo, per sentito dire, quelli degli anni 70, e sono più vecchia di te.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Alla parola guerra si associano pure
> LIBERAZIONE
> SACRIFICIO
> SALVEZZA
> ...


E Moschetto ? Non ce lo metti ?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> veramente sono cose che si sanno da tipo una cinquantina di anni. Comunque, se ne hai voglia, informati anche sulle leggi razziali, sul trattamento della libertà di opinione e sugli assassinii e vari altri delitti commissionati nel ventennio. Commissionati, che mica si sporcava le mani lui. La prima moglie, anzi la vera moglie, ad esempio. Poi, dei fatti di via Zamboni io ricordo, per sentito dire, quelli degli anni 70, e sono più vecchia di te.


Io mi riferisco alla pantera 1991...
Si si mi informo...ammetto che ero ignorante di ste cose

Sulle leggi razziali
pagavi bei schei e venivi arianizzato

Oppure a causa di delazioni c'era chi denunciava per poi prendere le proprietà degli ebrei...

Beh del resto chi fa la trasmission paolo mieli...è ebreo laonde per cui...

Sulla prima moglie c'è un bellissimo film che s'intitola vincere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Agosto 2014)

Comunque il primo che si azzarda a darmi della nonna lo cionco. SALLATELO.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque il primo che si azzarda a darmi della nonna lo cionco. SALLATELO.


Io resto della scuola di lunaiena

Che dice...
" Troppa confidenza porta sempre a litigare !"


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' proprio quello il suo problema.
> 
> Il più grande. Il tutto ovviamente IMHO.


Quale?


----------



## Tubarao (23 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Quale?


Se ogni volta che scrive robe tipo Ho bisogno d'Amore, trova qualcuna che gli nutre l'ego narciso dicendogli "Quanto sei bello Spideruccio Romanticoso", a Spider non lo riprendiamo più.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se ogni volta che scrive robe tipo Ho bisogno d'Amore, trova qualcuna che gli nutre l'ego narciso dicendogli "Quanto sei bello Spideruccio Romanticoso", a Spider non lo riprendiamo più.


Eh ma io non resisto... È così bello! Con quei muscoli! Cosa dobbiamo fare? Dirgli che é brutto e cattivo?


----------



## sienne (23 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Toh:http://www.figuresinaction.com/2013/08/age-of-ultron.html?m=1 leggiti tutta la serie.



Ahahahahahahahaha!!! 

Dovrei proprio riprendere a leggere qualche fumetto ...


----------



## Zod (23 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In questo senso condivido.
> Ma sai "rispetto" a volte suona in altri post come mafioso e ho chiarito la mia posizione che è simile alla tua.
> Chiamiamola educazione e adeguamento al tono del luogo virtuale. Ma non c'entra nulla con il considerare meglio chi ha più anzianità.


"Baciamo le mani" era una battuta per fare il verso ad un post di Oscuro in cui dichiarava che il mio atteggiamento favorisce la mafia. http://www.tradimento.net/2-lo-sculacciao/20948-i-miei-verdi/page6 

Il nonnismo era inteso come chi entra, viene insultato, replica all'insulto, e gli si dice di tacere perché è appena arrivato, come accaduto in questo thread.

L'adeguamento al tono dovrebbe presupporre comunque il rispetto reciproco. Pretendere il rispetto dai nuovi arrivati, anche quando insultati, mentre si ride alle battute di un Joey che infama continuamente mezzo forum, è quanto meno contradditorio. Se Joey può insultare mezzo forum liberamente, e Oscuro può piantare flame per ogni rosso ricevuto, allora anche i nuovi arrivati sono liberi di fare altrettanto senza sentirsi dire che essendo arrivati da poco non godono di tale benefit.

Prendersela solo con alcuni che insultano o si comportano male, fregandosene quando sono altri a fare altrettanto, o ridendo pure per l'estrosità dei loro insulti, denota una dinamica da gruppo chiuso.


----------



## Trinità (23 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> "Baciamo le mani" era una battuta per fare il verso ad un post di Oscuro in cui dichiarava che il mio atteggiamento favorisce la mafia. http://www.tradimento.net/2-lo-sculacciao/20948-i-miei-verdi/page6
> 
> Il nonnismo era inteso come chi entra, viene insultato, replica all'insulto, e gli si dice di tacere perché è appena arrivato, come accaduto in questo thread.
> 
> ...


Il tuo intervento merita un'applauso.
La difesa di chi ha subito un insulto è sempre un atteggiamento da attribuire ad un SIGNORE.
La dinamica di un gruppo chiuso può essere un impressione, ma il non mollare nel continuare ad esprimersi
può aprire dei varchi.
Ecco allora la ragione degl'insulti, la paura.....
:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## sienne (23 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> "Baciamo le mani" era una battuta per fare il verso ad un post di Oscuro in cui dichiarava che il mio atteggiamento favorisce la mafia. http://www.tradimento.net/2-lo-sculacciao/20948-i-miei-verdi/page6
> 
> Il nonnismo era inteso come chi entra, viene insultato, replica all'insulto, e gli si dice di tacere perché è appena arrivato, come accaduto in questo thread.
> 
> ...



Ciao

ci sono dinamiche che possono scontrarsi. È normale. Anche tra i più anziani accade ciò. 
Molti nuovi sono stati ben accolti, altri meno e altri ancora differentemente.
 In questo gruppo chiuso, chi è protagonista?


sienne


----------



## Zod (23 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ci sono dinamiche che possono scontrarsi. È normale. Anche tra i più anziani accade ciò.
> Molti nuovi sono stati ben accolti, altri meno e altri ancora differentemente.
> ...


Non saprei, di primo acchito non intravedo protagonisti. Vedo più persone che hanno confuso questo forum pubblico per un club privato. Ma è una dinamica che si riscontra abbastanza di frequente su forum di carattere umanistico e che coinvolgono il privato. Qui è molto marcata. Come sono anche molto frequenti le flame. Ed è presente anche una percentuale elevata di cazzeggio. In genere questo è tipico di utenza poco esperta che si fa coinvolgere da un forum e inizia a sentirlo come qualcosa di suo, uno spazio da difendere contro eventuali usurpatori esterni. Si assiste così frequentemente a continue "marcature del territorio". 

Ma giustamente, come dice Brunetta, di forum ce ne sono tanti, e quando non ci si trova bene su uno basta andarsene su un altro.


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2014)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh sugli mp
> è una mia scelta
> Ho cancellato tutto e chiuso la messaggistica privata
> 
> ...



Pagliaccio,sai bene come va a finire,e allora ti sfido;vai da un avvocato e fai leggere i miei....sono una minoranza e di risposta ai tuoi...e questo tu lo sai bene....ed è proprio per questo buffone che mi hai chiesto di chiuderla e di lasciar perdere...a quanto pare non ti è bastato vero?


----------



## sienne (24 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pagliaccio,sai bene come va a finire,e allora ti sfido;vai da un avvocato e fai leggere i miei....sono una minoranza e di risposta ai tuoi...e questo tu lo sai bene....ed è proprio per questo buffone che mi hai chiesto di chiuderla e di lasciar perdere...a quanto pare non ti è bastato vero?



Ciao Oscuro,

per chi lo conosce, sa benissimo che una sua parola non vale nulla ... è fasulla.
Figurati se non fosse chiaro ciò. Come al solito, fa la vittima ... poverino. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2014)

*SI*



Trinità ha detto:


> Che stronzata...



La stronzata l'hanno fatta e grossa tua madre e tuo padre tempo fa....purtroppo sei proprio un imbecille.Un rosso per altro motivo?non sai cosa inventarti,ma è semplice:sei un testa di cazzo.


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2014)

*Zod*



Zod ha detto:


> Non saprei, di primo acchito non intravedo protagonisti. Vedo più persone che hanno confuso questo forum pubblico per un club privato. Ma è una dinamica che si riscontra abbastanza di frequente su forum di carattere umanistico e che coinvolgono il privato. Qui è molto marcata. Come sono anche molto frequenti le flame. Ed è presente anche una percentuale elevata di cazzeggio. In genere questo è tipico di utenza poco esperta che si fa coinvolgere da un forum e inizia a sentirlo come qualcosa di suo, uno spazio da difendere contro eventuali usurpatori esterni. Si assiste così frequentemente a continue "marcature del territorio".
> 
> Ma giustamente, come dice Brunetta, di forum ce ne sono tanti, e quando non ci si trova bene su uno basta andarsene su un altro.



Sei un patetico buffone,me ne hai dette di ogni...e fai la morale,sarei anche amico dei gestori...piantala.Chi ha letto tutto sa come stanno le cose....!Sei uno svantaggiato,non posso che dare ragione a jb purtroppo.


----------



## sienne (24 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non saprei, di primo acchito non intravedo protagonisti. Vedo più persone che hanno confuso questo forum pubblico per un club privato. Ma è una dinamica che si riscontra abbastanza di frequente su forum di carattere umanistico e che coinvolgono il privato. Qui è molto marcata. Come sono anche molto frequenti le flame. Ed è presente anche una percentuale elevata di cazzeggio. In genere questo è tipico di utenza poco esperta che si fa coinvolgere da un forum e inizia a sentirlo come qualcosa di suo, uno spazio da difendere contro eventuali usurpatori esterni. Si assiste così frequentemente a continue "marcature del territorio".
> 
> Ma giustamente, come dice Brunetta, di forum ce ne sono tanti, e quando non ci si trova bene su uno basta andarsene su un altro.



Ciao

non sono esperta di forum. Non saprei dire. Poi, 
mi sembra difficile voler comparare questo forum ad altri,
poiché è un forum automoderato, mentre i più non lo sono. 
Ci sono stati molti nuovi iscritti da quando sto qui ... come Sbri,
e ci sono ancora. Altri se ne sono andati ... come Ultimo ... 
Negli ultimi mesi sono approdati Appolonia, Satk, Ezio, Davina ecc. 
Una bella manciata di utenti molto interessanti ... 
Non è perché con alcuni ci sono degli scontri, poi bisogna generalizzare. 
Basta prendersi un po' di tempo per capire ... che vi è un po' di tutto qui. 
Da un JB ad una Brunetta, da una Chiara ad uno Spider ecc. 

Certo, se non piace ... nessuno ci costringe ...


sienne


----------



## Trinità (24 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> La stronzata l'hanno fatta e grossa tua madre e tuo padre tempo fa....purtroppo sei proprio un imbecille.Un rosso per altro motivo?non sai cosa inventarti,ma è semplice:sei un testa di cazzo.



:bacio::bacio:

Un bacio a mio padre ed uno a mia madre!
Non sai nulla di loro!
Credo che con questa frase il capitolo sia chiuso.
Ciao papà, ciao mamma........


----------



## free (24 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se ogni volta che scrive robe tipo Ho bisogno d'Amore, trova qualcuna che gli nutre l'ego narciso dicendogli "Quanto sei bello Spideruccio Romanticoso", a Spider non lo riprendiamo più.



mannò, a me Spider sembra molto innamorato di sua moglie, e ogni tanto gli sale la carogna
tra molto innamorati ci si "riconosce", credo, tutto qua


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> mannò, a me Spider sembra molto innamorato di sua moglie, e ogni tanto gli sale la carogna
> *tra molto innamorati ci si "riconosce", *credo, tutto qua


non ci avevo pensato.
era chiaramente uno scherzo ; ad ogni modo non ho capito perché si dovrebbe "salvare" spider che è solo uno dei tanti ai quali ogni tanto parte l'embolo e sclera.vale per tutti il discorsino dell'appoggio solidale?


----------



## free (24 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ci avevo pensato.
> era chiaramente uno scherzo ; ad ogni modo non ho capito perché si dovrebbe "salvare" spider che è solo uno dei tanti ai quali ogni tanto parte l'embolo e sclera.*vale per tutti il discorsino dell'appoggio solidale?*



dipende... io ad es. ho l'insegnante di sostegno:mrgreen:

comunque credo (=secondo me/mia opinione personalissima/non insinuo/parlo chiaro/non diffamo/non sono in malafede etc. etc.) che l'appoggio solidale sia una pallida "giustificazione" del ban temporaneo rifilato a Spider, benchè avesse scritto nefandezze:mrgreen: come tante altre che si leggono, solo che purtroppo per lui erano dirette per lo più ad un amministratore


----------



## free (24 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> mannò, a me Spider sembra molto innamorato di sua moglie, e ogni tanto gli sale la carogna
> *tra molto innamorati ci si "riconosce",* credo, tutto qua



che poi ripensandoci anche lui ha sempre "riconosciuto" l'altro come molto innamorato di sua moglie, mi sembra che gli facesse una sorta di pena perchè non avrebbe mai potuto averla per sè e perchè era relegato ai margini della vita di altri, da cui è disceso il desiderio di scrivergli la lettera etc. etc.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pagliaccio,sai bene come va a finire,e allora ti sfido;vai da un avvocato e fai leggere i miei....sono una minoranza e di risposta ai tuoi...e questo tu lo sai bene....ed è proprio per questo buffone che mi hai chiesto di chiuderla e di lasciar perdere...a quanto pare non ti è bastato vero?


Già andato e fatto matte risate e ora anche lei è iscritta e legge così mi tutela no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> dipende... io ad es. ho l'insegnante di sostegno:mrgreen:
> 
> comunque credo (=secondo me/mia opinione personalissima/non insinuo/parlo chiaro/non diffamo/non sono in malafede etc. etc.) che l'appoggio solidale sia una pallida "giustificazione" del ban temporaneo rifilato a Spider, benchè avesse scritto nefandezze:mrgreen: come tante altre che si leggono, solo che purtroppo per lui erano dirette per lo più ad un amministratore



In effetti il tuo insegnante di sostegno é l'unico vero missionario del forum.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Agosto 2014)

Madonna che coccio ! :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> "Baciamo le mani" era una battuta per fare il verso ad un post di Oscuro in cui dichiarava che il mio atteggiamento favorisce la mafia. http://www.tradimento.net/2-lo-sculacciao/20948-i-miei-verdi/page6
> 
> Il nonnismo era inteso come chi entra, viene insultato, replica all'insulto, e gli si dice di tacere perché è appena arrivato, come accaduto in questo thread.
> 
> ...


L'analisi accurata delle dinamiche di un gruppo chiuso contrasta con il tuo creare motivi per polemizzare e alimentare il flame.


----------



## sienne (24 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'analisi accurata delle dinamiche di un gruppo chiuso contrasta con il tuo creare motivi per polemizzare e alimentare il flame.



Ciao

non ho capito ...  ... e non ci arrivo.
Se ti va, con qualche frase in più?


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (24 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho capito ...  ... e non ci arrivo.
> Se ti va, con qualche frase in più?
> ...


In pratica Brunetta sostiene che in quel post Zod analizza le dinamiche di un gruppo chiuso (gli utenti storici del forum come te e me) ma allo stesso tempo non perde occasione per polemizzare e alimentare flame (riferimenti a Oscuro e JB) e, secondo lei, le due cose sono in contrasto proprio a livello logico.


----------



## sienne (24 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In pratica Brunetta sostiene che in quel post Zod analizza le dinamiche di un gruppo chiuso (gli utenti storici del forum come te e me) ma allo stesso tempo non perde occasione per polemizzare e alimentare flame (riferimenti a Oscuro e JB) e, secondo lei, le due cose sono in contrasto proprio a livello logico.



Ciao 

Grazie! ... 

Ora è ben chiaro ... 


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> "Baciamo le mani" era una battuta per fare il verso ad un post di Oscuro in cui dichiarava che il mio atteggiamento favorisce la mafia. http://www.tradimento.net/2-lo-sculacciao/20948-i-miei-verdi/page6
> 
> Il nonnismo era inteso come chi entra, viene insultato, replica all'insulto, e gli si dice di tacere perché è appena arrivato, come accaduto in questo thread.
> 
> ...


Ecco perchè io non parteggio per nessun gruppo
e mi sono chiuso nella torre autoreferenziale...

Cerco comunque di dialogare o fare comunella
solo con le teste più indipendenti no?

E ringrazio ancora una volta Nausicaa
per avermi insegnato che io non ho nessuna intelligenza sociale...

Però è da notare sempre e da pensare 
a come vedono il forum i nuovi...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho capito ...  ... e non ci arrivo.
> Se ti va, con qualche frase in più?
> ...





Tubarao ha detto:


> In pratica Brunetta sostiene che in quel post Zod analizza le dinamiche di un gruppo chiuso (gli utenti storici del forum come te e me) ma allo stesso tempo non perde occasione per polemizzare e alimentare flame (riferimenti a Oscuro e JB) e, secondo lei, le due cose sono in contrasto proprio a livello logico.


Analizza in modo pacato ma poi rompe i coglioni


----------



## Trinità (24 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco perchè io non parteggio per nessun gruppo
> e mi sono chiuso nella torre autoreferenziale...
> 
> Cerco comunque di dialogare o fare comunella
> ...


Non posso darti verde ma lo do a lothar......


----------



## sienne (24 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non posso darti verde ma lo do a lothar......


Ciao

perché? Cosa c'entra Lothar? 




sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perché? Cosa c'entra Lothar?
> 
> ...


perché sono le due metà della stessa mela
perché uno é il gatto e l'altro la volpe
per il principio della transitività
perché sono anime gemelle
kindred spirits, for ever and ever and ever


----------



## sienne (24 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> perché sono le due metà della stessa mela
> perché uno é il gatto e l'altro la volpe
> per il principio della transitività
> perché sono anime gemelle
> kindred spirits, for ever and ever and ever



Ciao

ok ... quota Zod, che accusa un gruppo chiuso ... 
Poi si aggrappa lui ad un'altro ... 

Molto logico ...  ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non posso darti verde ma lo do a lothar......



che spettacolo. Questa si chiama manovra a tenaglia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> perché sono le due metà della stessa mela
> perché uno é il gatto e l'altro la volpe
> per il principio della transitività
> perché sono anime gemelle
> kindred spirits, for ever and ever and ever



ecco appunto, ha raggiunto l'obiettivo.


----------



## sienne (24 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecco appunto, ha raggiunto l'obiettivo.



Ciao

quale obiettivo?


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quale obiettivo?
> 
> ...




l'obiettivo di insinuare una partigianeria. Sai quanto gli frega a Lothar... Ma intanto ha dato d'intendere che dando un verde a lui, ha favorito anche Conte.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'obiettivo di insinuare una partigianeria. Sai quanto gli frega a Lothar... Ma intanto ha dato d'intendere che dando un verde a lui, ha favorito anche Conte.


personalmente l'ho intesa come una baggianata bella e buona  Tanto che volevo replicare se intendeva iniziare un passaparola sostituendo con un passailverde :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (24 Agosto 2014)

Poi però la moderazione non funziona


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Poi però la moderazione non funziona


Ehm infatti non la uso


----------



## Trinità (24 Agosto 2014)

*SPIEGAZIONE!
*
Siccome nelle firme del conte appare una citazione di LOTHAR che dice
Sappiatelo che il conte ha sempre ragione.

In quel post secondo me il conte ha pienamente ragione.E' chiaro stu fatto?

Questa situazione mi vede obbligato a dedicare una canzoncina a Sbriciolata....

[video=youtube;Nomx4KyXmt0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nomx4KyXmt0[/video]

Ma che tenaglia il CANCRO ha le CHELE e su daiiiiii....


----------



## Tubarao (24 Agosto 2014)

Ma com'è che in culo vi ci entra ma in testa no ? Forse la strada è più libera ?

I verdi o i rossi dovrebbero essere sempre dati al post e mai alla persona. Verrebbe voglia di toglierteli. In effetti come il voto. Ai minorenni non è concesso votare.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma com'è che in culo vi ci entra ma in testa no ? Forse la strada è più libera ?
> 
> I verdi o i rossi dovrebbero essere sempre dati al post e mai alla persona. Verrebbe voglia di toglierteli. In effetti come il voto. Ai minorenni non è concesso votare.


Ecco una domanda OT: ma questo gelato quando finisci di leccarlo


----------



## Tubarao (24 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco una domanda OT: ma questo gelato quando finisci di leccarlo


Perché sei convinta che sia un gelato ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> *SPIEGAZIONE!
> *
> Siccome nelle firme del conte appare una citazione di LOTHAR che dice
> Sappiatelo che il conte ha sempre ragione.
> ...



per fare il finto tonto, BENE, bisogna essere molto bravi. Per capirci, più bravi di così.


----------



## Trinità (24 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma com'è che in culo vi ci entra ma in testa no ? Forse la strada è più libera ?
> 
> I verdi o i rossi dovrebbero essere sempre dati al post e mai alla persona. Verrebbe voglia di toglierteli. In effetti come il voto. Ai minorenni non è concesso votare.


Quindi se hai capito l'ho dato ad un posttttttttt!
Che pazienza........
ciao


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perché sei convinta che sia un gelato ?


Perché sono casta, pura ed innocente :angeletto:


----------



## Trinità (24 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per fare il finto tonto, BENE, bisogna essere molto bravi. Per capirci, più bravi di così.


Per me resta sempre un onore la tua attenzione.Grazie!
Secondo me prima o poi ci capiremo, forse tornerà prima mia moglie però non si sa mai...
ciao


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché sono casta, pura ed innocente :angeletto:


Adesso mette anche lui le faccine con gli occhiali...io ho paura


----------



## Tubarao (24 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Quindi se hai capito l'ho dato ad un posttttttttt!
> Che pazienza........
> ciao


Se scopi come voti..............


----------



## Tubarao (24 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché sono casta, pura ed innocente :angeletto:


E poi c'era la marmotta che incartava la cioccolata.....si si


----------



## lolapal (24 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma com'è che in culo vi ci entra ma in testa no ? Forse la strada è più libera ?
> 
> I verdi o i rossi dovrebbero essere sempre dati al post e mai alla persona. Verrebbe voglia di toglierteli. In effetti come il voto. Ai minorenni non è concesso votare.


Ecco, vedi che allora non era una mia impressione quella di vivere di nuovo la quinta elementare?


----------



## lolapal (24 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco una domanda OT: ma questo gelato quando finisci di leccarlo


Mah... secondo me non è un gelato...


----------



## Trinità (24 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se scopi come voti..............


Cos'è una proposta?


----------



## Tubarao (24 Agosto 2014)

Tu che ne pensi ?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> perché sono le due metà della stessa mela
> perché uno é il gatto e l'altro la volpe
> per il principio della transitività
> perché sono anime gemelle
> kindred spirits, for ever and ever and ever


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Trinità (24 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu che ne pensi ?


Che non è un gelato, è un lecca lecca alla prugna.


----------



## Trinità (24 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> perché sono le due metà della stessa mela
> perché uno é il gatto e l'altro la volpe
> per il principio della transitività
> perché sono anime gemelle
> kindred spirits, for ever and ever and ever



:bacio::bacio:

Tieni spider altri due baci a Clem!


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Già andato e fatto matte risate e ora anche lei è iscritta e legge così mi tutela no?



Fatto anche io...e non ha riso per niente...mi dove ti ha ricevuto in piazza?:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fatto anche io...e non ha riso per niente...mi dove ti ha ricevuto in piazza?:rotfl:


Allora lei dice che se tu diffami il conte è un conto
se tu diffami Giovanni Fanton un altro...

E non è molto d'accordo con la mia idea di fare un pdf della tua querela per diffamazione
e postarla qui...

Perchè appunto sulla tua querela non puoi essere Oscuro, ma molto CHIARO...

Quindi occhio a scrivere Fanton
nei tuoi post

Ecco io te l'ho detto.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> perché sono le due metà della stessa mela
> perché uno é il gatto e l'altro la volpe
> per il principio della transitività
> perché sono anime gemelle
> kindred spirits, for ever and ever and ever


Certamente
siamo questi due...
[video=youtube;YmRitHAjQxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmRitHAjQxw[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'obiettivo di insinuare una partigianeria. Sai quanto gli frega a Lothar... Ma intanto ha dato d'intendere che dando un verde a lui, ha favorito anche Conte.


Ovvio perchè poi Lothar lo passa a me no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora lei dice che se tu diffami il conte è un conto
> se tu diffami Giovanni Fanton un altro...
> 
> E non è molto d'accordo con la mia idea di fare un pdf della tua querela per diffamazione
> ...



Peccato che hai scritto in chiaro che ti chiami così...:rotfl::rotflcchio ai tuoi pm invece...e fatti spiegare i termini della prescrizione da quell'ignorante che ti tutela...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Peccato che hai scritto in chiaro che ti chiami così...:rotfl::rotflcchio ai tuoi pm invece...e fatti spiegare i termini della prescrizione da quell'ignorante che ti tutela...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma non è il problema il mio nome
SOno gli aggettivi che metti accanto al mio nome...

Che contano...

Si si ignorante...lei è ignorante si si...


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non è il problema il mio nome
> SOno gli aggettivi che metti accanto al mio nome...
> 
> Che contano...
> ...



Si e confermo....:up:Vai a suonare che è meglio....:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si e confermo....:up:Vai a suonare che è meglio....:rotfl:




Grazie per il tuo mp.

Io non ti rispondo.


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Grazie per il tuo mp.
> 
> Io non ti rispondo.


Di risposta al tuo....:rotfl:mandamene qualcuno in più...poi ti faccio correre per tutta Vicenza a te e alla scienziata...scommettiamo?Ti ho suonato come un tamburo:rotfl:ne vuoi altre?vuoi finire proprio male?a te la scelta!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Di risposta al tuo....:rotfl:mandamene qualcuno in più...poi ti faccio correre per tutta Vicenza a te e alla scienziata...scommettiamo?Ti ho suonato come un tamburo:rotfl:ne vuoi altre?vuoi finire proprio male?a te la scelta!


Non ti ho mandato un mp.
Erano bloccati.
COme hai detto tu

Io ero confinato.


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2014)

*DAi*

Dai che poi mi toccherà anche coinvolgere qualche tuo amichetto...quello che ti ha scritto che avrei contatti con i politici...e riderà pure lui no?forse lui un pò meno....


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2014)

*Ne*

Ne uno oggi 13.42.....:rotfl:io ti consiglierei di starmi alla larga perchè non ti conviene...e sai bene anche questo...io apparecchio sul tuo culo e ci vengo a pranzare con tutta la famiglia...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai che poi mi toccherà anche coinvolgere qualche tuo amichetto...quello che ti ha scritto che avrei contatti con i politici...e riderà pure lui no?forse lui un pò meno....


[video=youtube;AdGuk_LVWZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdGuk_LVWZ0[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ne uno oggi 13.42.....:rotfl:io ti consiglierei di starmi alla larga perchè non ti conviene...e sai bene anche questo...io apparecchio sul tuo culo e ci vengo a pranzare con tutta la famiglia...


Ops chiedo scusa
credevo che fossimo sullo sculacciao

Si si...


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;AdGuk_LVWZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdGuk_LVWZ0[/video]



Buttala in caciara....:rotfl:e vale anche per quel coglione dell'amico tuo trinità...vedi di tenerlo a catena.:up:


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2014)

*Però*



oscuro ha detto:


> Buttala in caciara....:rotfl:e vale anche per quel coglione dell'amico tuo trinità...vedi di tenerlo a catena.:up:



però ti sei fatto infinocchiare da un terrone mangiapane a tradimento...vè?anche quello conservato...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> però ti sei fatto infinocchiare da un terrone mangiapane a tradimento...vè?anche quello conservato...:rotfl::rotfl:



oddio oscuro!!!!!!!!!!!

memoria lunghissima, uno dei pochissimi nick che non ho mai dimenticato, insieme a quello di Anna.


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2014)

*Ciao*



LDS ha detto:


> oddio oscuro!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> memoria lunghissima, uno dei pochissimi nick che non ho mai dimenticato, insieme a quello di Anna.



E tu chi sei?:up:


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E tu chi sei?:up:


libertà_di_scelta.....

ti ricordi?


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2014)

*Siiiiii*



LDS ha detto:


> libertà_di_scelta.....
> 
> ti ricordi?



Siii,mi ricordo ma non abbiamo mai litigato vero?:rotfl::rotfl:Contento del tuo ritorno,io alle prese con il solito cialtrone ...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## LDS (24 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siii,mi ricordo ma non abbiamo mai litigato vero?:rotfl::rotfl:Contento del tuo ritorno,io alle prese con il solito cialtrone ...:rotfl::rotfl:



no....ci furono teorie comuni anche.

ad ogni modo è un piacere sapere che ci sei...come buscopan del resto!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Adesso mette anche lui le faccine con gli occhiali...io ho paura


Non solo ce l'ha con i pisani e gli juventini ...ma che è andato in vacanza in Liguria ? :singleeye:no mi sembra palinuro


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E poi c'era la marmotta che incartava la cioccolata.....si si


Quale marmotta...? non conosco marmotte e non mangio cioccolato


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mah... secondo me non è un gelato...


Preoccupante


----------



## Trinità (24 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buttala in caciara....:rotfl:e vale anche per quel coglione dell'amico tuo trinità...vedi di tenerlo a catena.:up:


Signori e signore a voi il circo....

[video=youtube;1D5Sa2Yq-2g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1D5Sa2Yq-2g[/video]


----------



## lolapal (24 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Preoccupante


Ma no, perché? E' un metodo di pulizia per il monitor... dall'interno!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma no, perché? E' un metodo di pulizia per il monitor... dall'interno!


Tipo lava vetri !!!! Giustoooooo:up::carneval:


----------



## lolapal (24 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tipo lava vetri !!!! Giustoooooo:up::carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

:bacio:


----------



## oscuro (25 Agosto 2014)

*Signori e signore*



Trinità ha detto:


> Signori e signore a voi il circo....
> 
> [video=youtube;1D5Sa2Yq-2g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1D5Sa2Yq-2g[/video]



Ed ecco la nuova attrazione del circo "pinceton"il coglione per eccellenza,un coglione da competizione..TRINITà:il coglione che non deve mai chiedere....:rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (25 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tipo lava vetri !!!! Giustoooooo:up::carneval:





lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> :bacio:



Primo giorno di lavoro dopo le ferie. Un tantinello nervosello e dal click facile. Vedete voi due come vi dovete comportare.

Lavavetri.......tze


----------



## lolapal (25 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Primo giorno di lavoro dopo le ferie. Un tantinello nervosello e dal click facile. Vedete voi due come vi dovete comportare.
> 
> Lavavetri.......tze


Flap Flap Flap Flap 

[emoji14] [emoji16] 

P.s. a proposito di lavoro... hai letto la mia richiesta di emoticon? [emoji2]


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Primo giorno di lavoro dopo le ferie. Un tantinello nervosello e dal click facile. Vedete voi due come vi dovete comportare.
> 
> Lavavetri.......tze


Ok tubarello ti scasso da domani...  FLAP FLAP (2)


----------

